# What's the most ignorant thing anyone has ever said to you about music?



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't seen a thread like this in the time i've been here, so i figured id ask; whats the most ignorant thing anyone has ever said to you about music? 

I'll go first;

Friend: What the hell is that?
Me: Its Prokofiev...
Friend: Wheres the beat?
Me: He's one of the masters of classical music, theres no "beat"...
Friend: *listens for a moment* thats crap, its just a bunch of notes.. how do you mosh to this?
Me: *stabs*



Other guy (not a friend this time) grabs one of my earphones at school and listens. I had Ministry playing.
Other dude: What are you listening to? Green Day?
Me: No. I dislike Green Day.
Other Dude: It sounds like green day. Are you emo?
Me: Its not emo dude,its Ministry... its metal...
Other dude (while dropping earphone): Nah its emo dude. 


Any others?


----------



## Harry (Apr 29, 2009)

The whole emo calling thing got way out of hand.
For some people, it became a derogatory way of describing any form of rock music.
I've had people call what I listen to, be it technical death metal, blues rock or hard rock 'emo'

Another one is one of my friends (well not anymore, used to be) referred to anything with black metal, death metal or deathcore/metalcore vocals as 'screaming music'

Edit: Somehow this thread got screwed up and my post became the Original post instead of Demoniac's post so bear in mind if you want the original topic post, look at the second post in here


----------



## Severance (Apr 29, 2009)

me:so you like heavy metal huh
Hot chick with slayer shirt on: Yeah 
me: slayer your favorite metal band
Hcwsso: No My favorite metal band is bring me the horizon

I dont know if it's so much ignorant as gave me a hard case of the lulz.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

when I was at college, this psycho girl called Lauren Clinch (AKA The Grinch) looked at my Nile hoodie in disgust and it went like this:

Her: "who are they?"
Me: "Nile, death metal band"
Her: "death metal is not real music, it's just noise."
Me: "hahaha oh really, what is real music?"
Her: "you should listen to Norma Jean"

I will never, EVER forget that conversation.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

Harry said:


> The whole emo calling thing got way out of hand.
> For some people, it became a derogatory way of describing any form of rock music.
> I've had people call what I listen to, be it technical death metal, blues rock or hard rock 'emo'
> 
> Another one is one of my friends (well not anymore, used to be) referred to anything with black metal, death metal or deathcore/metalcore vocals as 'screaming music'



Yes indeed. It was confusing, and infuriating


----------



## drmosh (Apr 29, 2009)

The two classic examples:
- death metal is just noise, it needs no talent.
- electronic music is easy to make, you just press some buttons.

Anyone with those opinions feel free to come around to my place and make a song in each style.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, just remembered another one.

My stepdad (who is a cunt): Why dont you listen to something like _Dido_??
Me: I dont like Dido...
Stepdad: Its better than that noise you listen to... (referring to Skinny Puppy...)
Me: So you can listen to it. I dont like it 
Stepdad: I mean listen to it (blatantly ignoring my comment), Dido is so interesting, it has _layers._
Me: You're telling the guy listening to Skinny Puppy about Dido having _layers_???? (well, i thought it..)



drmosh said:


> - electronic music is easy to make, you just press some buttons.
> 
> Anyone with those opinions feel free to come around to my place and make a song in each style.



YES!!

I _love_ electronic music of various forms, and whilst i may not appreciate "DJ'ing" as a form of proper music, it still takes skills to create. Far more than i have


----------



## Origins (Apr 29, 2009)

I think most of us has already experienced stupid reactions coming from non-extreme music listeners..
Like my father who never speak to me and once gave me some AC/DC tapes, because he wanted to do like he cares about what I do, and it´s "hard" music you know (I hate AC/DC )..
Then people cannot understand that you also listen to jazz, pop rock or other "soft" kinds of music. 
At least I don´t say "everything else sucks" like some rap shit guys..
Oh and my cousin who comes in my bedroom to make fun of me and say that I listen to noise. And then I start to play guitar and he doesn´t want to admit that I kick his ass in music theory 



drmosh said:


> The two classic examples:
> - death metal is just noise, it needs no talent.
> - electronic music is easy to make, you just press some buttons.
> 
> Anyone with those opinions feel free to come around to my place and make a song in each style.


 
What?
Electro music is just made by pressing buttons 





Just kidding


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 29, 2009)

"man thats just yelling in a microphone"

*starts chainsaw* WEL ARE YOU MAKING METAL NOW BITCH *guy screams*
YOU SOUND LIKE SHIT*chainsawsoundbloodsplatters*


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't play these days, so these are antiquated anecdotes from a time I was trialling an amp in a local music shop. Might have been a JMP-1, I forget...anyway:

Dude: "You play too fast"
Me: "Too fast?"
Dude: "Yeah, too fast - I can't hear the notes and you have no feel"
Me: "........"
Dude: "You need to learn to play slowly before you can play fast"
Me: *plays some Gary Moore blues without the fast bits*
Dude: "Thats not blues, its too fast"
Me: "Can you actually play anything I just played?"
Dude: ".....no....."
Me: "Right, and you like Grunge"
Dude: "Yeah, beats the shit out of that art wank"
Me: "Not choosing to play a certain way, and not being able to are two different things. Now fuck off before I chin you"

Back in the 90's this was a common argument given there was an anti-technique phase in metal (Grunge.....) and if you had any ability at all you were instantly slagged off. I couldn't get in a band because I had a reputation as a shredder but the truth of the matter was I liked a lot of the bands around at the time and just wanted to make music without labels...

LABELS INFURIATE ME. 

Not liking a certain style of music or band is fine - its a free country. Slagging off someone who does is just.....sad....and it happens _all the damn time.

_(thats probably not the most ignorant thing I've heard, but as the majority of the comments fall into that category one example is pretty much as good as another....)


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 29, 2009)

The common:

Metal and rock aren´t music, it´s just a bunch of crazy people screaming with no talent and blah blah blah blah blah.

A lot of people used to say to me "do you understand what they´re singing?" because of the screaming (sometimes) or because of english language (which is not spoken here by the majority of people) I think 1,5% of brazilians can actually speak and write in english properly. Anyway, they would ask "why do you like this? you can´t understand it!" 

I actually DID understand it, and even if I didn´t I would like it because I like the music (this happens with japanese and german music to me nowadays, I don´t understand a thing and I could care less). 

And I would reply with the "man, you listen to things like Madonna, and dance music, and yet YOU DON´T UNDERSTAND ANYTHING! So shut up" lol 

Seriously, fuck all the metal haters in the world!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Seriously, fuck all the metal haters in the world!!



I hate people who rip on metal, but I also hate 'metal' people who rip on everything that isn't metal. I know some dudes called Matt and Tony and they immediately shun anything that isn't thrash, death or black metal. I think it's pathetic that they can't appreciate music outside metal, as it often heavily borrows from genres like blues, jazz and classical.

don't get me wrong, I fucking love metal and have done since I was about 10 and I think it will always be my music of choice, but it's definitely not the be all and end all of music.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

One day I went to a 'professional guitar shop', the owner asked to me:

''What is a baritone guitar? ''

He claims he has 45 years of experience in the guitar industry...

I thought that instead to punch him in the face, I prefered to leave the place....


----------



## Harry (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I hate people who rip on metal, but I also hate 'metal' people who rip on everything that isn't metal. I know some dudes called Matt and Tony and they immediately shun anything that isn't thrash, death or black metal. I think it's pathetic that they can't appreciate music outside metal, as it often heavily borrows from genres like blues, jazz and classical.
> 
> don't get me wrong, I fucking love metal and have done since I was about 10 and I think it will always be my music of choice, but it's definitely not the be all and end all of music.



Same here man.
The metal or nothing guys shit me. It's okay to like only metal I guess if you keep it to yourself and don't bug anyone about it, but if you start having to TELL everyone about it and how you think it's better, that just pisses me off.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Totally agreed.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I hate people who rip on metal, but I also hate 'metal' people who rip on everything that isn't metal. I know some dudes called Matt and Tony and they immediately shun anything that isn't thrash, death or black metal. I think it's pathetic that they can't appreciate music outside metal, as it often heavily borrows from genres like blues, jazz and classical.
> 
> don't get me wrong, I fucking love metal and have done since I was about 10 and I think it will always be my music of choice, but it's definitely not the be all and end all of music.



I like jazz, a little pop, lots of classic rock, classical, some ethnical styles and everything. I&#180;m not a close minded metalhead and I hate those. But I hate the people who hate metal because they pidgeonhole us in a way that I despise. They look me like I&#180;m a murderer or something just because I like metal, cappice? I hate when someone drops the classic "you don&#180;t LOOK like you like these musical styles". How am I supposed to look? It&#180;s fucking ridiculous...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Somebody who is serious about metal must know that without classical music metal would not exist, also many bands are classical influenced, like Children of Boddom for exemple....

Bands like nightwish and so many others who are incredibly celtic or Irish music inspired.... etc etc...

Every music style has its richness and culture and must be respected...

I listen to all thypes of music, mostly metal and classical music, but I also love jazz...

Some rap can be incredible sometimes....

The more music styles you listen, the most accomplished musicien you will be or become....

I only have a problem with Reggae, some ethnical music and Polka music


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Somebody who is serious about metal must know that without classical music metal would not exist, also many bands are classical influenced, like Children of Boddom for exemple....
> 
> Bands like nightwish and so many others who are incredibly celtic or Irish music inspired.... etc etc...
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention. I do like West Coast Gangsta Rap from the 90´s, without shame! I think it rocks actually!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Somebody who is serious about metal must know that without classical music metal would not exist, also many bands are classical influenced, like Children of Boddom for exemple....
> 
> Bands like nightwish and so many others who are incredibly celtic or Irish music inspired.... etc etc...
> 
> ...





Yes! This post is great, Huf. It irritates me when god damn scene kids rip on me because i listen to classical music.... you just feel like knocking them on their asses for their ignorance 

I mean, really, Rachmaninoff = epic


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 29, 2009)

A guy I met told me: You don´t need instruments to play music..That´s why I like Djs"...



And what are the samples done with???moron...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

80&#37; of the metal stuff you listen too is classical music influenced... Its so evident....

 little kids who hate classical music are only young ignorants 

 little men who hate classical music are only young ignorants 

 old men who hate classical music are ignorant and retarded 

Here is a great exemple of classical irish influence from one of the most famous european gothic bands out there...


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats epic right there


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> I like jazz, a little pop, lots of classic rock, classical, some ethnical styles and everything. I´m not a close minded metalhead and I hate those. But I hate the people who hate metal because they pidgeonhole us in a way that I despise. They look me like I´m a murderer or something just because I like metal, cappice? I hate when someone drops the classic "you don´t LOOK like you like these musical styles". How am I supposed to look? It´s fucking ridiculous...



yeah absolutely, I don't dress metal at all these days, and I don't see why I should. I'm a normal person who happens to love metal, amongst a lot of other genres.



hufschmid said:


> Somebody who is serious about metal must know that without classical music metal would not exist, also many bands are classical influenced, like Children of Boddom for exemple....
> 
> Bands like nightwish and so many others who are incredibly celtic or Irish music inspired.... etc etc...
> 
> ...





metal is influenced by so many other different genres, that hating things that aren't metal just doesn't make sense.

take away Allan Holdsworth and Steve Reich and we'd have no Meshuggah, and it's the same sort of deal for a lot of other bands.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> little kids who hate classical music are only young ignorants



Im so very pleased i was raised on Classical music. I can actually appreciate the music i listen to so much more. Not to mention it means i have more music _to_ appreciate 



hufschmid said:


> old men who hate classical music are ignorant and attarded




Retarded


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Im so very pleased i was raised on Classical music. I can actually appreciate the music i listen to so much more. Not to mention it means i have more music _to_ appreciate



Well in my case my mother being a big name in the classical music industry, I was raised listening to mozart and bach....

and the beatles 

When I was a kid i used to hate classical music 

One day I grew up and realised how incredible this music was and the geniouses who composed them


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Well in my case my mother being a big name in the classical music industry, I was raised listening to mozart and bach....
> 
> When I was a kid i used to hate it
> 
> One day I grew up and realised how incredible this music was and the geniouses who composed them



Exactly what hapened to me 

Rachmaninoff, Vivaldi, Prokofiev, Bach, Mozart, etc... it was all i listened to until i was 16


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Guys like Yngwie Malmsteen who ows everything to classical music without what he would not be anything....


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Tribute to Vivaldi by children of boddom......


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

And also those ignorants who say that playing low is only for metal and who shred on baritone instruments and extended range guitars must also know where those instruments came from.... 

Everything started with the luth family hundereds of years ago....

So somebody who says ''a 7 string guitar is only for metal players'' 

 that guy must be shot


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I only have a problem with Reggae, some ethnical music and Polka music



Polka?

Ok


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Polka?
> 
> Ok



That was awesome 


I like to refer to this video when I talk about extended range instruments...

This was written by a famous luth composer hundereds of years ago Sylvius Leopold Weiss and in order to play this, the guitar had to be built with 11 strings because the player needs much more range in order to play the original luth composition....

This video always gives me goos bumps...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 29, 2009)

My old band: 
Tachism | Rock Music, Australia - info, shows, reviews, photos and lyrics

Back in 2001 Universal Records said we sounded dated and bland, and would have signed us if we sounded like Train's Drops of Jupiter. 

Then again, the singer and I are making better music nowadays.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 29, 2009)

Metal isn't as advanced as classical yet, but it's getting there. I think we're probably 10-15 years from a musical golden age. Maybe less, if people like Devin Townsend keep going the way they are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gmLplFmUns


----------



## Origins (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> One day I went to a 'professional guitar shop', the owner asked to me:
> 
> ''What is a baritone guitar? ''
> 
> ...



I used to work in a guitar shop for few weeks, and I have really bad memories about it 
I was so mad when the guy sold some guitar pack to a kid with his father and said "this is the best thing you can start with". Everybody would know if a 100$ guitar would be good to start with 
The guys don´t know anything about what they are selling and just randomly speak a bunch of bullshit when someone ask a question. 
"Is this a good guitar for shred?
- (looking the price) Yeah of course! As you can see (looking the paper with details of the guitar) it has blablabla.."
I had some bad remarks from the owner because I was more discussing about the gears and guitars with the customers than actually selling them


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Metal isn't as advanced as classical yet, but it's getting there. I think we're probably 10-15 years from a musical golden age. Maybe less.



for anyone that hasn't heard my band, we're an attempt at bridging metal to classical, check us out


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll never forget this one

Him: So why don't you like bring me the horizon?
Me: It's just not the kind of thing i enjoy listening to
Him: Well they're more talented then that shit you had on earlier

The band i had on earlier was Cynic

I did indeed facepalm.

Big +1 to the "metal or nothing" guys, that infuriates me no end. I know a couple of people who won't listen to a band unless they have chug chug breakdowns in their music


----------



## Origins (Apr 29, 2009)

How about that ?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

Petef2007 said:


> I'll never forget this one
> 
> Him: So why don't you like bring me the horizon?
> Me: It's just not the kind of thing i enjoy listening to
> ...


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

I have an epic story about a music shop....

This little kid who wanted to buy a cool guitar, the bloody salesman who of course sold him a cheap pack with a horrible strat inspired guitar and a cheap amp....

Next thing you know, guitar buzzing all around because of the terrible adjustements.... 

Guitar was screwed up and impossible to repair so had to be replaced....

The owner of the shop actually had a go at the little kid shouting at him telling him that the neck truss rod moved because he did not know how to tune the guitar!

 This made me so angry that I obliged the salesman to shut up and to immediately replace the guitar of the poor kid...


----------



## whisper (Apr 29, 2009)

When I was in college (mid 90's), the mid-90's hipster chick with Doc Martens and flannel, etc., when asked about Jane's Addiction - "Who's Jane's Addiction?"

The big one, in high school, the chick not knowing who Led Zepplin was. Kinda makes me pissed at her parents more than her. How can you bring a child up in a Led Zepplinless world?!

lolz


----------



## Origins (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I have an epic story about a music shop....
> 
> This little kid who wanted to buy a cool guitar, the bloody salesman who of course sold him a cheap pack with a horrible strat inspired guitar and a cheap amp....
> 
> ...



I don´t even see what´s the point to start with a crappy guitar, ´cause then it´s even more difficult to learn


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

whisper said:


> The big one, in high school, the chick not knowing who Led Zepplin was. Kinda makes me pissed at her parents more than her. How can you bring a child up in a Led Zepplinless world?!
> 
> lolz



I didnt know who Led Zeppelin was until i was 17  TBH though, i wasnt fussed. I still dont particularly like their music. Nothing against them, just not my thing at all.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> That was awesome
> 
> 
> I like to refer to this video when I talk about extended range instruments...
> ...




Awesome video - you posted it for me before and it blows me away every time.

Cross-polination of musical sources is one of the things that really fires my imagination and is (imo at least) the mark of a really accomplished musician.....not recognising the fact that it goes on even at a subliminal level is the mark of a dullard of the sort we seem to refer to as the antagonists in this thread


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Origins said:


> I don´t even see what´s the point to start with a crappy guitar, ´cause then it´s even more difficult to learn



The only positive point was to have the shop owner eat the guitar if he did not immediately replace it..... 

Yeah, those shops who sell cheap guitars and only think about ''money''


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Apr 29, 2009)

Me: So you like Lamb of God
Chick wearing LOG Shirt: Yeah there almost as good as Brokencyde

That was the whole thing i walked away after that....


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Yes! This post is great, Huf. It irritates me when god damn scene kids rip on me because i listen to classical music.... you just feel like knocking them on their asses for their ignorance
> 
> I mean, really, Rachmaninoff = epic



Whoever pos repped me for this, i already listen to Shostakovich


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Whoever pos repped me for this, i already listen to Shostakovich



Shostakovich is the shit, atonal evil classical FTW


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 29, 2009)

Had some friends come by Sunday after the Fleetwood Mac show.Uninvited but no problem.I was out on the deck cooking some stuff on the grill with my son and daughter.Had Loreena Mckinnet playing for no other reason than I like it and its a nice springtime backdrop.My friends,I love em,proceeded to rip on me not only for the cd I was enjoying but for going to see Fleetwood Mac hehe.So I says what do you suggest?
One of them goes to the car and produces the new Guns and Roses cd.I try to be objective so I played it for em and didnt even say anything bad about it so maybe I'm growing up hehe.Music can be a touchy thing for sure so I let a couple of those songs play then I broke out the new Mastodon and everyone was happy...
Although had you caught me hanging out in say 1992 or so.I would have ripped on anything that wasnt Sanctuary-Fates warning-Or Queensryche-Rush-or anything on Mike Varney's Shrapnel label (wow my list got big)
I can understand how easy it is to be close minded-getting over that is a big step towards understanding music.And it certainly enhances a musicians writing skill when you let these influences hit you from many different directions.Sade anyone? lol Sad but true


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 29, 2009)

It´s cool to see all the classical music related posts here. I knew a lot of people in my life that hated classical because "it was boring". It gets a lot of hate because it isn´t easy to listen to and it is often mistaken by opera! lol 

I actually want some tips on classical because I like it lot but I´m not a connoisseur, I don´t really know much stuff. I recently found a radio station that plays classical 24/7 and it´s awesome. The other day I heard the equivalent of Meshuggah in classical form, so many layers, so many rhythms and breaks and I can´t even describe it. I usually describe classical as "metal without guitars" lol. It sounds really good, but I want to know more than the standard. So, classical guys, recommend me some evil atonal classical stuff please!!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> So, classical guys, recommend me some evil atonal classical stuff please!!



Shostakovich, Schoenberg, Bartok, Prokofiev, Stravinsky and some Debussy (some Debussy is VERY melodic)

that should be enough to get you started


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

I've always thought the Mars movement from Holst's 'the Planets' was pretty fucking metal, too. It's in 5 time, even. 

As for me, I've heard some doozies, but it's too early so I'm gonna cop-out and go with a quick and stupid one:

The bajillion people out there who call _all_ electronic music "techno" absolutely irk the shit out of me. Listen to Venetian Snares and tell me it sounds like Josh Wink -- Not even!!

Then again, I'm the guy who thinks 80% of the metal sub-genres should just be called 'metal', so this all kinda makes me one hell of a hypocrite.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I've always thought the Mars movement from Holst's 'the Planets' was pretty fucking metal, too. It's in 5 time, even.



definitely 



synrgy said:


> The bajillion people out there who call _all_ electronic music "techno" absolutely irk the shit out of me. Listen to Venetian Snares and tell me it sounds like Josh Wink -- Not even!!



yeah that irks me too, Venetian Snares are sick.



I've been noticing recently, a lot of people on this forum have very 'win' taste, if you catch my drift


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Venetian Snares are sick.


 
He took one of the (IMO) greatest songs ever written/performed and actually made it better somehow. This track never gets old for me:



As an interesting side note, that whole album is in 7 time.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

"That's white boy music" 

wow...

I also hate it when people think that reggae, ska and rock steady are all the same thing. And I hate it when people say that the bass is a "boring instrument".



synrgy said:


> The bajillion people out there who call _all_ electronic music "techno" absolutely irk the shit out of me. Listen to Venetian Snares and tell me it sounds like Josh Wink -- Not even!!
> 
> Then again, I'm the guy who thinks 80% of the metal sub-genres should just be called 'metal', so this all kinda makes me one hell of a hypocrite.




I've been guilty of using techno and electronic interchangeably. If you don't really listen it's easy to make that mistake. Just like it's easy to call both Hatebreed and Meshuggah metal if you don't really listen to metal. In fact, I played Meshuggah one time and a guy told me "If you like these guys you'll probably like Hatebreed and Thrice!" 

WRONG!

On the other hand, I agree with you that all metal should just be called metal. Saves time and headaches.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 29, 2009)

Just about anything said by a black metal elitist.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> "That's white boy music"
> 
> wow...



Being a black guy into metal I've heard that one oh so many fucking times I usually joke with them that it's cause I'm also part German but then they can't handle the fact that I'm not stereotypically Black and I don't have blond hair and blue eyes either so their heads explode or they survive and walk away not knowing what the hell just happened.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've been guilty of using techno and electronic interchangeably. If you don't really listen it's easy to make that mistake. Just like it's easy to call both Hatebreed and Meshuggah metal if you don't really listen to metal. In fact, I played Meshuggah one time and a guy told me "If you like these guys you'll probably like Hatebreed and Thrice!"


 
The thing for me is, I'm a DnB (drum n bass) guy. In a really weird way, DnB is to electronic what metal is to pop music. It's a scene within a scene (within a scene, even), where everything is different -- from the music itself down to the retarted things like the fashion sense and typical stereotypes associated with it.

Anyway, my point there is that comparing 'techno' to 'dnb' is not at all like comparing meshuggah to hatebreed. It's like comparing Meshuggah to Kanye West or copmaring Hatebreed to Dave Matthew's Band. The styles are so drastically different that there is virtually zero basis for comparison in the first place.

But all that ranting aside, I totally get how people who refuse to listen to electronic music by and large would totally confuse 'techno' with 'house' or something.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Being a black guy into metal I've heard that one oh so many fucking times I usually joke with them that it's cause I'm also part German but then they can't handle the fact that I'm not stereotypically Black and I don't have blond hair and blue eyes either so their heads explode or they survive and walk away not knowing what the hell just happened.



yea exactly. and when they see me play they say things like: "i didn't know sounds like that could come from black hands." and i have to keep myself from getting angry and looking "stereotypically black". i don't like that there are different musical standards based on the color of your skin. kind of like how there was so much hype around eminem being a good rapper simply because he was a white guy. if he were black he'd just be another Canibus. 



WarriorOfMetal said:


> Just about anything said by a black metal elitist.



couldn't be more true.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> DnB is to electronic what metal is to pop music.



I nearly posted exactly the same thing yesterday in a different thread.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> On the other hand, I agree with you that all metal should just be called metal. Saves time and headaches.



I have to disagree with this. Some of the genre names get ridiculous, but just calling everything "metal" with no added descriptors doesn't help anyone. Consider a band like...oh, let's say Cryptopsy. Then consider a band like Rhapsody or Blind Guardian. They sound pretty much nothing alike, have completely different lyrical subjects, etc...yet both are called metal. For the majority of people who listen to metal, or at least the majority of those who I've talked to or read forum posts or album reviews by, you couldn't get away with saying, "oh, you like Cryptopsy? I bet you'd like Rhapsody, they're metal, too!"

The sonic differences in the various genres of metal are too big to just call everything "metal." However, I find that there is definitely some over-genrefication, that could be done away with...but it definitely helps to throw in some other descriptive words when explaining a band's sound to someone who might be familiar with the basic genre, but not a given band. 

Let's take mine, for example. I believe in my signature, I refer to Shroud of Bereavement as something like "symphonic progressive technical death/doom metal." "Death/doom" is the genre itself, although you could argue for any one of the other three words to be added. Using all three gets to be ridiculous, and I only use those extra words for the benefit of the potential listener, who might like to get a sense of what they're in for, before they check out the music.

But if you insist on calling all metal bands just "metal," I propose that we call all furry animals "mammals" and not get into anything beyond that.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 29, 2009)

John Coltrane apparently sounds like elevator music.
Ani DiFranco apparently sounds like Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> John Coltrane apparently sounds like elevator music.



Everyone says shit like that to me too. Actually any music I listen to without words they say: "Why don't you listen to music with words? This sounds like elevator music."

I honestly don't like to listen to songs with words unless the singer is an amazing singer. If it's that overproduced pop bullshit I think it just takes away from the music. And I feel that those kinds of groups NEED words because they can't express the feeling of the song with their instruments simply because they lack the ability. Good music--in my opinion--can say what it needs to with or without words. 

Just another 2 pennies.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Apr 29, 2009)

Pretty much any reference to "Metal" on Television:

I saw this show the other day called "That Metal Show"....and I was stoked and switched over to it....and their talking about U2 and Talking Heads or some crap like that.

No offense to U2 ( I personally can't stand them), but it's not metal.

...and then I tried to watch MTV Headbangers's Ball late one night recently, and all they do is play old Black Sabbath and Megadeth videos. I know that my mistake was thinking that MTV would actually play something good, but c'mon.

Yes, Black Sabbath is a pioneer of metal and Megadeth is awesome, but are the programmers really that out of touch with what "metal" is nowadays.
I've seen those videos a hundred times...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> The sonic differences in the various genres of metal are too big to just call everything "metal." However, I find that there is definitely some over-genrefication, that could be done away with...but it definitely helps to throw in some other descriptive words when explaining a band's sound to someone who might be familiar with the basic genre, but not a given band.
> 
> But if you insist on calling all metal bands just "metal," I propose that we call all furry animals "mammals" and not get into anything beyond that.



I definitely get what you're saying. I think the fact that some people choose to use a thousand descriptors for ANY band is the reason I feel this way. I mean yea I can hear the difference between death metal, power metal, black metal, etc. I just feel like when I'm talking to certain people all those adjectives aren't always necessary, ya know? The people I usually talk to already know what time it is so I just say metal to keep it simple and when they hear the band they can make the classification on their own. I don't like making the classification on my own and then having someone get all angry because I "incorrectly classified their favorite band" (some people are so anal, ya know?).


----------



## drmosh (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> yea exactly. and when they see me play they say things like: "i didn't know sounds like that could come from black hands."



haha, how fucking racist is that? people just don't think sometimes, but then again, most people are dumb as a stone


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> haha, how fucking racist is that? people just don't think sometimes, but then again, most people are dumb as a stone



i mean when you think about it... Dallas and Doc Coyle, Stanley Jordan, Tony MacAlpine, Hendrix... I wasn't the first!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> haha, how fucking racist is that? people just don't think sometimes, but then again, most people are dumb as a stone



yeah have they never heard the saying "white boys have no rhythm" ?

I hope I won't get flamed for this, but my observation is that music comes more naturally to black people, be it drums (Tony Royster Jr), piano (Stevie Wonder) or bass (Victor Wooten), these guys just seem to have a real natural talent at their instruments rather than white dudes who over-think it and try to be the most technically proficient and as fast as possible


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 29, 2009)

So my experience has always been the same .... i'm listening to death metal and of course i live in the "good ol south *spit pa ting!* and people always ask dumb question and it goes a little something like this:

hick: "oh is that there some devil worshipin' mursic ???" 
me? " no not at all this death metal man...."
or the younger crowd
younger crowd: "is that like gothic music"
me: "................


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

but what about vai, satch, eric johnson, eric clapton, stu hamm...? 

EDIT: @ Scary Symmetry



BurialWithin said:


> So my experience has always been the same .... i'm listening to death metal and of course i live in the "good ol south *spit pa ting!* and people always ask dumb question and it goes a little something like this:
> 
> hick: "oh is that there some devil worshipin' mursic ???"
> me? " no not at all this death metal man...."
> ...



"Why are they screaming? I can't understand them. This is NOT music."


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> but what about vai, satch, eric johnson, eric clapton, stu hamm...?



well yeah of course these guys are insanely talented, but I think it probably took them a much longer time to get decent at their instruments. at the risk of sounding cliche, I just feel a lot more genuine 'soul' from dudes who are black, their music just sounds more natural and less forced if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

true. vai said he practiced 15 hr/day. that's INTENSE. i wish i could practice that much really.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Shostakovich is the shit, atonal evil classical FTW



Check out Sibelius if you haven't already. The waters run extremely deep.

I also admire your goal of bridging classical with metal. This is no more than a suggestion from a disinterested outsider, but it might be an idea to not regard them as separate spheres at all - just regard metal as primordial and relatively unevolved condensate of romance/modern classical -- an untapped mine of raw potential that can be refined and formed into something so fucking huge and magnificent that people will remember it 200 years from now.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> but what about vai, satch, eric johnson, eric clapton, stu hamm...?


 
This thread is getting into scary territory. I hope I don't offend anybody by using the words 'white' or 'black' in the following paragraphs...

If I understood correctly, his point wasn't that 'white guys couldn't play', but that they (we) by and large have a tendency to emphasize technical proficiency before feel/soul. The guys you mentioned are some great players, but in terms of pure musical creativity and 'putting yourself into your instrument', I would put Vic Wooten on a higher pedestal than most of the guys you just mentioned, just as an example.

And besides -- let's be honest here -- _most_ modern music is directly derived from 'black' music, in most cases brought to the mainstream by a white artist ripping off their black influences. Pop, Jazz, Rock, Blues, R&B, hip hop, turntablism.. A lot of people seem to enjoy pretending it all came from the Beatles, but that just isn't so.

So to expand on Scar Symmetry's point, I don't think you could show me a list of musical genres that were 'invented' by a white person that's longer than the list of musical genres 'invented' by a black person.

Cue Dave Chapelle saying "Lord, this racism is killing me inside!!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Check out Sibelius if you haven't already. The waters run extremely deep.
> 
> I also admire your goal of bridging classical with metal. This is no more than a suggestion from a disinterested outsider, but it might be an idea to not regard them as separate spheres at all - just regard metal as primordial and relatively unevolved condensate of romance/modern classical -- an untapped mine of raw potential that can be refined and formed into something so fucking huge and magnificent that people will remember it 200 years from now.



yeah that's our mindset already, we try to make metal into something symphonic, epic and grandiose in a way that reminds us of classical composers, as we are definitely not a fad band and we try our hardest to make the best possible music we can so that hopefully, one day our names will be up there with Mozart and Bach 



synrgy said:


> If I understood correctly, his point wasn't that 'white guys couldn't play', but that they (we) by and large have a tendency to emphasize technical proficiency before feel/soul. The guys you mentioned are some great players, but in terms of pure musical creativity and 'putting yourself into your instrument', I would put Vic Wooten on a higher pedestal than most of the guys you just mentioned, just as an example.
> 
> And besides -- let's be honest here -- _most_ modern music is directly derived from 'black' music, in most cases brought to the mainstream by a white artist ripping off their black influences. Pop, Jazz, Rock, Blues, R&B, hip hop, turntablism.. A lot of people seem to enjoy pretending it all came from the Beatles, but that just isn't so.
> 
> ...



yeah you understood correctly 

musical talent just seems to be something that a lot of black people already have within them, whereas it seems to me like white people have to try much harder.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 29, 2009)

(most people) what kind of music do you listen to?
(me) Heavy Metal
(most people) heavy metal is garbage, all it is is people screaming about death.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> (most people) what kind of music do you listen to?
> (me) Heavy Metal
> (most people) heavy metal is garbage, all it is is people screaming about death.



I hate people so much when they talk like that, it really shows off the level of education they have and also how immature they are.... 

I usualy reply... Ok play it and lets talk when you can play it....


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah that's our mindset already, we try to make metal into something symphonic, epic and grandiose in a way that reminds us of classical composers, as we are definitely not a fad band and we try our hardest to make the best possible music we can so that hopefully, one day our names will be up there with Mozart and Bach


 What he said..if you listen to his music then you could clearly see what I mean.It's not merely FOTM...it is another matter entirely.Well written and clearly thought out metal.And maybe we will all be dead by the time someone appreciates this type of thing.But in the end it will surely be recognized as a legitimate art form.White and Black obviously makes no difference.I am white and Tony Mac is of color.(and you guys seem to do a good job Dave).
I wish I had recorded examples like this.I just kept running across guys that didnt share my vision and ultimately my reputation suffers.As I made do with what I had to work with.(age is fleeting).Best of luck to you guys and if you come anywhere near me in the US I promise we will be buying 2 tickets at least.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> (most people) what kind of music do you listen to?
> (me) Heavy Metal
> (most people) heavy metal is garbage, all it is is people screaming about death.


 
In fairness, that's a big step up from a couple of decades ago:

(most people) what kind of music do you listen to?
(somebody older than me) Heavy Metal.
(most people) heavy metal is garbage, all it is is people singing about girls and drugs, painting themselves up like women and putting 6 cans of Aqua-Net in their hair every other day.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> This thread is getting into scary territory. I hope I don't offend anybody by using the words 'white' or 'black' in the following paragraphs...
> 
> If I understood correctly, his point wasn't that 'white guys couldn't play', but that they (we) by and large have a tendency to emphasize technical proficiency before feel/soul. The guys you mentioned are some great players, but in terms of pure musical creativity and 'putting yourself into your instrument', I would put Vic Wooten on a higher pedestal than most of the guys you just mentioned, just as an example.
> 
> ...



i get what you're saying. i just don't wanna be the black guy in the thread saying... "yea i know we're awesome". i mainly asked the question just for clarification on his original statement. no worries. 



hufschmid said:


> I hate people so much when they talk like that, it really shows off the level of education they have and also how immature they are....
> 
> I usualy reply... Ok play it and lets talk when you can play it....


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah that's our mindset already, we try to make metal into something symphonic, epic and grandiose in a way that reminds us of classical composers, as we are definitely not a fad band and we try our hardest to make the best possible music we can so that hopefully, one day our names will be up there with Mozart and Bach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that that has to do with how drums were used in the past in Africa. For hundreds of years, Africans used drums as a form of communication, and most instruments to have originated in Africa are percussive (and if I'm not mistaken, the guitar is also an African instrument). After honing rhythms and beats for so long, I think some kind of musical and rhythmic ability must become ingrained... It's like instincts - When people and animals are born, they have hundreds or even thousands of years of a collective experience to draw on, and some things just become a part of them. I think that's probably why black people tend to be ahead of the curve musically, it's just been a much more integral part of their culture for much, much longer.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 29, 2009)

i love it when people try to tell me rap is real music and all rock is just banging on shit and a pig screaming


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I hate people so much when they talk like that, it really shows off the level of education they have and also how immature they are....
> 
> I usualy reply... Ok play it and lets talk when you can play it....




I agree man some people are just so close minded, I don't only listen to metal it just happens to be what I prefer most of the time but I am open to give anything a shot as I'm sure most of us are but a lot of people that I come across just won't even give it a listen. Most of the time I try to point out that there are a lot of bands that have nothing to do with "death" like Killswitch or In Flames or the plenty of others and the only response I get is 
" how can you even tell what they are saying? It still sounds like death to me."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

Æxitosus;1484525 said:


> i love it when people try to tell me rap is real music and all rock is just banging on shit and a pig screaming



I personally like to make the distinction between rap and hip hop, rapping and MCing, respectively. Not everyone does, but I do. And hip hop is some serious shit. Rap is a couple of 808 hits and a catchy chorus. It gets the big


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> there are a lot of bands that have nothing to do with "death" like Killswitch



it's probably the name that puts them off


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I hate people so much when they talk like that, it really shows off the level of education they have and also how immature they are....
> 
> I usualy reply... Ok play it and lets talk when you can play it....



With respect, that sort of ad hominem response is usually the province of YouTube trolls mate - and you're better than that 

People's opinions about music should not in any way be qualified by their ability on an instrument because frankly by that standard there are ignorant wonderkids who's opinion suddenly became validated because they can play a few licks which really isn't the case when you see them inciting the flames with comments like "If its not ****metal genre then its crap". 

Equally, there are plenty of non-musicians I know who's musical opinions are valid because they display the maturity and integrity to understand the evolution/origins of music and in turn are understanding of the simple fact that musical taste is subjective and as long as the members of the discussion are open-minded enough to accept all points of view as equal then there is no ignorance.....but why bother to even mention that on a forum where its been proven that we are open-minded about musical taste?

As I stated earlier, I don't entirely disagree with you as I feel that lack of ability can breed ignorant responses or outlooks, but by that standard incredible ability can generate the same but generally is less likely to.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> The thing for me is, I'm a DnB (drum n bass) guy. In a really weird way, DnB is to electronic what metal is to pop music. It's a scene within a scene (within a scene, even), where everything is different -- from the music itself down to the retarted things like the fashion sense and typical stereotypes associated with it.
> 
> Anyway, my point there is that comparing 'techno' to 'dnb' is not at all like comparing meshuggah to hatebreed. It's like comparing Meshuggah to Kanye West or copmaring Hatebreed to Dave Matthew's Band. The styles are so drastically different that there is virtually zero basis for comparison in the first place.
> 
> But all that ranting aside, I totally get how people who refuse to listen to electronic music by and large would totally confuse 'techno' with 'house' or something.



Funny thing is that I got into electronica from thrash via the late 80s UK techno stuff. I very quickly worked out that the more fun techno-ists had the same attitude as thrashers but with diffeent instruments.

I'll also agree that there's a whole slew of DnB/glitch/gabba that is at least as brutal as any death metal. Seen some live acts that, through a fuck off PA, were just insane.

Oh, and IMO Rossz Csillag Alatt Született is close to the greatest album recorded. Ever. 

Back on topic... I take guilty pleasure in denegrating music taste. I mean, fuck it, I was a thrasher growing up in the 80s and remember well the 'if it has a keyboard in it it's gay' and 'the faster & more solos the better' closed minded attitude that went on. It was fun being an arse!!

About the only thing that I find really moronic is the whole image > music vibe that a lot of people have going on.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I personally like to make the distinction between rap and hip hop, rapping and MCing, respectively. Not everyone does, but I do. And hip hop is some serious shit. Rap is a couple of 808 hits and a catchy chorus. It gets the big


 
Agreed X 1,000!!

'Hip Hop' is an urban culture, a term encompassing not just the music, but also things like graffitti, turntablism, dancing, and so on. Jurassic 5 or the Roots would be decent examples of 'Hip Hop'. I think at least one or two of you would appreciate this, so I'll go ahead and recommend that if you're interested in real hip hop culture, there's an awesome documentary called 'scratch' (focused on turntablism, but is really pretty all-encompassing) that I can't recommend enough.

'Rap' is _all_ about the featured artist(s). Think 50 Cent, Ja Rule, DMX, etc. (shit, those guys aren't even relevant any more, are they? Did I just make myself sound old?)

On rare occassion, the two terms can be applied to the same piece of music, but it's pretty rare.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> With respect, that sort of ad hominem response is usually the province of YouTube trolls mate - and you're better than that
> 
> People's opinions about music should not in any way be qualified by their ability on an instrument because frankly by that standard there are ignorant wonderkids who's opinion suddenly became validated because they can play a few licks which really isn't the case when you see them inciting the flames with comments like "If its not ****metal genre then its crap".
> 
> ...







synrgy said:


> Agreed X 1,000!!
> 
> 'Hip Hop' is an urban culture, a term encompassing not just the music, but also things like graffitti, turntablism, dancing, and so on. Jurassic 5 or the Roots would be decent examples of 'Hip Hop'. I think at least one or two of you would appreciate this, so I'll go ahead and recommend that if you're interested in real hip hop culture, there's an awesome documentary called 'scratch' (focused on turntablism, but is really pretty all-encompassing) that I can't recommend enough.
> 
> ...



I'm glad there's someone else that understands. Hip Hop = Art. Rap = Money... Fame... Superficial women (or bitches and hoes)...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Back on topic... I take guilty pleasure in denegrating music taste. I mean, fuck it, I was a thrasher growing up in the 80s and remember well the 'if it has a keyboard in it it's gay' and 'the faster & more solos the better' closed minded attitude that went on. It was fun being an arse!!



Indeed, but then I realised I was being an arse and decided only to be an arse in a self-parodying kind of way  My god, I remember when Iron Maided started using keyboards.....the day the world ended.....


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i get what you're saying. i just don't wanna be the black guy in the thread saying... "yea i know we're awesome". i mainly asked the question just for clarification on his original statement. no worries.



Hey Konfyouzd. I know a case similiar to the case you told earlier. One of my best friends is black and he is a very good rock guitarrist. Can you believe his own family (not his close family but some of his relatives) give him shit for liking and playing rock? They say he should like samba because he is black and brazilian. He usually tell them to fuck off. It´s ridiculous, really...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

Just as a further example about ability and opinion - there are some absolutely terryfying musicians in both the Classical and Jazz fields but we all know exactly how elitist they can be....thats another sort of ignorance entirely 



lucasreis said:


> Hey Konfyouzd. I know a case similiar to the case you told earlier. One of my best friends is black and he is a very good rock guitarrist. Can you believe his own family (not his close family but some of his relatives) give him shit for liking and playing rock? They say he should like samba because he is black and brazilian. He usually tell them to fuck off. It´s ridiculous, really...



Any sort of racial stereotyping, whatever the field is an awful thing 

I do in fact happen to be a tea-drinking limey ponce, but thats beside the point ^^


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's probably the name that puts them off




True, true. The only reason I mention them all the time is because all their songs are positive and have a lot of singing but I guess I should start off with some bands with nicer names...I guess As I lay Dying is out of the question as well haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Hey Konfyouzd. I know a case similiar to the case you told earlier. One of my best friends is black and he is a very good rock guitarrist. Can you believe his own family (not his close family but some of his relatives) give him shit for liking and playing rock? They say he should like samba because he is black and brazilian. He usually tell them to fuck off. It´s ridiculous, really...



I got the same thing from my dad. He's cuban but for whatever reason seems to identify more with black people. And when I first started playing he completely hated it and said that I should have been playing bass. Why? Most likely because that's a "black instrument"--whatever that means. I recently started playing bass and he's all excited. He asks questions like: "So are you starting to like the bass more than the guitar?"

Well let's see... I've been playing guitar for 13 years. I've been playing bass since this past Christmas Eve. Naturally I have more of a feel for the guitar and it might always be that way. 

Now he's obsessed with me playing funk. I like the way funk sounds. GREAT music. But when I play I just can't feel it. I don't like how people feel like you should play what they want to hear or what they think you SHOULD play as opposed to what you feel.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Now he's obsessed with me playing funk. I like the way funk sounds. GREAT music. But when I play I just can't feel it. I don't like how people feel like you should play what they want to hear or what they think you SHOULD play as opposed to what you feel.


 
I hear you. I have a bunch of friends who've spent most of the years since I started producing trying to convince me to make some hip-hop tunes. Frankly, my wallet would love it if I did that (you can sell a generic track compromised of an 8 bar arrangement looping for 6 minutes to a local rapper for $2-500 easy) but the fact remains that I just don't have that music in my soul. I enjoy listening plenty of it now, but I didn't grow up immersing myself in it like I did with other genres, so whenever I even think about making some, it just comes out sounding forced. I don't 'get' hip hop/rap like I 'get' other types of music, so I don't go there.


----------



## eegor (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone called Opeth "screamo."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I hear you. I have a bunch of friends who've spent most of the years since I started producing trying to convince me to make some hip-hop tunes. Frankly, my wallet would love it if I did that (you can sell a generic track compromised of an 8 bar arrangement looping for 6 minutes to a local rapper for $2-500 easy) but the fact remains that I just don't have that music in my soul. I enjoy listening plenty of it now, but I didn't grow up immersing myself in it like I did with other genres, so whenever I even think about making some, it just comes out sounding forced. I don't 'get' hip hop/rap like I 'get' other types of music, so I don't go there.



i've had friends ask me to make beats as well and i've strongly considered it simply as a means to an end. basically i can make beats for someone else because that's more "marketable" than what i consider to be good music. so i could just produce some rapper and use the money i make off of that to fund what i ultimately wnat to do. i don't really care how it sounds because they're just going to rap over it anyway. 

but i've found that it's difficult for me to make music i don't care about. and when i make it i think: "well i'd just rather solo over this. i'm not giving this to someone else." or i just can't come up with anything at all.



eegor said:


> Someone called Opeth "screamo."



that's blasphemy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

eegor said:


> Someone called Opeth "screamo."


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got a few...
"Why Classical music? It's so boring!" Bearing in mind I am only 16 so a lot of people I know don't understand why I listen to it.

But without a doubt the worst thing I've heard was when someone called This Will Destroy You "shit and boring. There's no singing so how can you sing along!?"

There's too many people who fail to appreciate music as anything more than just a part of social life. People think I'm weird becuase I happen to listen to metal, classical, jazz and acoustic. They think I'm weird when I get into music and stuff and when I start talking about the textures in it or something all I get is weirdo looks. Pisses me off that I can't talk to anyone about music in a mature way.

I can't say I've ever been judged on how I look though... I dress like an indie kid and I listen to death metal! There are enough chavs in the world to criticize me for wearing skinny jeans... but who cares, I like how they look.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> There are enough chavs in the world to criticize me for wearing skinny jeans... but who cares, I like how they look.


 

I think my balls would go on strike if I tried to wear skinny jeans.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> I got a few...
> "Why Classical music? It's so boring!" Bearing in mind I am only 16 so a lot of people I know don't understand why I listen to it.
> 
> But without a doubt the worst thing I've heard was when someone called This Will Destroy You "shit and boring. There's no singing so how can you sing along!?"
> ...



this.

although i feel like i get judged constantly by how i look. i'm basically the exact opposite of what anyone ever expects from me. and i love it. i don't go out of my way to be different. i just am. hopefully they learn something from it.


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 29, 2009)

Any kind of "X is not music" comment irks me, even if it's a genre I don't personally like. You know what? Everything is music if it's intended to be so, it just might not be music that appeals to you. Someone recording themselves throwing breezeblocks into a skip is music, a child banging on saucepans is music, a 30 minute weird synth noise is music. It's the same with the word 'art'. People say "that Tracy Emin sticking her bed in an art gallery, that's not art", yes it is, it's just art that obviously pisses you off. The words 'art' or 'music' are not in themselves measures of quality, and furthermore, different forms of art or music have different emphasis on different aspects. Hence Rap gets called 'just some guy talking over music because he can't sing' because it's emphasis is on the rhythms and lyrics, and metal gets called 'some guy screaming' because of its emphasis on the instrumental parts.

The word 'emo' should really be put down as well, as it's now become a derogatory term for anything that expresses any kind of emotion. The worst I've heard is someone describing My Dying Bride as emo (although I am unsure as to whether they were getting them confused with My Chemical Romance or some other My-Something-Something band).

Also, Muse sound _nothing like_ Radiohead.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 29, 2009)

a scale is music, a bird singing is music, an open window during rush hour is music. 

I hate rap music. I have no appreciation for it. It's still music, and it's no less valid than what I like, but I really cannot stand it. Baptist choirs also annoy me.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> this.
> 
> although i feel like i get judged constantly by how i look. i'm basically the exact opposite of what anyone ever expects from me. and i love it. i don't go out of my way to be different. i just am. hopefully they learn something from it.


 Dude our bass player Darius is black and he's the coolest black metal head i've ever met when we play shows people are like wtf????


----------



## budda (Apr 29, 2009)

most ignorant statement anyone has ever said to me about music:

"X known band sucks!"

Wrong. Why? Because they're liked enough to be known. If you know who they are and you don't like them, then clearly enough people like them to get them noticed. This was said about nickelback, but can be applied to any band.

You can dislike/hate a band, and it can be the opposite of what you're into - that's your opinion and you're entitled to it! But the figures would show that the band does, in fact, not "suck" in terms of success/recognition.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> a scale is music, a bird singing is music, an open window during rush hour is music.
> 
> I hate rap music. I have no appreciation for it. It's still music, and it's no less valid than what I like, but I really cannot stand it. Baptist choirs also annoy me.


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 29, 2009)

oh i also hate people who decide they don't like bands when they get too big... surely if you love an underground band all you want for them is to get big so they have the success the deserve?


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 29, 2009)

budda said:


> You can dislike/hate a band, and it can be the opposite of what you're into - that's your opinion and you're entitled to it! But the figures would show that the band does, in fact, not "suck" in terms of success/recognition.



I dunno I have to dispute this one. Just because one band has made more money than another doesn't make them better. Might just mean they have a better marketing person behind them or are just lucky.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 29, 2009)

My brother (listening to bad grime) : Whats that?
Me : Its Meshuggah
Brother : It doesn't have a beat
Me : It has many beats, they are plentiful like the spring harvest.
Brother: .....nah man its shit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I dunno I have to dispute this one. Just because one band has made more money than another doesn't make them better. Might just mean they have a better marketing person behind them or are just lucky.


 


record sales do not make you good. particularly not in a world where the vast majority of the population isn't very intelligent. the pet rock existed. we were able to sell rocks to people... COME ON.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> the pet rock existed. we were able to sell rocks to people... COME ON.


 
You know, that single statement really does say an awful lot about how regardless of one's individual intelligence, 'the people' really are fucking idiots.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

that it does. and that's why mediocre products be it music or anything else generate more money than those of actual substance.

that's not to say that great things don't make a lot of money too, but for the most part a lot of stupid shit makes a lot of money.


----------



## budda (Apr 29, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I dunno I have to dispute this one. Just because one band has made more money than another doesn't make them better. Might just mean they have a better marketing person behind them or are just lucky.



I don't think of it so much in terms of making money (because most of the bands i listen to are NOT household names), but having a fanbase and having people come out to shows.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 29, 2009)

"shows my drummer meshuggah"
drummer "oh so your into black metal"
"i'll slit your fucking throat if you ever call them that again"
"why?"
"cause your a fag when it comes to metal"
"yeah like anything you listen to is better then TDWP"
"kicks out of band"


pretty much how the drummer thing goes for me. haha


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 29, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> "shows my drummer meshuggah"
> drummer "oh so your into black metal"
> "i'll slit your fucking throat if you ever call them that again"
> "why?"
> ...



Sorry for my ignorance, but who are TDWP?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

^ yes who are they?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh The Devil Wears Prada! Never listened to em. Google is good.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 29, 2009)

The Dairy Whipped P'Doughnuts
The Devil Wears Prada
they're ok


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> "shows my drummer meshuggah"
> drummer "oh so your into black metal"
> "i'll slit your fucking throat if you ever call them that again"
> "why?"
> ...



Get through many drummers do we?

As I said, all sorts of ignorance


----------



## butcheredatbirt (Apr 29, 2009)

Alot of shit i say is ignorant about music. But i do give bands who people seem to like and respect a good listen before being a douchebag about them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

butcheredatbirt said:


> Alot of shit i say is ignorant about music. But i do give bands who people seem to like and respect a good listen before being a douchebag about them.



sounds like the opposite of ignorant to me. if you give it a chance and still think it sucks i think that's just part of life.


----------



## butcheredatbirt (Apr 29, 2009)

i think its more of me just being an asshole when i dont like something haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

butcheredatbirt said:


> i think its more of me just being an asshole when i dont like something haha



how do you feel about the pussycat dolls?


----------



## toolsound (Apr 29, 2009)

This happened several years ago in college:

*Guy notices my Tool shirt*

Guy: "Hey, do you know of (some random Canadian band)? They're similar to Tool. They're pretty awesome."

Me: "Never heard of 'em...I'll have to check 'em out. So, you're a Tool fan I take it?"

Guy: "Tool? Naw. Too mainstream."

Me: *rolls eyes*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

... did you kick him in the ball sack?


----------



## toolsound (Apr 29, 2009)

No. You should've seen my eye rolling though. It was pretty intense. He was hurting for days, I'm sure.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

haha. extreme eye rolling.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 29, 2009)

like that?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> like that?



now that is QUITE intense...


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 29, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> oh i also hate people who decide they don't like bands when they get too big... surely if you love an underground band all you want for them is to get big so they have the success the deserve?



That ideal is THE thing that pisses me off about 90% of metallers I meet and imo it really damages the scene. 
It's inverted snobbery and it's due to a stupid fear that if a band gets popular or gets close to the mainstream they are therefore not metal enough anymore.

Personally I think if a band becomes bigger or part of a scene then it's a good thing as it's popularity brings new fans, some stick with it for life others don't plus I'm pretty sure that the majority of people on here came to music via some sort of scene in the first place so I think it's cool.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 29, 2009)

growing up with a super christian dad, and the people around him, i heard some DUMB shit about the music i listened to, and i wasn't even into much screamy stuff back then (nothing more brutal than Slipknot or Metallica, and stuff like NIN and Manson), it's a shame that in the last 10 years i've forgotten it all, but in general it was crap about how that music was a negative influence and could even be emotionally damaging if i let it affect me too much

yet here i sit today, and after a whole shitload of personal reflection in the last 2-3 years, realizing that had i listened to them and gotten away from the heavy music that i dig so much, i'd have probably killed myself, and all of that so called "negative, angry, violent" music is probably what let me vent enough to not snap

also, my mom says that when i was really little, i'd sing along to Billy Idol...either that is genuinely the most ignorant thing ever, or her playing Billy Idol around her toddler son counts as child abuse, no one should ever have to suffer through that


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> growing up with a super christian dad, and the people around him, i heard some DUMB shit about the music i listened to, and i wasn't even into much screamy stuff back then (nothing more brutal than Slipknot or Metallica, and stuff like NIN and Manson), it's a shame that in the last 10 years i've forgotten it all, but in general it was crap about how that music was a negative influence and could even be emotionally damaging if i let it affect me too much
> 
> yet here i sit today, and after a whole shitload of personal reflection in the last 2-3 years, realizing that had i listened to them and gotten away from the heavy music that i dig so much, i'd have probably killed myself, and all of that so called "negative, angry, violent" music is probably what let me vent enough to not snap
> 
> also, my mom says that when i was really little, i'd sing along to Billy Idol...either that is genuinely the most ignorant thing ever, or her playing Billy Idol around her toddler son counts as child abuse, no one should ever have to suffer through that



them talking all that shit about your personal tastes might be more damaging than the music itself. honestly marilyn manson and metallica have said some pretty rough shit in a lot of their songs but to be honest i dont think i've ever really listened to the words that closely anyway. it's just the music i was concerned with. im not sure about you though.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 29, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> growing up with a super christian dad, and the people around him, i heard some DUMB shit about the music i listened to, and i wasn't even into much screamy stuff back then (nothing more brutal than Slipknot or Metallica, and stuff like NIN and Manson), it's a shame that in the last 10 years i've forgotten it all, but in general it was crap about how that music was a negative influence and could even be emotionally damaging if i let it affect me too much
> 
> yet here i sit today, and after a whole shitload of personal reflection in the last 2-3 years, realizing that had i listened to them and gotten away from the heavy music that i dig so much, i'd have probably killed myself, and all of that so called "negative, angry, violent" music is probably what let me vent enough to not snap
> 
> also, my mom says that when i was really little, i'd sing along to Billy Idol...either that is genuinely the most ignorant thing ever, or her playing Billy Idol around her toddler son counts as child abuse, no one should ever have to suffer through that



Metal fans aren´t violent, aside from a few morons. Funny thing that meta has a fame of building people into violence and negativity but here all the violent cases I see are in "forró" and "pagode" concerts (those styles are both shitty and both talk about LOVE) you hear about a lot of people stabbed and everything. Rock shows? Almost 100% of them are peaceful, metal shows too, most of them. People are ignorant everywhere it seems...


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 29, 2009)

oh, i'm sure all the shit i took from them wasn't healthy for a kid at like 12-15 to be taking, but i have always been big on lyrics seeing as i'm STILL borderline fucktarded when it comes to hearing music, i've gotta hear something like hundreds of times before i can even hum it back to you halfway right, but the lyrics to even bands that are just angry and stupid shit can still help a pissed off teenager vent in a much healthier manner than stabbing someone would have been


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> oh, i'm sure all the shit i took from them wasn't healthy for a kid at like 12-15 to be taking, but i have always been big on lyrics seeing as i'm STILL borderline fucktarded when it comes to hearing music, i've gotta hear something like hundreds of times before i can even hum it back to you halfway right, but the lyrics to even bands that are just angry and stupid shit can still help a pissed off teenager vent in a much healthier manner than stabbing someone would have been



true. something you can relate to. and parents tend to act as if they haven't gone through all the same things you have at one point. 

the fact that they have is usually the reason they have so much advice regarding it.


----------



## Panterica (Apr 29, 2009)

"black metal is easy"
STFU i'll kill you
exgf: my favorite band is my chemical romance
Me: (facepalms) none of that will ever be played in my car or domain, now stop talking about them before i leave you


----------



## Anthony (Apr 30, 2009)

Some fuckhead on Youtube saying that he hates when people use arpeggios in the I, Voyager video.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 30, 2009)

Local Metalcore Kid: Atreyu is black metal
Me: No man, i think your mistaken.
Local Metalcore Kid: No, really, your clearly wrong
Me: facepalm and leave


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 30, 2009)

When people rag on bands for being "simple" it annoys me. Some people think music is all about how fast and technical you can play. To me although it's impressive in the same manner as watching a great play on a sports field it's not nearly as powerful and moving as real raw emotion. Also when people hate bands if they get big or try and evolve their sound with each album. If you haven't realised the system of your favourite artists tastes generally being slightly ahead of your own taste for their music you'll never like their new album or even give it a chance. Some of my favourite records of all time I've needed to play "catch up" with while other people just rag on them and miss out on amazing music


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 30, 2009)

I also love it when I show people meshuggah and they try to tell me its all random banging crap. heaven forbid there's actually any rhythmic qualities to their music at all


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 30, 2009)

A favorite one I like to bring up now and again in conversations comes from a few years back when I was in either 10th or 11th grade. It was whatever year Prince was the halftime performer for the SuperBowl.

This girl came into class the next day and they were discussing the Super Bowl

"Who the hell was that guy they had as the halftime performer"

Me interjecting "Prince...?"

"Oh is that who that was?"

"Yeah...you've never heard of Prince?"

"No I heard of him but they shouldn't have had his old ass on there, they should've gotten like Beyonce or something"

She then went on to explain how music deteriorates with age and we should only listen to "new shit"


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 30, 2009)

About a year or so after I started playing remember I went to a friends house and brought my guitar along. And my friends dad is a classical trumpet player. And he was playing some piece of music and he said something to the effect of "guitar isn't a real instrument, its a toy"  I almost lost it.


----------



## Variant (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> when I was at college, this psycho girl called Lauren Clinch (AKA The Grinch) looked at my Nile hoodie in disgust and it went like this:
> 
> Her: "who are they?"
> Me: "Nile, death metal band"
> ...



Wait... what?


----------



## Harry (Apr 30, 2009)

toolsound said:


> This happened several years ago in college:
> 
> *Guy notices my Tool shirt*
> 
> ...



Man that shits me.
I go for the "if it's good I like it" approach, regardless of how 'mainstream a band is'.
I couldn't give a rats ass if Metallica became a popular band, I still love Ride The Lightning and Master of Puppets.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

Variant said:


> Wait... what?



yeah man, I couldn't believe my ears.

don't worry though, I egged her house and broke a window with one (I have a severe throw )


----------



## Harry (Apr 30, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> A favorite one I like to bring up now and again in conversations comes from a few years back when I was in either 10th or 11th grade. It was whatever year Prince was the halftime performer for the SuperBowl.
> 
> This girl came into class the next day and they were discussing the Super Bowl
> 
> ...



Tell that that because her Beyonce records might not have been released yesterday that they are now "out of date"


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 30, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> About a year or so after I started playing remember I went to a friends house and brought my guitar along. And my friends dad is a classical trumpet player. And he was playing some piece of music and he said something to the effect of "guitar isn't a real instrument, its a toy"  I almost lost it.



This... from a _trumpet_ player?


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 30, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> A favorite one I like to bring up now and again in conversations comes from a few years back when I was in either 10th or 11th grade. It was whatever year Prince was the halftime performer for the SuperBowl.
> 
> This girl came into class the next day and they were discussing the Super Bowl
> 
> ...



I think I'd have had a hard time holding back from giving her a stone cold stunner cause just how in the fuck can you not really know who Prince is? 
As for her "Logan's Run" style attitude towards older musicians how can she or anyone else explain why Johnny Cash's last few records annihilate those made by many of today's younger artists? 

Plus I know some may laugh at me for saying it but Prince doesn't really look his age (50) and if I could get just a slice of the female interest that guy gets (plus some of his guitar skills!) I'd be an extremely happy man.

On the subject of Prince someone said to me recently "do you not think that Prince is just a poor mans Michael Jackson?"


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Shostakovich, Schoenberg, Bartok, Prokofiev, Stravinsky and some Debussy (some Debussy is VERY melodic)
> 
> that should be enough to get you started



Antonio Vivaldi, Ludwig Van Beethoven, George Frederick Handel, George Gershwin, Pyotr Il'Yich Tchaikovsky, Johannes Brahms, Edward Elgar, Felix Mendelssohn, Franz Schubert, Phillip Glass, Sergei Rachmaninoff, Sviatoslav Richter, Yuri Temirkanov, Valery Gergiev, Frederic Chopin...

There you go


----------



## budda (Apr 30, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> This... from a _trumpet_ player?



some trumpet players are pretty weird like that .

I wonder how many people here have tried playing a big band instrument aside from guitar, bass or drums...

guitar isnt easy: neither is pretty much any other musical instrument I can think of!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

budda said:


> guitar isnt easy: neither is pretty much any other musical instrument I can think of!



I disagree man, I've always found that guitar, keys and drums come easy... I think it depends from person to person


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Apr 30, 2009)

The majority of the 'why do you hate deathcore?' thread.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

budda said:


> I wonder how many people here have tried playing a big band instrument aside from guitar, bass or drums...


 
I played the flute for about 3 weeks in the 4th grade.. does that count?


----------



## I_infect (Apr 30, 2009)

So you play guitar, and like metal? Do you do coke too?


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 30, 2009)

Random girl in Guitar Center, after talking about drums for a little bit....

Girl: "Joey Jordison is the fastest drummer in the WORLD."

Me: ........*facepalm*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Random girl in Guitar Center, after talking about drums for a little bit....
> 
> Girl: "Joey Jordison is the fastest drummer in the WORLD."
> 
> Me: ........*facepalm*



dude, didn't you know?

Joey Jordison _is_ the fastest/best drummer in the world


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

budda said:


> I wonder how many people here have tried playing a big band instrument aside from guitar, bass or drums...


 
i have played saxophone, viola, piano, bass and guitar. i try whatever i can get my hands on.

i've hit drums before but im not sure i'd call what i did playing by any means.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i try whatever i can get my hands on.


 
+1.


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 30, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> On the subject of Prince someone said to me recently "do you not think that Prince is just a poor mans Michael Jackson?"



Wow. I always thought Prince was supposed to be the smart man's Michael Jackson. I personally like and dislike roughly the same amount of each of their material.



budda said:


> some trumpet players are pretty weird like that .
> 
> I wonder how many people here have tried playing a big band instrument aside from guitar, bass or drums...
> 
> guitar isnt easy: neither is pretty much any other musical instrument I can think of!



I just find it funny that someone who plays an instrument that has three buttons on it (or is it four?) would say something like that without stopping and looking at themselves first. 

I've played tenor Saxophone myself. I think any instrument has its own degree of difficulty. Some, guitar included, are possibly easy to play to a basic level but any instrument is hard to master.



auxioluck said:


> Random girl in Guitar Center, after talking about drums for a little bit....
> 
> Girl: "Joey Jordison is the fastest drummer in the WORLD."
> 
> Me: ........*facepalm*



Yeh so many idiots think he's the best drummer ever because he can play a double kick quite fast. To be fair, for a lot of Slipknot fans, it's probably the first thing resembling a blast beat that they've ever heard.

I would include along with that comments like "Jimi Hendrix is the best guitarist ever". I once told someone I didn't think this was true and he looked at me like his mother had just crawled out of my nose, and went on about how Hendrix was the best and most influential guitarist ever as if it was an indisputable fact. My response was that a lot has happened in the 30-odd years since he died. The thing was that this guy didn't even play guitar and I'd been playing for about 8 years or so by that point so you'd have thought I was in a better position to comment.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Yeh so many idiots think he's the best drummer ever because he can play a double kick quite fast. To be fair, for a lot of Slipknot fans, it's probably the first thing resembling a blast beat that they've ever heard.



Joey Jordison is a _pretty_ good metal drummer. he's fast, he's inventive, he may use the same beats too often but he's _interesting_ to listen to, and that sets him apart from guys like the Despised Icon drummer who is fast, tight, but boring to listen to IMO.



liquidcow said:


> I would include along with that comments like "Jimi Hendrix is the best guitarist ever". I once told someone I didn't think this was true and he looked at me like his mother had just crawled out of my nose, and went on about how Hendrix was the best and most influential guitarist ever as if it was an indisputable fact. My response was that a lot has happened in the 30-odd years since he died. The thing was that this guy didn't even play guitar and I'd been playing for about 8 years or so by that point so you'd have thought I was in a better position to comment.



I had this same argument with the drummer in my old band. in hindsight he was probably just doing it to wind me up because he's that type of guy. but it's retarded when people with no musical knowledge do things like claim Led Zeppelin to be the best band ever and there is no other contender. it's like yeah... right.

music is one of those tricky things, coz with people in say, fashion, the people who know their shit know their shit and that's respected.

but in music, EVERYONE thinks they have good taste, which is why people who know fuck all about it love telling people who know a lot about it that they're wrong.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 30, 2009)

Mastodon said:


> A favorite one I like to bring up now and again in conversations comes from a few years back when I was in either 10th or 11th grade. It was whatever year Prince was the halftime performer for the SuperBowl.
> 
> This girl came into class the next day and they were discussing the Super Bowl
> 
> ...



I used to hear comments like that from pretty much all the nu-metal kids when I was in school.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

+1 on the 'Hendrix was the greatest that ever lived' shit.

Add EVH to that, as well. I REALLY can't stand EVH worshippers.

Which also reminds me of Yngwie worshippers, who are always fast to support their 'he's the greatest ever' argument with the old "he challeneged EVH to a guitar-off and EVH backed-down" legend. 

I try not to think of one player as being better than another. A lot of players are quite simply great in their own way. Generally speaking, all of the greats are considered great because they found their own voice. You can't really compare them to other artists.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I try not to think of one player as being better than another. A lot of players are quite simply great in their own way. Generally speaking, all of the greats are considered great because they found their own voice. You can't really compare them to other artists.


----------



## polydeathsphere (Apr 30, 2009)

::douchnozzle in a kataklysm shirt:: Cannibal Corpse suckssssss dude


----------



## liamh (Apr 30, 2009)

People who say steve vai is a rip on evh..
They sound NOTHING alike!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

liamh said:


> People who say steve vai is a rip on evh..
> They sound NOTHING alike!



but they both tap... err something? 

we all know EVH is the only person allowed to do that!


----------



## liamh (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> but they both tap... err something?
> 
> we all know EVH is the only person allowed to do that!


Yeah it's not like it was used by jazz players before him or anything..


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> +1 on the 'Hendrix was the greatest that ever lived' shit.
> 
> Add EVH to that, as well. I REALLY can't stand EVH worshippers.
> 
> ...



Absolutely 100% agreed! Each one of them is great within their own context, but comparing players from different styles and trying to rank them is useless. Worshippers are ridiculous.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

liamh said:


> Yeah it's not like it was used by jazz players before him or anything..



clearly not. EVH was the first last and only!


----------



## liamh (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> clearly not. EVH was the first last and only!


All tappers who arn't evh are talentless copycats

Get off the stage you evh wannabe!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

Vai > Van Halen

he even comes before him in the alphabet


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 30, 2009)

I hate when somebody says that jimi hendrix is the best guitarist ever. He was a great guitar player, but i think to call him the best would be an overstatement. Also I have heard from so many people who dont understand metal that it is just noise and screaming. A lot of my friends are really into the whole pop thing, and they have no idea what type of talent it takes to play instruments as proficiently together in a metal ensemble. But then they hear some failure like ashley simpson and say "omg i love this song it is soo good". So what they think is that somebody like ashley simpsons is great and bands like scar symmetry are garbage.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> scar symmetry are garbage.



I agree man, can't stand em myself.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

> A lot of my friends are really into the whole pop thing, and they have no idea what type of talent it takes to play instruments as proficiently together in a metal ensemble. But then they hear some failure like ashley simpson and say "omg i love this song it is soo good". So what they think is that somebody like ashley simpsons is great and bands like scar symmetry are garbage.



Surely they're allowed to enjoy the music they want to? Thats what the whole thread essentially boils down to isn't it? To criticise them for enjoying music more to their taste is as ignorant as their decrying bands we might enjoy.

Technical prociciency doesn't equate to great music all the time and non-musicians don't listen in the same way as musicians do - As long as they're open-minded enough to give you enough respect to say that "to each their own" why worry?

If however they don't give you that respect, don't even waste time on them


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 30, 2009)

Someone a couple of pages back said something about people who know a little about music talking shit to people who know a lot. Last year I was doing a course alongside some composers writing for films, and one of them said that one of the film-makers knew a little bit about music. The professor's response was 'you want to get rid of that guy!', and I know what he was getting at. People who know a little bit about music can be infinitely worse than people who know a lot, because they think they know more than they do. Such people tend to make comments like:

'stuff that's in 4/4 is so lame' - this gets said a lot by people who've just discovered Tool, and what a time signature is. People who don't get that being in an odd sig doesn't make something interesting, and being in a common one doesn't make it boring. In fact, odd time signatures are almost becoming hackneyed in themselves in certain genres.

'drop D is for people with no talent' - what's funny about this one is that it's generally said by people who are fairly amateurish themselves. I mean you have to be pretty rubbish to think that it takes a significantly greater skill to play this:

-7-
-7-
-5-

Than this:

-5-
-5-
-5-

I mean how much difference does it make? People who complain about drop D just don't get the other things that it is possible to do with it.

And finally, the one phrase that is guaranteed to wind me right up, said a a means of defending a band or album or whatever:

"you couldn't do any better"

Ok for a start, how exactly do you know that? Maybe I could write a better song. Secondly, that is no reason why I have to like something. It makes no sense. It's the argument of someone who has no other argument to make.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Vai > Van Halen
> 
> he even comes before him in the alphabet



Awesome... 

^ wait... is that EVH???


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Someone a couple of pages back said something about people who know a little about music talking shit to people who know a lot. Last year I was doing a course alongside some composers writing for films, and one of them said that one of the film-makers knew a little bit about music. The professor's response was 'you want to get rid of that guy!', and I know what he was getting at. People who know a little bit about music can be infinitely worse than people who know a lot, because they think they know more than they do. Such people tend to make comments like:
> 
> 'stuff that's in 4/4 is so lame' - this gets said a lot by people who've just discovered Tool, and what a time signature is. People who don't get that being in an odd sig doesn't make something interesting, and being in a common one doesn't make it boring. In fact, odd time signatures are almost becoming hackneyed in themselves in certain genres.
> 
> ...





People use their own musical knowledge/ability to criticise music they don't find to their taste, and equally people without musical knowledge do the same from a different standpoint - both points of view are equally ignorant....as are people who find reasons to criticise music they simply don't like.

Guess what - its all equally valid, and just because we don't enjoy a certain band or genre doesn't invalidate its worth. Taste is subjective so as long as we understand that, as long as we live and let live then we're better people for doing so.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Someone a couple of pages back said something about people who know a little about music talking shit to people who know a lot.



yeah, that was me. it's not just musicians who know not a lot though, it's also people who have NO CLUE about music whatsoever, and they think that because they listen to music too means that their opinion is definitive.



liquidcow said:


> And finally, the one phrase that is guaranteed to wind me right up, said a a means of defending a band or album or whatever:
> 
> "you couldn't do any better"
> 
> Ok for a start, how exactly do you know that? Maybe I could write a better song. Secondly, that is no reason why I have to like something. It makes no sense. It's the argument of someone who has no other argument to make.



you'll usually find that came from someone that gave a half-assed attempt at an album, if even that. there's so many bands/artists out there who are given a LOT of attention and money for doing very, very little. 

personally I'd rather have a hardcore underground fanbase of people who REALLY loved music and knew what they were talking about, rather than have millions of radio listeners.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> People use their own musical knowledge/ability to criticise music they don't find to their taste, and equally people without musical knowledge do the same from a different standpoint - both points of view are equally ignorant....as are people who find reasons to criticise music they simply don't like.
> 
> Guess what - its all equally valid, and just because we don't enjoy a certain band or genre doesn't invalidate its worth. Taste is subjective so as long as we understand that, as long as we live and let live then we're better people for doing so.


 
Amen.

I probably don't do as well at being diplomatic about these things as I aim for, but I do try really hard whenver I say something negative about an artist to make it clear that I'm only expessing my interpretation of the music -- not the music itself. There's plenty of music I can't stand, and plenty of reasons why I can't stand it, but I never intend to make a bridge between my opinion and fact.

People are quick to say "this sucks" without realizing how incredibly less offensive it is to say "this doesn't speak to me" or "I dont like that".

But on the same token, people are quick to get hyper-defensive even in the face of incredibly constructive criticism. IE, if I say that somebody's mix is a bit harsh on the top end and lacking in the low, some dude is bound to react as though what I had actually said was that the band should spend less time sucking off goats and more time learning to play their instruments.

No point to any of that really. I'm just conversing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> People use their own musical knowledge/ability to criticise music they don't find to their taste, and equally people without musical knowledge do the same from a different standpoint - both points of view are equally ignorant....as are people who find reasons to criticise music they simply don't like.
> 
> Guess what - its all equally valid, and just because we don't enjoy a certain band or genre doesn't invalidate its worth. Taste is subjective so as long as we understand that, as long as we live and let live then we're better people for doing so.



see I don't fully agree with this.

there is definitely music out there that is 100% shit, and I'm not talking about opinion-shit. I'm talking about fact-shit.

some people thinks it's ok to spend half an hour writing an album of pure plagiarism and mindless lyrics and then pass it off as their own, original work, and accept praise and fame for it when what they have acheived is really nothing.

then there are people that don't bother spending the time to become as deft in songwriting and playing their instrument as the bands they listen or the people they look up to, and yet they expect the same level of praise as the very people they worship, disregarding that fact that the only way that people ever get to that stage is from hard work.

this angers me, and it leads me to believe that some music is in fact just shit.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah, that was me. it's not just musicians who know not a lot though, it's also people who have NO CLUE about music whatsoever, and they think that because they listen to music too means that their opinion is definitive.
> 
> personally I'd rather have a hardcore underground fanbase of people who REALLY loved music and knew what they were talking about, rather than have millions of radio listeners.



Equally, knowing a lot about music doesn't make an opinion definitive dude. I understand what you're saying - that speaking from a position of ignorance vis a vis an absolute understanding of a piece of music does to some degree discredit their _critical opinion _but not their taste.....that said, the reverse is perhaps even more profound; Extremely accomplished musicians trash-talking about certain bands or genres because of their musical elitism. 

Satisfying critical vs commercial success is a fine balancing act, I wish you luck with that


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, it reminds me of this one time I was in GC, and I was playing some Shawn Lane licks, and some old black guy with a funny hat and dark shades came upto me and said "wtf man that isn't music", and he sat down and played some boring blues licks, but then I started playing Gray Piano's Flying, and he left the store.

Then the owner came upto me and said "Thanks kid, we've had enough of old Blind Lemon, always coming in and deriding people's music".

I said "Just doing my job, I know life's rough in the Delta, but there's no need to insult other people's music".

So, after sitting down for an hour and trading insane shred licks, he gave me his prized bronze BC Rich Warlock and I went home and played it all night long.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, diplomacy and opinions aside -- some music really does just fucking suck.

I'll go ahead ant point a finger at P-Diddy, for instance -- does his work even fucking qualify as music? *Blatantly* stealing a 4 bar loop from the chorus of a blatantly popular song, then tossing some lyrics over the top of it? I'm sorry -- that's not 'good', no matter how many people enjoy listening to it.



Excalibur said:


> I started playing Gray Piano's Flying, and he left the store.


 
Well played, sir!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> see I don't fully agree with this.
> 
> there is definitely music out there that is 100% shit, and I'm not talking about opinion-shit. I'm talking about fact-shit.
> 
> ...



You're entitiled to an opinion - what those people who plagarise others have acieved is something many people can only aspire to....making a living from music. 

Is it better to make something original, or succesful? Sometimes success is being in the right place, at the right time and has little to do with ability which is irksome, I agree - does that still qualify their music as shit? 

Is it still shit if it goes Gold? or Platinum? 

I'd never call anything shit, but there's a lot of music that isn't to my taste and there's a lot of re-cycled material that keeps selling....I'd prefer to say that if it continues to sell its the fact that it caters to the desires of the mainstream. I'd hesitate to label it shit if someone's making money off it...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

i think the music thing is a lot like the religion thing... nobody knows... we just have to do what we feel and hope that's good enough.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i think the music thing is a lot like the religion thing... nobody knows... we just have to do what we feel and hope that's good enough.





Its all so subjective the easiest thing is to listen to music you enjoy, and ignore the stuff you don't.

Debating it beyond that point doesn't normally acheive much


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Debating it beyond that point doesn't normally acheive much


 
What the fuck else am I supposed to do? Work? Fuck that!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Equally, knowing a lot about music doesn't make an opinion definitive dude. I understand what you're saying - that speaking from a position of ignorance vis a vis an absolute understanding of a piece of music does to some degree discredit their _critical opinion _but not their taste.....that said, the reverse is perhaps even more profound; Extremely accomplished musicians trash-talking about certain bands or genres because of their musical elitism.
> 
> Satisfying critical vs commercial success is a fine balancing act, I wish you luck with that



I suppose I can't hide the fact I am a little bit elitist, but as a musician who has dedicated his life to music I think I've in a way, earned those stripes over someone like say, a mechanic or a builder.



ShadyDavey said:


> You're entitiled to an opinion - what those people who plagarise others have acieved is something many people can only aspire to....making a living from music.
> 
> Is it better to make something original, or succesful? Sometimes success is being in the right place, at the right time and has little to do with ability which is irksome, I agree - does that still qualify their music as shit?
> 
> ...



just because thousands of people buy something doesn't mean it's good, it means that thousands of people are idiots. you wouldn't dispute that surely?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Yeah, diplomacy and opinions aside -- some music really does just fucking suck.
> 
> I'll go ahead ant point a finger at P-Diddy, for instance -- does his work even fucking qualify as music? *Blatantly* stealing a 4 bar loop from the chorus of a blatantly popular song, then tossing some lyrics over the top of it? I'm sorry -- that's not 'good', no matter how many people enjoy listening to it.
> 
> ...



puffy puff daddy p diddiy or diddy or whatever the fuck he wants to be called now is horrible. honestly i kind of felt the same way about kanye west too. all he did was sample other ppl's tracks and throw a drum beat and bassline behind it. 

also, on one of his album intros he had the audacity to actually come up with is own beat for once and he said "i'm going to talk over this entire beat so you can't sample it." 

say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? 



Scar Symmetry said:


> just because thousands of people buy something doesn't mean it's good, it means that thousands of people are idiots. you wouldn't dispute that surely?



the pet rock, chia pets, beanie babies... 

case closed...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Yeah, diplomacy and opinions aside -- some music really does just fucking suck.





fuck yeah it does!

Robbie Williams anyone?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> fuck yeah it does!
> 
> Robbie Williams anyone?



you know who needs to stop making music? either that or die... pitbull, flo rida and t pain. like i said... stop making music or die. whichever happens first is fine with me.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Robbie Williams anyone?


 


I forgot about that guy. Seriously -- I think that's the first time I've hears his name in the last 10 years.

If what T-Pain does is 'respetable music', then so is this:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I suppose I can't hide the fact I am a little bit elitist, but as a musician who has dedicated his life to music I think I've in a way, earned those stripes over someone like say, a mechanic or a builder.
> 
> just because thousands of people buy something doesn't mean it's good, it means that thousands of people are idiots. you wouldn't dispute that surely?



I'd dispute our right to deride their choices  (Or....I might be trying too hard to play the eternal balance as an atypical Libran) 

Don't get me wrong, there's probably a lot of music I could make snap value judgements on and simply go with "shit". Hell, I'd probably even agree with 99% of this board if I did so...but...I try not to because equally they could turn round and say that anything I listen to is shit because they don't like it.

What it comes down to is.....

/Elitist Hat on.

I stand by my right as a person with both an intellect and some degree of musical knowledge to call music shit and treat other's opinion as something with less value than that which a cat might shoot out of a sewn-up arse.

/Hat off


I just try not to do it.

Oh fuck it.....ROBBIE WILLIAMS SUCKS BALLS....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

YEAH HE DOES


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Apr 30, 2009)

my stupid dumbass housemate told me that she could play the flute faster than the guys in Dragonforce can play the guitar (disclaimer: I don't like Dragonforce!)


----------



## yingmin (Apr 30, 2009)

A girl I work with might literally be the stupidest person I have ever met. She consistently finds ways to one-up her own idiocy. I don't understand how she sells as well as she does (she's not attractive, in case you were thinking it), because she knows nothing about music, nothing about equipment, and most of the time just says whatever mishmash of jargon comes to her mind, regardless of how untrue or incomprehensible it might be. 

One time, she was talking to a left-handed customer who was looking to start playing guitar, and was wondering whether or not he should buy a left-handed guitar. She advised him to try playing right-handed, because it would be easier in the long run. Alright, a fairly inoffensive statement so far. She went on to explain that if he learned to play left-handed, then the theory would be different and all the tabs would be upside-down.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 30, 2009)

GRUNTKOR said:


> my stupid dumbass housemate told me that she could play the flute faster than the guys in Dragonforce can play the guitar (disclaimer: I don't like Dragonforce!)



If he could that'd be sick 

I'm personally with Scar Symmetry on this one, I understand the argument of subjective taste, but to give shit "artists" the benefit of the doubt to hang with competent composers, songwriters, musicians, and the like on the basis of subjectivity is plain stupid and just taking it too far. 

In that respect I guess that makes me an elitist too. I do not care how much you like T pain, he doesn't make better music then Chopin. FACT.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

I see you missed the irony - I have been more of a stuck-up elitist prick than most in my life (especially when I played seriously) but playing Devil's Advocate is (to a point) what I do to throw the whole subject into sharp relief and underline the fact that arguing about what constitutes shit is pointless and merely avoiding the music you dislike removes the need to comment further.

The really ignorant part of this topic is that people do in fact give more money to less competant musicians for the most part and it seems that bands who actually possess some iota of talent get overlooked.


----------



## Benjo230 (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I'd hesitate to label it shit if someone's making money off it...



You clearly haven't heard Bring Me The Horizon then


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2009)

Fair point - I shall go check that shit out ^^


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 30, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I see you missed the irony - I have been more of a stuck-up elitist prick than most in my life (especially when I played seriously) but playing Devil's Advocate is (to a point) what I do to throw the whole subject into sharp relief and underline the fact that arguing about what constitutes shit is pointless and merely avoiding the music you dislike removes the need to comment further.
> 
> The really ignorant part of this topic is that people do in fact give more money to less competant musicians for the most part and it seems that bands who actually possess some iota of talent get overlooked.



Alright, fair deal, I get your point!


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 30, 2009)

Benjo230 said:


> You clearly haven't heard Bring Me The Horizon then



Yeah, they're the shittiest piece of shit I've ever heard related to metal.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 30, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Yeah, they're the shittiest piece of shit I've ever heard related to metal.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 30, 2009)

Benjo230 said:


> You clearly haven't heard Bring Me The Horizon then



Ahhhh...........Bring Me The Horizon (aka the British Brokencyde) one of my favourite gig memories is the night they I saw them get bottled offstage when they supported In Flames!


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Apr 30, 2009)

Benjo230 said:


> You clearly haven't heard Bring Me The Horizon then



some guy I know likes them...  I see you're in Leeds, you play in a band there? That's where I'm from


----------



## Bungle (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably already been mentioned several times over the 20-odd pages, but I used to work with a bunch of hip-hop/R&B lovers, and they'd go on about hip-hop/R&B is so much better than metal, etc, etc.

The best part would be that I would explain how what they consider R&B (all that new shit on the radio) is not actually 'proper' R&B (like Marvin Gaye, Al Green, etc). Then they'd have no argument and would shut the fuck up.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 30, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Yeah, they're the shittiest piece of shit I've ever heard related to metal.


BMTH are awesome.


----------



## Soviettank (Apr 30, 2009)

Not really ignorant, but still surprising...

A pretty good guitarist who listens to vai, satch, etc. was sitting beside me in class one day. I was playing Salamanders in the Sun on the computer and he thought i was listening to elevator music.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

Soviettank said:


> Not really ignorant, but still surprising...
> 
> A pretty good guitarist who listens to vai, satch, etc. was sitting beside me in class one day. I was playing Salamanders in the Sun on the computer and he thought i was listening to elevator music.



he'd be right though, a lot of Steve Vai's songs _do_ sound like elevator music, but AWESOME elevator music


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> he'd be right though, a lot of Steve Vai's songs _do_ sound like elevator music, but AWESOME elevator music



i like elevator music.


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 1, 2009)

GRUNTKOR said:


> my stupid dumbass housemate told me that she could play the flute faster than the guys in Dragonforce can play the guitar (disclaimer: I don't like Dragonforce!)



I think if she could she'd end up with spit all over the walls and a broken ass flute. Dragon Force are kinda gay but man are they talented. More on "current" topic I think the mainstream will always just go with the food on the table than trying to find it themselves. Thus great bands will always be overlooked and if they dont fall apart because of that, will have all the more fire to fight with. Bands like Tool and Meshuggah would in my opinion still be making music even if they hadn't been successful. It just comes down to how much value you truly think your music has. Whether it sells or not, while helpful, will not bring with it a promise of longevity. Flash in the pan bands are always just forgotten. They end up paying for their mediocrity with eventual failure so lets just leave all the dumb uninspired fucks to it and get on with enjoying our music.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 1, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> My brother (listening to bad grime) : Whats that?
> Me : Its Meshuggah
> Brother : It doesn't have a beat
> Me : *It has many beats, they are plentiful like the spring harvest.*
> Brother: .....nah man its shit.




I know this must've been quite irksome at the time, but it's a pretty funny read.


----------



## El Caco (May 1, 2009)

Youtube comment said:


> What the bloody FUCK is this? Every NIN member should have their head run over by a cement mixer for even CONSIDERING doing a cover of this song.
> 
> Johnny Cash is turning in his grave listening to this shit. Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

^ /thread


----------



## liquidcow (May 1, 2009)

^
When the Cash version came out, I knew it was only a matter of time before some idiot made that mistake.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2009)

Yeah all the fucking "classic" nuts who couldnt even _conceive_ of Johnny Cash doing a cover of a song that extreme... it's a testament to Reznors songwritingabilities thats for sure.


----------



## lucasreis (May 1, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> BMTH are awesome.



I think they´re quite shite but I won´t disrespect your opinion. But I don´t see a point for bands like them to actually exist.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ who are they?


----------



## lucasreis (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ who are they?



Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

Bring Me The Haircut


----------



## Desi (May 1, 2009)

I've garnered a lot of criticism from people who don't understand the concept of music being a universal language. I listen to a lot of JRock, and I've had people tell me things like "oh, you listen to that Chinese shit? You don't even understand the words, how can you enjoy it?", and one of my personal faves is "Chinese musicians look gay!". First of all, they're *Japanese*, and second of all if you're going to be spreading the xenophobe vibe into my atmosphere then you better step! And third, the one who inspired me to pick up the guitar happens to be one of the most beloved musicians in Japan, he's on my avatar btw (R.I.P, hide).


----------



## lucasreis (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bring Me The Haircut





They´re like Metal´s Boyz II Men or something 



Desi said:


> I've garnered a lot of criticism from people who don't understand the concept of music being a universal language. I listen to a lot of JRock, and I've had people tell me things like "oh, you listen to that Chinese shit? You don't even understand the words, how can you enjoy it?", and one of my personal faves is "Chinese musicians look gay!". First of all, they're *Japanese*, and second of all if you're going to be spreading the xenophobe vibe into my atmosphere then you better step! And third, the one who inspired me to pick up the guitar happens to be one of the most beloved musicians in Japan, he's on my avatar btw (R.I.P, hide).




Dude, japanese bands rule, I´m totally with you on this one!! I don´t understand a word in japanese (actually some words) but I love the vibe, the sounds of it, X-Japan is great!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

never heard of them.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (May 1, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Ahhhh...........Bring Me The Horizon (aka the British Brokencyde) one of my favourite gig memories is the night they I saw them get bottled offstage when they supported In Flames!



Ha, really? When I saw them (supporting also) they were booed off too. I wonder if this is a common occurance for them. 

Which leads me to the most ignorant thing anyone has ever said about music to me. Some girls I was talking to were saying how they liked Bring Me The Horizon, which I thought was weird because they usually like acoustic pop sort of songs. I asked them why they liked them and they said "Because the lead singer is hot."  Now there are so many things wrong with that, but the one I can't figure out is why they would think he is hot. 







Really?  (The dude on the far right (Looks like a drummer ) is the only one that looks normal for a metal band to me)


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ emo kids???


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 1, 2009)

^Kill them with fire.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 1, 2009)

Anytime you ask someone what they listen to, they all say the same thing... "Oh I listen to everything!"

And I always follow it up with, "Including death metal?" 

Or if I feel like giving them a chance, I'll say, "Including metal?" To which they typically reply, "Oh yeah! Ummm... you mean like... uhhh... Nirvana? Or ummm... uhhh... Red Hot Chili Peppers is metal, right?"


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ emo kids???



If you mean the girls not really actually but I guess they like emo guys.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

Bring Me The Horizon got bottled off the stage at Reading Festival last year, they didn't receive as a severe bottling as Good Charlotte in 2003, but BMTH were a 'surprise' band so people weren't prepared haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Anytime you ask someone what they listen to, they all say the same thing... &quot;Oh I listen to everything!&quot;
> 
> And I always follow it up with, &quot;Including death metal?&quot;
> 
> Or if I feel like giving them a chance, I'll say, &quot;Including metal?&quot; To which they typically reply, &quot;Oh yeah! Ummm... you mean like... uhhh... Nirvana? Or ummm... uhhh... Red Hot Chili Peppers is metal, right?&quot;



this kind of thing gets me really angry because I feel like I literally try to listen to everything (which to me seems almost impossible; there's so much music out there!) and when i come across those kinds of people they generally listen to everything they hear on the radio... not really the same as "everything". they like rap, pop, country and "hard rock"... that covers everything, right?  we all know that jazz is just elevator music, not real music. metal of any kind is just noise. reggae is just pot smoking music and it is also the same exact thing as ska and rock steady. and all foreign music is in another language so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bring Me The Horizon got bottled off the stage at Reading Festival last year, they didn't receive as a severe bottling as Good Charlotte in 2003, but BMTH were a 'surprise' band so people weren't prepared haha.



Yeah same happened when I saw them, it was at gigantour and they were a surprise band before Lacuna Coil (Who were ripped off on the sound but were actually pretty good) and by the end everyone was chanting "Fuck off! fuck off!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

oh yeah... someone told me opeth was a jam band...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I've just remembered, I was in HMV looking at CDs a few weeks ago with my girlfriend and some of her friends. one of her friends Emma picked up a Bloodbath CD, look horrified by it  and said to me "you listen to this? you're horrible "


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've just remembered, I was in HMV looking at CDs a few weeks ago with my girlfriend and some of her friends. one of her friends Emma picked up a Bloodbath CD, look horrified by it  and said to me "you listen to this? you're horrible "



that's fuckin' awesome! 

i love girls' reactions to metal. i played miles of machines for this chick once. and she heard the very beginning and was like oh that's really crazy. so then when he started playing it distorted it all of a sudden wasn't as cool anymore...? btw... this same chick told me she went to a thrice concert like it was the coolest experience of her life...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I like Thrice


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like Thrice



i don't like them very much. i just find it interesting that she was turned off by the distortion and to my knowledge thrice uses quite a bit as well. not only that, but the opening part and the part when the distortion kick in are the EXACT SAME THING.


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like Thrice


 
Me too, to an extent. I haven't heard too much beyond that first big album, but I did enjoy that one. Not much replay value since the first year that I bought it, but I liked it at the time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

they've got better I reckon.

they did the whole 'make the heavy parts heavier and make the mellow parts more mellow' thing, which is called maturing apparently


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> they've got better I reckon.
> 
> they did the whole 'make the heavy parts heavier and make the mellow parts more mellow' thing, which is called maturing apparently


 
I thought 'maturing' was directly correlated to the number of songs on your album that feature a full string ensemble.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

recommend me some music. because what i heard from the kid that introduced me to them was not was i like to hear.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I like the songs 'Firebreather', 'Music Box', 'Digital Sea', 'Silhouettes' and 'The Abolition of Man'


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

I'm terrible with song titles, unfortunately. The first track on the album with the mostly white cover (hahaha, I suck -- I know..) is pretty rad. I remember that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

youtubing immediately...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I thought 'maturing' was directly correlated to the number of songs on your album that feature a full string ensemble.



haha yeah.

the reason I said that is coz I read a review of Slipknot's Vol. 3 the other day and some guy thought that because they had more melodic acoustic songs, that meant the band had 'matured'. I think that's stupid because melody used in certain contexts in metal can sound really really juvenile, and look at Meshuggah, they're all pushing 40 and I would say their music is pretty damn mature 



synrgy said:


> I'm terrible with song titles, unfortunately. The first track on the album with the mostly white cover (hahaha, I suck -- I know..) is pretty rad. I remember that.



you mean Cold Cash and Colder Hearts, yeah that's a cool track.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

yea im not sure i can dig it. 

i like the singer though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I can see why people wouldn't like them and I think it's more than understandable, but I do quite enjoy em personally


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

what's some good blotted science? i STILL need to check them out.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 1, 2009)

i get the same from all my family members, "your guitar playing just sounds like static to me", "static, how the hell can you think it's static, static has no definition to it, you can actually hear notes when i play"

or

"when are you gunna play some real music"

i honestly don't care if they don't like it, that's their opinion, but don't come down here and tell me to play REAL music, music is music. even if i don't like everything, i like blues, jazz, new and old rock, alternative. i just really enjoy metal more, it's much more challenging and fun to play. playing black sabbath is ok, but it gets boring all the time, and i don't like writing rock music, and i get tired of blues on guitar after 30 minutes.

i like to keep it fast, technical and interesting. if you don't like it, don't like it, but definitely don't come to me and tell me i'm not playing music.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

rock on 

i actually enjoy playing metal, jazz, blues... whatever. it's more fun when you try to mix them than to just do one. but metal is DEFINITELY a lot of fun...


----------



## liamh (May 1, 2009)

Paul Malmsteen said:


> Yeah same happened when I saw them, it was at gigantour and they were a surprise band before Lacuna Coil (Who were ripped off on the sound but were actually pretty good) and by the end everyone was chanting "Fuck off! fuck off!"


Awesome!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

that happened to abbacab (however you spell it) every time i saw them. i didn't want to see them. they just happen to ALWAYS open for some sweet bands.


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> what's some good blotted science? i STILL need to check them out.



Bleeding in the Brain, Vegetation, Narcolepsy.  That whole CD is badass. (The Machinations of Dementia)


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Bleeding in the Brain, Vegetation, Narcolepsy.  That whole CD is badass. (The Machinations of Dementia)



i randomly youtubed one song and i'm already impressed. i think i might just go all out and get the cd


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

I would highly recommend it. Ron is easily one of the most creative guitarists out there right now IMO.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

after listening it's easier to tell which solo was who on jato unit. i'd never heard of him before people started talking about him on here. i thought loomis just had a huge bag of tricks.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 1, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i get the same from all my family members, "your guitar playing just sounds like static to me", "static, how the hell can you think it's static, static has no definition to it, you can actually hear notes when i play"



Maybe your amp settings need some tweaking


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> after listening it's easier to tell which solo was who on jato unit. i'd never heard of him before people started talking about him on here. i thought loomis just had a huge bag of tricks.



 Yeah, his solos are pretty recognizeable...lots of chromatics to be sure. Another cool song he did was on Bobby Jarzombek's "Peppered Cancer" video. One of my favorite Ron songs. 

I still think there's talks of Ron doing more work with Nevermore....lord knows he can keep up with Loomis.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> I still think there's talks of Ron doing more work with Nevermore....lord knows he can keep up with Loomis.



i hope so. but i don't want him to leave blotted science either. and i've only heard one song!


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i hope so. but i don't want him to leave blotted science either. and i've only heard one song!



 I hear you, I'm in love with Blotted Science. I have to say that his tone is probably the best tone I've heard in a long time too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

thats another thing i noticed. the tone in jato unit. i didn't notice it at first. well i did, but i thought it was just jeff playing around with his tone because you can do those kinds of things in the studio. but it all makes sense now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

Loomis and Jarzombek's playing is quite similar IMO, it had to be pointed out to me for me to notice too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

ok at least i'm not alone. it wasn't apparent until i listened for it. is jarzombek pronounced with a soft j so that it sounds like a y?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I think it's Jarzombek like a jar of jam


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 1, 2009)

Probably been said by everyone on here, but the most ignorant thing is people who criticise my taste in music because it sounds 'like some guy shouting'. Not stopping for a moment to appreciate any technical skill of the musicians...or to realise that metal isn't the only thing I listen to, since I listen to pretty much anything (classical, jazz, metal, rock, prog, (some) rap, (some) trance). Only thing I really really dislike is punk.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

oh ok. i was wondering that as i was walking to subway. it's sad. i think music is literally the only thing i think of throughout the day. people talk to me and i'm too busy thinking about what technique victor wooten was using in "Mudslingers of the Milky Way" 



Mazzakazza said:


> Probably been said by everyone on here, but the most ignorant thing is people who criticise my taste in music because it sounds 'like some guy shouting'. Not stopping for a moment to appreciate any technical skill of the musicians...



that already has been said. but it can never be said enough.


----------



## alecisonfire (May 1, 2009)

i had an Isaac Albeniz piece playing that i was analyzing for one of my classes and token hot topic metal kid in my class started this gem with me:
"when does the electric come in?"
"....it doesnt"
"i thought you said you were mostly into metal?"
"you'd be surprised how much metal is influenced by this kind of music."
"okay, when a metal band does an all acoustic album ill admit you're right."
".....you're wearing an opeth shirt......"
"yeah dude. watershed is metal as fuck."

at that point i felt something pop in my brain and my nose started bleeding.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

alecisonfire said:


> i had an Isaac Albeniz piece playing that i was analyzing for one of my classes and token hot topic metal kid in my class started this gem with me:
> "when does the electric come in?"
> "....it doesnt"
> "i thought you said you were mostly into metal?"
> ...



...


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 1, 2009)

alecisonfire said:


> i had an Isaac Albeniz piece playing that i was analyzing for one of my classes and token hot topic metal kid in my class started this gem with me:
> "when does the electric come in?"
> "....it doesnt"
> "i thought you said you were mostly into metal?"
> ...



Dude, you can't post that kind of stuff...I can feel my IQ just draining away


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ i feel like killing token hot topic metal kids. but hate crimes are more severely punished...


----------



## Excalibur (May 1, 2009)

It's a shame that there are so many hypocrites in this thread, and metal elitists.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ it's a shame that's all you came in here to post...


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ it's a shame that's all you came in here to post...



Zing!


----------



## Excalibur (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ it's a shame that's all you came in here to post...


I've posted already, fail.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

i'm not gonna argue with you. if you want to cry find another thread.


----------



## BurialWithin (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i'm not gonna argue with you. if you want to cry find another thread.


 dale dale !!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

sigue hablando chingaderas... me est&#225; cayendo muy mal hoy dia...


----------



## Excalibur (May 1, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> dale dale !!


:O


----------



## Koshchei (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> that's fuckin' awesome!
> 
> i love girls' reactions to metal. i played miles of machines for this chick once. and she heard the very beginning and was like oh that's really crazy. so then when he started playing it distorted it all of a sudden wasn't as cool anymore...? btw... this same chick told me she went to a thrice concert like it was the coolest experience of her life...



My wife is a violinist who works out to Emperor in the morning. She leaves when I put something microtonal on though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> My wife is a violinist who works out to Emperor in the morning. She leaves when I put something microtonal on though.



the fact that your wife listens to emperor makes her awesome. i can see how microtonal can be hard to listen to for some people. but i'im obsessed with sound. any new sound i hear is interesting to me at least for a little while


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 1, 2009)

They sell Opeth shirts in Hot Topic now?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ yes... apparently it's acceptable to like them now


----------



## BurialWithin (May 1, 2009)

Opeth is coming to Memphis finally!! I've never seen them so i'll have to stop by hot topic lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> Opeth is coming to Memphis finally!! I've never seen them so i'll have to stop by hot topic lol



they're AMAZING live


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 1, 2009)

Oh dear, I imagine most of them only know Watershed if the last FM list is anything to go by!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

watershed isn't even the best album... 

they're all good but i think that's a lot like korn fans who think follow the leader was their first album.


----------



## Excalibur (May 1, 2009)

I like Ghost Reveries, I fail


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

ghost reveries is sweet

but so is my arms, your hearse, blackwater park, and still life. then there's deliverance and damnation... those don't even really need to be mentioned. those are kind of just a given. 

opeth is just fuckin' awesome.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 1, 2009)

Still Life is my favourite, that's one of my favourite records ever


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

Orchid, Morningrise!!


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 1, 2009)

yeah I have Orchid, Morningrise and My Arms, Your Hearse on vinyl


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

i have the whole discography on my ipod.  

no vinyl sadly.


----------



## liamh (May 1, 2009)

Mikael has my virginity


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

^ intense.


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Mikael's PRS has my virginity.


----------



## liamh (May 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ intense.


It was


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I've posted already, fail.



haha, and you wonder why I don't like you?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 1, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> It's a shame that there are so many hypocrites in this thread, and metal elitists.


I hate to be a dick, but you're not wrong. A lot of people don't seem to be very accepting of other people's tastes, it's a shame.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I hate to be a dick, but you're not wrong. A lot of people don't seem to be very accepting of other people's tastes, it's a shame.



don't encourage trolling dude, that's not cool 

people don't like Bring Me The Horizon, so what?

don't moan about people taking the piss out of the bands you like in the thread they're doing it in, try a different thread perhaps?

I expect this from Excalibur, but not from you.


----------



## BurialWithin (May 1, 2009)

underoath FTW!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> don't encourage trolling dude, that's not cool
> 
> people don't like Bring Me The Horizon, so what?
> 
> ...


I'm not encouraging trolling. I think that Excalibur was fairly accurate in what he said, regardless of him saying it in what could be percieved as a provocative manner. I'm not moaning about people not liking BMTH, people are free to like or not like whatever music they want.

I happen to like Bring me the Horizon and not really like Opeth but I can guarantee if I came in here and said "Opeth are the shittiest thing to ever happen to metal" like someone said about BMTH, I'd get ripped apart.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

well yeah that is pretty much what you're doing man.

he's saying it to get a reaction because he's immature, if you encourage that you are literally encouraging trolling.

Opeth are quite well respected and BMTH just... aren't. I know it seems unfair but that's just the way it is man, no need to get cut up about it


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> don't encourage trolling dude, that's not cool



Seriously. Whining about me not liking bands you like is a quicker way to ensure I will never like them, just for the fact that I will associate those bands with fans that are crybabies when it comes to their music.  (I'm not ripping you personally Tom, this in general)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well yeah that is pretty much what you're doing man.
> 
> he's saying it to get a reaction because he's immature, if you encourage that you are literally encouraging trolling.
> 
> Opeth are quite well respected and BMTH just... aren't. I know it seems unfair but that's just the way it is man, no need to get cut up about it


I really don't see it as encouraging trolling. I just agree with what he said.

I don't mind that Opeth are respected and BMTH aren't. What I do mind is people abusing them when they [probably] haven't listened to one of their songs, they're most likely judging on their fanbase and image. I did that as well, until I listened to one of their songs and realised they were awesome. 

Criticising a band is fine, it'd just be better if people did it in a way which wasn't so youtube comment-esque. I'm really not trying to seem like a whiny dick here, I just think as people on ss.org are more intelligent and mature than a lot of guitar forum members, that kind of stuff isn't really neccessary.

Anyway, I don't want to get into a petty argument, that's all I have to say on it now.


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

I only judge bands by their image if they look like the kind of band that concerns themselves with their image.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I've listened to plenty of their songs, I've even seen them live.

do I get my right to dislike them?

I would agree that their newer material is better, but I would never call it 'awesome'. 

they'll never be respected because of how they came to fame, they are a flash in the pan that no one will listen to in a few years time.



auxioluck said:


> I only judge bands by their image if they look like the kind of band that concerns themselves with their image.



true that


----------



## zackkynapalm (May 1, 2009)

I was talking to this chick and we were talking about rap/hip hop and it went as so...

(keep in mind, this girl had the most annoying, loud, aggravating voice)
Chick: Yah, I like Lil Wayne, and Soulja Boi.
Me: Do you like NWA?
Chick: I don't listen to no Rock music!


I couldn't help but laugh my ass off.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've listened to plenty of their songs, I've even seen them live.
> 
> do I get my right to dislike them?





Thin_Ice_77 said:


> people are free to like or not like whatever music they want.





> I would agree that their newer material is better, but I would never call it 'awesome'.
> 
> they'll never be respected because of how they came to fame, they are a flash in the pan that no one will listen to in a few years time.


I can't help but think that you're missing my point. I don't care if people don't like them, there just isn't any need to express that opinion in such a trollish manner. As I said, I don't like Opeth but I don't go around saying "OMG OPETH SUX LOL". Whatever band it is, it's irrelevant.


----------



## zackkynapalm (May 1, 2009)

Teacher: I appreciate good metal.
Me: *plays periphery*
Teacher: I don't like this. This sounds like noise.
Me: What is good metal to you then?
Teacher: Oh, White Snake, Def Leopard.

jesus. I can't stand 80's hair metal. I understand WHY people like it, but it feels like I'm getting smacked in the face every time I hear it.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 1, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I hate to be a dick, but you're not wrong. A lot of people don't seem to be very accepting of other people's tastes, it's a shame.



It's funny, the irony in this thread. I won't speak for anyone else, but I was once quite "ignorant" myself. I remember a few years after the Black album came out, some friends of mine were raving about Metallica, and I said something like "That's just a bunch of noise."  Eventually I got a clue.

Oh, but then I still thought Megadeth was a bunch of noise.  And then I got another clue!

Oh wait, I still thought death metal was a bunch of cookie monster noise... and I still think it's a bunch of cookie monster noise!   Which is why I fucking love it!!!!!!


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

zackkynapalm said:


> Teacher: I appreciate good metal.
> Me: *plays periphery*
> Teacher: I don't like this. This sounds like noise.
> Me: What is good metal to you then?
> ...



That's kind of a generational thing though. What was once known as Metal is now known as Glam Rock. I've met a lot of older guys that still think Black Sabbath and Metallica are the heaviest bands in the world.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

I thought you didn't want it to turn into a petty argument?

people will always take the piss out of bands they don't like, for a band like BMTH it's considered acceptable as a lot of people find them laughable. for a band like Opeth it's considered unacceptable as a lot of people think they have a lot of credibility.

so really, the two will never be on a par.

I'm sure you take the piss out of bands you don't like too, just don't say it's not fair when people take the piss out of the ones they don't like. we're not saying it to get to you, so why chime in?

doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 1, 2009)

I give up.


----------



## zackkynapalm (May 1, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> That's kind of a generational thing though. What was once known as Metal is now known as Glam Rock. I've met a lot of older guys that still think Black Sabbath and Metallica are the heaviest bands in the world.



Thats true. i never really thought about that.


----------



## Cadavuh (May 1, 2009)

This dumbass girl in one of my classes said yesterday that playing metal was a waste of time and that all metal players eventually move on to classical. I tried to tell her otherwise but the arrogant bitch just rubbed me off. God that infuriated me!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

^ yep, that's pretty ignorant I'd say


----------



## DaveCarter (May 1, 2009)

Generally I find that whether or not I bitch about a band generally depends on my personal perception of their musical ability. I near-despise rap music, along with any kind of electronica, trance, techno etc., but from working alongside people who make this kind of music I can at least appreciate the skill that is still required to produce it, and as such I dont slate the actual music. However, someone like the White Stripes I believe GENUINELY suck as musicians, along with a lot of 'artists' who dont write their own music, get autotuned-to-fuck in the studio, mime live, yet still manage to earn millions because theyre still marketable.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

+ fucking 1 to that, I have more talent in my big toe than the talent that spans the entire White Stripes discography.


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> + fucking 1 to that, I have more talent in my big toe than the talent that spans the entire White Stripes discography.



You're giving yourself too little credit.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (May 1, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I'm not encouraging trolling. I think that Excalibur was fairly accurate in what he said, regardless of him saying it in what could be percieved as a provocative manner. I'm not moaning about people not liking BMTH, people are free to like or not like whatever music they want.
> 
> I happen to like Bring me the Horizon and not really like Opeth but I can guarantee if I came in here and said "Opeth are the shittiest thing to ever happen to metal" like someone said about BMTH, I'd get ripped apart.



Opeth have had a 15 year + career. If BMTH are still around in 15 years I'll be VERY surprised. Fact is they're derivative and boring.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> This dumbass girl in one of my classes said yesterday that playing metal was a waste of time and that all metal players eventually move on to classical. I tried to tell her otherwise but the arrogant bitch just rubbed me off. God that infuriated me!



metal and classical are fairly similar in a lot of ways. but one does not necessarily bring on the other.


----------



## WillingWell (May 1, 2009)

What's the point of this topic? Have a sleepover and tell stories about how dumb people who aren't you are and how they don't "get it?" Are you guys going to practice kissing each other afterward then have a pillow fight and be BFFs4eva?

Sorry, I just really think these topics are idiotic. It's like "omg yall wont believe wat this dumb dumb said today, he disagreed with my opinions so he's ignorant!"


----------



## El Caco (May 1, 2009)

Something ignorant I read today.



WillingWell said:


> What's the point of this topic? Have a sleepover and tell stories about how dumb people who aren't you are and how they don't "get it?" Are you guys going to practice kissing each other afterward then have a pillow fight and be BFFs4eva?
> 
> Sorry, I just really think these topics are idiotic. It's like "omg yall wont believe wat this dumb dumb said today, he disagreed with my opinions so he's ignorant!"


----------



## WillingWell (May 2, 2009)

Predictable. How is it topics about bacon and pot get slammed down instantly yet this garbage is allowed? It's like a mutual j/o of dumbness.


----------



## yingmin (May 2, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> What's the point of this topic? Have a sleepover and tell stories about how dumb people who aren't you are and how they don't "get it?" Are you guys going to practice kissing each other afterward then have a pillow fight and be BFFs4eva?
> 
> Sorry, I just really think these topics are idiotic. It's like "omg yall wont believe wat this dumb dumb said today, he disagreed with my opinions so he's ignorant!"


I must refer you to my post:



yingmin said:


> A girl I work with might literally be the stupidest person I have ever met. She consistently finds ways to one-up her own idiocy. I don't understand how she sells as well as she does (she's not attractive, in case you were thinking it), because she knows nothing about music, nothing about equipment, and most of the time just says whatever mishmash of jargon comes to her mind, regardless of how untrue or incomprehensible it might be.
> 
> One time, she was talking to a left-handed customer who was looking to start playing guitar, and was wondering whether or not he should buy a left-handed guitar. She advised him to try playing right-handed, because it would be easier in the long run. Alright, a fairly inoffensive statement so far. She went on to explain that if he learned to play left-handed, then the theory would be different and all the tabs would be upside-down.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 2, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Something ignorant I read today.


----------



## auxioluck (May 2, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> Predictable. How is it topics about bacon and pot get slammed down instantly yet this garbage is allowed? It's like a mutual j/o of dumbness.



More than likely because bacon and pot get brought up in threads that are music-related. This is a music-related thread, and while the discussion may be about the overall stupidity of many others, it is still music-related. Not to mention the overall aspect of the fact that this thread is a form of relating to one another, allowing us all to find solace in the fact that we all have dealt with idiots when it comes to music.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go drink myself into a state of dumbness, and have a mutual jack off session with a bottle of Jameson.


----------



## Harry (May 2, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> metal and classical are fairly similar in a lot of ways. but one does not necessarily bring on the other.



Some Metal and classical do bear similarities, but I can't go so far as to say they are fairly similar in a *lot* of ways.
Which brings me to the point some neo-classical shred fans made about the 80s neo-classical shred stuff as being "so similar" to classical music, which is quite ignorant, because there is considerably more complexities in a lot of classical music that can't be found in even the most complex neo-classica metal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> Predictable. How is it topics about bacon and pot get slammed down instantly yet this garbage is allowed? It's like a mutual j/o of dumbness.



this thread wasn't garbage until you posted in it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 2, 2009)

I'd say this thread has gone on long enough. Anecdotes which reinforce the subjective nature of musical taste while allowing people to revel in their elitism get tiring after a very short period of time. 

There have always been, and will always be ignorant statements made about music and regardless of the ability or knowledge of the person making those statements, the ability or knowledge of the person they are talking to, they're all equally pointless when it comes to discussion after a few pages.

Unless of corurse people like to perpetuate their nepotism...?


----------



## El Caco (May 2, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> Predictable. How is it topics about bacon and pot get slammed down instantly yet this garbage is allowed? It's like a mutual j/o of dumbness.



Please continue, after all ignorant statements are the point of this thread


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2009)

I just looked at some of the other things WillingWell has posted in other threads... he thinks he's god's gift or something.


----------



## Excalibur (May 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> haha, and you wonder why I don't like you?


If you were as funny and as intelligent as you think you are, I'd care


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> If you were as funny and as intelligent as you think you are, I'd care



keep it up buddy, you're just going to get yourself banned again.


----------



## Excalibur (May 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> keep it up buddy, you're just going to get yourself banned again.


You always seem to take shots at me in threads, how you're not banned boggles the mind.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2009)

that one's easy:

I call you out for being a troll,

and I'm not a troll


----------



## liamh (May 2, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> This dumbass girl in one of my classes said yesterday that playing metal was a waste of time and that all metal players eventually move on to classical. I tried to tell her otherwise *but the arrogant bitch just rubbed me off*. God that infuriated me!


It wasn't all bad then..


----------



## El Caco (May 2, 2009)

Keep it up and I'll give you both a nap.


----------



## DDDorian (May 2, 2009)

First off, if you were the one who had to delete random "BACON!!1!" posts from every vendor thread or whatever then you'd know why we did what we did. Stupid is stupid, it just happened to manifest itself in a very specific strain this time around.

Secondly, in very general terms I agree with WillingWell. Then again, if you expected anything less after reading the thread title and opened the thread anyway then you forfeit any legitimate excuse to bitch, I say. 

Lastly, Scar Symmetry - why is it that your threads always seem to end with people bitching at one another about nothing? This is starting to get tiresome.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 2, 2009)

liamh said:


> It wasn't all bad then..



Frottage! 

/offtopic

Just live and let live folks, circular discussions about who's right or wrong leave less time for actually shredding


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2009)

you can hardly blame that on me dude 

if people choose to take things off topic and argue that's far from my fault


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> First off, if you were the one who had to delete random "BACON!!1!" posts from every vendor thread or whatever then you'd know why we did what we did. Stupid is stupid, it just happened to manifest itself in a very specific strain this time around.
> 
> Secondly, in very general terms I agree with WillingWell. Then again, if you expected anything less after reading the thread title and opened the thread anyway then you forfeit any legitimate excuse to bitch, I say.
> 
> Lastly, Scar Symmetry - why is it that your threads always seem to end with people bitching at one another about nothing? This is starting to get tiresome.



i get what you're saying, but i think that scar symmetry puts up some interesting discussion topics and certain people just seem to like to stir shit.



SplinteredDave said:


> Generally I find that whether or not I bitch about a band generally depends on my personal perception of their musical ability. I near-despise rap music, along with any kind of electronica, trance, techno etc., but from working alongside people who make this kind of music I can at least appreciate the skill that is still required to produce it, and as such I dont slate the actual music. However, someone like the White Stripes I believe GENUINELY suck as musicians, along with a lot of 'artists' who dont write their own music, get autotuned-to-fuck in the studio, mime live, yet still manage to earn millions because theyre still marketable.



dear god yes... 

but i do like electroinc, techno, what-have-you simply because i think it sounds cool sometimes if it's composed well. and hip-hop (not to be confused with rap ) requires a great deal of intelligence to pull of in a respectable manner. 



WillingWell said:


> Predictable. How is it topics about bacon and pot get slammed down instantly yet this garbage is allowed? It's like a mutual j/o of dumbness.



why do you come into people's threads JUST to talk shit? if you dont like the thread then move on. grow up.



Harry said:


> Some Metal and classical do bear similarities, but I can't go so far as to say they are fairly similar in a *lot* of ways.
> Which brings me to the point some neo-classical shred fans made about the 80s neo-classical shred stuff as being "so similar" to classical music, which is quite ignorant, because there is considerably more complexities in a lot of classical music that can't be found in even the most complex neo-classica metal.



yea you're right. 



Excalibur said:


> You always seem to take shots at me in threads, how you're not banned boggles the mind.



i might be because you like to talk a lot of shit... 

call me crazy...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2009)

ok this just in:

my facebook status at the moment is 'find me a better band than Meshuggah' and the guy who used to play guitar for MY BAND commented with:

'blink 182'

........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................ ........................


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2009)

^ 

tom delonge's sig costs less than most production models...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 3, 2009)

Eh, blink 182 were fun pop punk with well written (if stupid) songs.

Now Angels and Airwaves are a load of utterly pretentious shite...


----------



## lucasreis (May 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ok this just in:
> 
> my facebook status at the moment is 'find me a better band than Meshuggah' and the guy who used to play guitar for MY BAND commented with:
> 
> ...



Your own nickname is the answer to this question!  (my opinion...)


----------



## hufschmid (May 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ok this just in:
> 
> my facebook status at the moment is 'find me a better band than Meshuggah' and the guy who used to play guitar for MY BAND commented with:
> 
> ...





Blink 182


----------



## minutka_square (May 4, 2009)

i was trying to get a mate of mine into cacophony & jason becker, and he is into alexi laiho and all that shit. i gave him Altitudes and he said, "man music isnt all about speed, you kno...". it killed me...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Aug 28, 2009)

Kid in a band who loves thrash metal.

Me: Have you listened to much death metal?
Kid: Death metal is shit, it's too slow.

...


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 28, 2009)

I took this girl who was really hot to a Vai concert.
Between the songs she said=

They should rename BASS, this way they could raise its volume and we could hear it !

BASS here means DOWN or LOWER.She thought it's called bass because its volume is always lower than the other instruments.

A friend of mine said he didn't like instrumental music.
But as he doesn't know english but he always listen to bands who sing in english,I said he always listen to instrumental music because voice to him is just another instrument cause he can't understand a single word.
He said = Are you crazy?
If it has vocals it's not instrumental.
I said-So Voice is not an instrument?
He said= No voice is a voice of somebody !


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 28, 2009)

Man, I'm glad I have parents who truly enjoy musician's music. I actually HAVE to argue with my dad that good music doesn't have to be technical (he's a big jazz/fusion/prog/shredhead). I'm also glad that since I've been in art schools since high school, I'm around people who know how to appreciate or at least respect the more avant-garde side to music and art, even if it might not be their cup of tea.

Anyway, I pretty much always hear ignorant comments about music, largely because I'm a big music nerd who listens to a lot of genres, and I like to familiarize and inform myself about different sub-genres and sub-sub-genres.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 28, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> I actually HAVE to argue with my dad that good music doesn't have to be technical (he's a big jazz/fusion/prog/shredhead).


 
Yup the best songs are made with 3 chords,an acoustic guitar and an awesome melody.
There are good and bad music in all styles and even if you play only one chord you can do a good melody over it.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> when I was at college, this psycho girl called Lauren Clinch (AKA The Grinch) looked at my Nile hoodie in disgust and it went like this:
> 
> Her: "who are they?"
> Me: "Nile, death metal band"
> ...


 
haha, this made me lol loudly and my dad heard and asked whats the matter!?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 28, 2009)

One of my good friends used to make fun of my music calling it screamo, I was listening to a lot of The Berzerker and The Faceless at the time so I was like "wut"
But anyway, I got him into it and he loves heavy stuff... I got him to go to an After the Burial show and he thought it was awesome.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 28, 2009)

i hate that literally any band i listen to that is just rock oriented and has singing is some kind of "Emo"

i used to listen to Emo when emo was Lifetime, the Get Up Kids, Mineral etc... now all of a sudden the musical pariahs in the punk scene have become the makeup wearing cock-whiskers on MTV's TRL.

you know its gotten bad when the Get Up Kids publicly apologize for inspiring Fallout Boy to make music (among others named)



and of course...Instrumentals

them- "why is there no singing?"
me- " its istrumental"
them -" why didnt they sing on it?"
me- " they are letting the music speak"
them- "this is boring then"

sigh.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 29, 2009)

"That Isn't music" would be the most ignorant thing someones ever said to me.

and I've heard it on more than one occasion about completely different types of music... I'm not even going to go into that since you should all be thinking something similar to me about that comment.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 29, 2009)

well unless you are talking about

miley cyrus
jonas brothers
ashley simpson

etc....

then yes... it is not music. its a purchase made by a company and shaped by producers and then a shiny tween put on the front to attract the masses.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 29, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> i hate that literally any band i listen to that is just rock oriented and has singing is some kind of "Emo"
> 
> i used to listen to Emo when emo was Lifetime, the Get Up Kids, Mineral etc... now all of a sudden the musical pariahs in the punk scene have become the makeup wearing cock-whiskers on MTV's TRL.
> 
> you know its gotten bad when the Get Up Kids publicly apologize for inspiring Fallout Boy to make music (among others named)


Yeah, same here. I listen to a lot of first wave emo and screamo (i.e. the "real" stuff), and those terms have become so bastardized and mutilated nowadays that I can't even bother to use them because no one knows how they came about anymore (as in they think emo is Dashboard Confessional and screamo is Hawthorne Heights ). It's a real shame because there were a lot of amazing bands then who really managed to make music that was both brutal and beautiful at the same time (Orchid immediately comes to mind those who might now of them).


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I took a class a few years ago and one of my friends was in it with me and he had Cannibal Corpse playing on his ipod, I was looking through his songs as he was listening to it and saying out loud a couple of the songs I really enjoy and this one guy was sitting next to us shaking his head with a disgusted look on his face and said that "All that kind of music is just noise, it doesn't take any talent to play guitar like that, they're probably just hitting a bunch of random strings". And I told him that those guitarists know what they're doing because I'm a guitarist myself and I can hear what they're playing and can play some of the stuff myself and it is not easy and how they are using scales and different time signatures and whatnot and that shut him right up.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 29, 2009)

My cousin and I were hanging out in my aunt's garage jamming and smoking and talking about guitars and shit, and he says this:

My cousin: "Well, you're not really all that technical, so..."
Me: "Dude, there are more ways to being technical than playing chromatic notes and single note solos."
My cousin: "I mean Steve Vai technical!"
Me: "I'm not trying to sound like Vai, I don't want to sound like Vai at all really, I'm trying to find _my own voice on guitar_."


Then a little bit later we were tapping back and forth and he was trying to tell me the "correct" way to tap.

Me: *plays a tapped lick in the same vein as SikTh and Protest The Hero*
My cousin: "Ugh, it sounds like nails on a chalkboard."
Me: 


I was talking to a girl once (yes the one in the thread I made a while ago), and she said that Hendrix was a better guitarist and songwriter than Vai, Satriani, and Gilbert.

Me: Hendrix was high on acid pretty much every song he wrote, performed, or recorded.
Her: His drug use has nothing to do with it, he's still better. Plus, they aren't man enough to sing.
Me: Vai has several vocal songs, Satriani has a few, and Gilbert only has two instrumental albums, the rest all have vocals. Good music doesn't need vocals, most of the stuff I listen to is instrumental, and in my opinion miles better than Hendrix, he gets boring after one song for me.

It's infuriating how some people can be. Especially my cousin, he seems to think if I don't play anything like Vai it sounds like shit. But, he also thinks I bought a 7 to be a Korn rip-off, which isn't the case; though I love Korn.

EDIT: Oh, also; I was hanging with my cousin our buddy and his gf and my cousin and I administered _A-Lex_ by Sepultura, and our buddy's gf goes

"How can you guys listen to Screamo?"
Me: "This isn't Screamo, if anything it's Death Metal."
My buddy's gf: "Anything with screaming is Screamo."
Me: "He's not even screaming; he's growling, there's a huge difference and not everything with screaming is Screamo. Screamo is just guys who think they hard and Metal for screaming."


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll do you one better.

Someone said to me that having pride in being a musician and in appreciating good music was stupid...


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I'll do you one better.
> 
> Someone said to me that having pride in being a musician and in appreciating good music was stupid...


----------



## widdlywhaa (Aug 29, 2009)

Dude recently at work this guy named Roger just kinda dropped my jaw lol.... He wanted to see what kinda music i was into and I was like "Okay I've got the Faceless' new CD in my car i'll let you borrow it." and I did and the next day......


Me: So did you check that mad tunage
Roger: Yeah you listen to some crazy music......
Me: Yeah but those guys are really good, really skilled and very unique
Roger: Yeah they can play their instruments pretty fast
Me: yeah dude their drummer is insane
Roger: yeah he's really fast.... But that guitar stuff is jsut a bunch of sloppy mess, and all he does is scream.......
Me: is that al you got out of that whole CD
Roger: Well I couldn't really listen to the whole thing
Me: 
Roger: You know who's the best drummer dude?
Me: Who?
Roger: That little dude from Slipknot...... or Travis Barker
Me: .............. ............. 

I then turned and left the area


----------



## yingmin (Aug 29, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> A friend of mine said he didn't like instrumental music.
> But as he doesn't know english but he always listen to bands who sing in english,I said he always listen to instrumental music because voice to him is just another instrument cause he can't understand a single word.
> He said = Are you crazy?
> If it has vocals it's not instrumental.
> ...


 By your logic, then, there is no music that isn't "instrumental".

Also, for what it's worth, I don't consider the voice an "instrument". It's part of your body that can be used in musical ways. You can stomp in time, but that doesn't make your feet musical instruments.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 29, 2009)

yingmin said:


> By your logic, then, there is no music that isn't "instrumental".
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, I don't consider the voice an "instrument". It's part of your body that can be used in musical ways. You can stomp in time, but that doesn't make your feet musical instruments.


I think it is an instrument just in specific genres, like opera.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 29, 2009)

yingmin said:


> By your logic, then, there is no music that isn't "instrumental".



i think his point was that the guy who needed vocals in music didn´t understand english, and so didn´t have any idea what the vocalist was singing, so in effect the voice would just be another instrument to him. yet he wouldn´t aknowledge that.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 29, 2009)

"What's this devil music?" (in reference to ObZen)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

my mum once said to me she thought all death metal lyrics were about misogyny


----------



## lnname (Aug 29, 2009)

I played a jazz gig in the north of England. Towards the end of the set I played a funky reworking of some beathoven then finnished with a really complicated jaco pastorious style harmonic bass solo. During the process i also adjusted the machine heads so i could get to other harmonics- also so i could slur them and get a really tripped out noise.

An audience member recommended that I tuned my instrument before i got up stage.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 29, 2009)

lnname said:


> I played a jazz gig in the north of England. Towards the end of the set I played a funky reworking of some beathoven then finnished with a really complicated jaco pastorious style harmonic bass solo. During the process i also adjusted the machine heads so i could get to other harmonics- also so i could slur them and get a really tripped out noise.
> 
> An audience member recommended that I tuned my instrument before i got up stage.



 Awesome!

I was driving some people in my English class last semester to get some frogurt, and one of them said "This is like the music from Psycho," or something to that effect. To give him the benefit of the doubt, it was an atonal mess. Later, I had a very good conversation with the girl that came with us about experimental music and Minimalism. She wasn't a musician, but she had heard art music before, and experimented with electronic music with a friend in grade school. I love finding people who appreciate art like that. 

I think the worst was this one time that I was jamming with some old guy who was into weird music, but seemed ticked that I didn't have the same thirty years of solid music experience that he had. He asked me "What are you trying to do, anyway?"
He was just a downer who wasn't doing anything to really encourage the situation.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my mum once said to me she thought all death metal lyrics were about misogyny


 Not all; only the good ones.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Not all; only the good ones.



yeah that's what I told her.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 29, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think his point was that the guy who needed vocals in music didn´t understand english, and so didn´t have any idea what the vocalist was singing, so in effect the voice would just be another instrument to him. yet he wouldn´t aknowledge that.


I still disagree, because something about the sound of a voice will be comforting and familiar even if you don't understand what they're saying. Does the same argument apply to people who listen to extreme metal but can't understand the vocals?


Scar Symmetry said:


> my mum once said to me she thought all death metal lyrics were about misogyny


Not all; just the good ones.


SchecterWhore said:


> I was driving some people in my English class last semester to get some frogurt


 Was the frogurt cursed?


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been told by my parents on _numerous _occasions that all metal music is about satanism and cannibalism..................


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL when I started wearing tripp pants etc my father thought I was a satanist...

Oooh just remembered something, my parents and sister came to my bands show the other week and after the show the first thing my sister says is "I liked all the music but you should kick out the screamer" 

simply because he was screaming and she doesn't like screaming and can't understand it. 

Its funny how she can't stand screaming but shes completely ok with all those autotuned songs on the radio...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

screaming is the dealbreaker for most people. for example; my dad likes the Opeth songs that don't have growling, and doesn't like the songs with growling.

my girlfriend used to hate metal and screaming, so I got her into Meshuggah/Textures etc and she says now that her eyes have been opened to advanced music, she can't go back to listening poorly constructed crap.

just goes to show that people's opinions on screaming _can_ be swayed.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> just goes to show that people's opinions on screaming _can_ be swayed.


 
It absolutely can.  Screaming used to be a complete and utter turnoff for me. I used to be able to get absolutely no handle whatsoever on why people liked "all that growling death metal stuff." However, I eventually discovered Children of Bodom (their reason being that they were labelled as "power metal" ), and could not get enough of it. Alexi Laiho's voice just floored me - almost made me feel like I was flirting with danger, like I was doing something *wrong*. 

It's the closest that I've ever come to orgasm (no pun intended) through music.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> screaming is the dealbreaker for most people. for example; my dad likes the Opeth songs that don't have growling, and doesn't like the songs with growling.
> 
> my girlfriend used to hate metal and screaming, so I got her into Meshuggah/Textures etc and she says now that her eyes have been opened to advanced music, she can't go back to listening poorly constructed crap.
> 
> just goes to show that people's opinions on screaming _can_ be swayed.



Screaming is just another form of expression, like rapping/singing. Most unmusical people (infact alot of musical people too) don't get that.

It's no different to singing really, you like some screams, you hate some others. 

Ignorance, i had to tolerate this the other day while listening to "this will destroy you"...

"where are the vocals? i can't listen to music unless it has meaning"


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 29, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> It's no different to singing really, you like some screams, you hate some others.


 
I'd say that is *quite* a bit different. For the most part, with singing, the notes are important. Screaming? Not so much.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

to me, screaming is like having a 7th string for vocals.

the 6 string register (singing) is what "normal" people use.

then you have the 7th string register (screaming) for br00talz


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 29, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I'd say that is *quite* a bit different. For the most part, with singing, the notes are important. Screaming? Not so much.



eh, I figured out how to scream by singing gradually gritting up my voice more and more until it overdrived it into that brootal distortion we all love.

but yeah it does get more like a drum at that point.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 29, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I'd say that is *quite* a bit different. For the most part, with singing, the notes are important. Screaming? Not so much.



Really? I think the note of the scream makes quite a bit difference personally!


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 29, 2009)

its easier to scream in key than to sing in key IMO

but is still has to be in key


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 29, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> Really? I think the note of the scream makes quite a bit difference personally!


 
Oh, it definitely makes a difference. What I meant to express was my view that screamers don't really try and "hit" notes bang on as singers might. Sure, the likes of Alexi Laiho or Anders Friden scream in different pitches, but they don't "reach" for precise notes in the fashion that a singer might.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

I find screaming without sounding like shit very difficult.

screaming is an art, just like singing. there only a few vocalists out there who I truly respect for their vocal abilities, I think most metal vocalists are fucking turd because they never 'practise their instrument', they think it's easy and anyone can do it.

wrong.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I find screaming without sounding like shit very difficult.
> 
> screaming is an art, just like singing. there only a few vocalists out there who I truly respect for their vocal abilities, I think most metal vocalists are fucking turd because they never 'practise their instrument', they think it's easy and anyone can do it.
> 
> wrong.


 


While we're on the subject, the guys that I respect most for their respective style are...

screamers - Angela Gossow, Alexi Laiho, Mikael Akerfeldt, Jens Kidman

singers - Bruce Dickinson, Mikael Akerfeldt, Steven Wilson


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

why don't you and Mikael Akerfeldt get a room, jeez


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 29, 2009)

Posted yesterday on a Periphery video on the tube:

"PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP THIS CRAP.
Your confusing kids that are just getting into metal by making this shit. THIS IS NOT REAL METAL. This is mainstream bullshit these guys want to just make money. If you want to&#65279; listen to good metal look up bands like death, SYL and Slayer. These guys make avril lavenge shit. Radio friendly. If you want newer bands look at Chimairia and LOG and BTBAM "



Another fine moment was when my own band was "reviewed" by a "music critic", and called something along the lines of emo posers and not much else. We play largely instrumental progressive/symphonic metal, with a lot of jazz/fusion elements. The reviewer was a bitter woman listening mostly to 90's britpop. If she has even heard of Dream Theater I'll eat my most precious guitar right here.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> why don't you and Mikael Akerfeldt get a room, jeez


 
Akerfeldt > * ...

...but Nicola would not appreciate that.


----------



## phatfil (Aug 29, 2009)

i was talking with a fellow guitar player at work about how much we like instrumentals. another co-worker (who knows we dig old-school Metallica) heard us and decided to chime in with this beauty...

"if it doesn't have words, it's not a song. how would you like it if Metallica put out a song that didn't have words?"

fuckin' idiot!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 29, 2009)

phatfil said:


> i was talking with a fellow guitar player at work about how much we like instrumentals. another co-worker (who knows we dig old-school Metallica) heard us and decided to chime in with this beauty...
> 
> "if it doesn't have words, it's not a song. how would you like it if Metallica put out a song that didn't have words?"
> 
> fuckin' idiot!


 
*cough* Orion *cough*


----------



## phatfil (Aug 29, 2009)

^ right? i mean, Jesus! the first four albums each had an instrumental!

i love how the jackass said 'words' instead of 'lyrics', too. seriously, i wonder how he makes it to work everyday.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah my band's CD got reviewed in Kerrang! and the guy said it sounded 'akin to roadworks outside, effectively just noise'.

what the fuck was he doing reviewing a black metal/death metal CD?


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 29, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Another fine moment was when my own band was "reviewed" by a "music critic",



I think it was Frank Zappa who opined that rock journalism was people who can't write, interviewing people who can't talk, for the benefit of people who can't read.

If I were to make a compendium of ignorant things about music that I've heard, my former drummer would be responsible for a good half of them. He excused any lack of knowledge on his part by saying "mate I'm a jazz drummer, I don't need to know that," but didn't know who Gene Krupa was. He got confused about how many bars there were in a four-bar riff. He thought that bars were half as long if you were playing double time. The list goes on and on and on.


----------



## jam3v (Aug 29, 2009)

I think the worst I ever heard was "Creating music shouldn't be hard work, you shouldn't have to dedicate yourself to it entirely. If a group of people can't get together and just have music flow out of them then it's not worth the time."

I then proceeded to ask him to give me an example of one successful musician that didn't work his ass off to get to where he is, and of course he couldn't name one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

jam3v said:


> I think the worst I ever heard was "Creating music shouldn't be hard work, you shouldn't have to dedicate yourself to it entirely. If a group of people can't get together and just have music flow out of them then it's not worth the time."



christ that's the fucking stupidest thing I've ever heard.

sounds like the guy way lazy, untalented or both.


----------



## Joose (Aug 29, 2009)

There's a guy on another forum that I'm a part of... he's in his 60's, former Marine, etc etc. Basically, "he knows EVERYTHING".

He refers to bands like Meshuggah, Textures, Periphery, Threat Signal, Born of Osiris, Mnemic and plenty more like that as, "Cookie monster vocalists and poor excuses for musicians". All because they have screaming and play riffs that he can't comprehend.


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 29, 2009)

Someone Said to me once that Daron Malakian was the best guitar player alive, i laughed so hard that i self inflicted pneumonia, true story


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Aug 29, 2009)

phatfil said:


> i was talking with a fellow guitar player at work about how much we like instrumentals. another co-worker (who knows we dig old-school Metallica) heard us and decided to chime in with this beauty...
> 
> "if it doesn't have words, it's not a song. how would you like it if Metallica put out a song that didn't have words?"
> 
> fuckin' idiot!



That is true, though. See?

My theory teacher continually corrected us when we called a piece of music a "song." He's like "It has no vocals, it's not a song. It's a piece or a composition".


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

the drummer in my old band tried telling me Jimi Hendrix was the greatest guitarist whoever lived...


----------



## phatfil (Aug 29, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> That is true, though. See?
> 
> My theory teacher continually corrected us when we called a piece of music a "song." He's like "It has no vocals, it's not a song. It's a piece or a composition".



i definitely see what you are saying. but that isn't how he meant it. he meant it as without lyrics it's not finished or just plain crap.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 29, 2009)

"I refuse to listen to bands where all the members are female"

The worst part about this statement is that it was a GIRL who said it to me!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, stupid musically ignorant things I've heard from people:

1. That's just loud guitar anybody can do that! - said by my dad, a non-musician (which is ironic, since grampa was a jazz guitarist who was also an acoustic guitar luthier [he made me my first guitar, when I was 6], and my dad's youngest brother has been playing guitar for over 40 years). 

2. From my old job, where I was constantly assaulted sonically by oldies music (Gary Lewis and The Playboys, etc.):

Coworker - "turn off that noise, and play some real music!"

Me - "What gives you the right to call what I listen to, noise? I'm a musician, and have formal music training. I can also read music. You wouldn't know the key of A major from the key of C minor if it hit you in the head!"

Coworker - "yeah, but I know what's good music!"

Ugh!!  

3. Gear choices for certain genres of music - "you REALLY have to play a solidbody, and, it MUST have humbuckers in order to sound right for metal music styles." 

 Yes it's easier to do extreme music with a humbucker loaded solidbody, but it isn't 100% necessary. Besides, maybe you don't want to sound or look like (gearwise) like every other Tom, Dick or Harriet.

4. The need to "live the music as a lifestyle" - this happens to some extent (although not as much as it used to), in the different subgenres of metal, but is much more prevalent in other musical styles (such as punk, hip hop, and rockabilly). Why? Do practitioners of this somehow think it puts them more in touch with the music, and as a result, it makes them perform it better? Do they think it makes them a "non-conformist" even though, all they done, is don the "proper" uniform (a form of conformity)?

5. Like most of the posters, I HATE the "all music other than what I listen to is garbage" attitude some people have. I will admit that to an extent when I was young, I had this attitude. Thankfully I outgrew it. Even if I don't like a specific genre, or music artist, I do try to appreciate a well written or well played song. If I don't like the song, I just say to myself - "not my cup of tea, but it is a well written/well performed song."

Over time I've grown more eclectic. I LOVE heavy and extreme music, but I do play other forms of music. I like playing jazz guitar (grampa - the jazz guitarist would approve), and even occasionally dabble in rockabilly. I've always enjoyed good classical piano music. And, although I haven't played in symphonic bands in 25 years (I used to play Euphonium), I still like a good Symphony.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> "I refuse to listen to bands where all the members are female"
> 
> The worst part about this statement is that it was a GIRL who said it to me!



oh I do too... unless it's The Saturdays, they'd get a boning.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> oh I do too... unless it's The Saturdays, they'd get a boning.



We've got a live one!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 29, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Not all; only the good ones.


 SquanderedYouth Tabit post ITT


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 29, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Someone Said to me once that Daron Malakian was the best guitar player alive, i laughed so hard that i self inflicted pneumonia, true story



He's not the best, but he is pretty fucking good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> He's not the best, but he is pretty fucking good.



fucking good is a long ways away from the cream of the crop though


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> fucking good is a long ways away from the cream of the crop though



True, I would much rather listen to Meshuggah than SOAD, though I do like SOAD.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> True, I would much rather listen to Meshuggah than SOAD, though I do like SOAD.



true say 

I remember 6 years ago I didn't trust anyone who didn't like S.O.A.D. ... now I don't trust anyone who doesn't like Meshuggah


----------



## B36arin (Aug 29, 2009)

"A song can't be beautiful. A song can either be good or bad. People and paintings can be beautiful, songs can't."


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 29, 2009)

B36arin said:


> "A song can't be beautiful. A song can either be good or bad. People and paintings can be beautiful, songs can't."



Wow.


----------



## shaneroo (Aug 29, 2009)

not about my solo stuff, but about a certain other band i'm playing for right now....

"why are you wasting your talent with this band"


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 29, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> not about my solo stuff, but about a certain other band i'm playing for right now....
> 
> "why are you wasting your talent with this band"



 that didn't come from ss.org did it?

I'd hope not!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have seen something similar posted here


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 29, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> True, I would much rather listen to Meshuggah than SOAD, though I do like SOAD.


What the appeal is with Meshuggah, I will never know...

Anyway, on topic. There's the usual shit that people say that all metal is 'screaming' and you can't tell what they're saying. I always say it doesn't matter, it's how the scream sounds that makes the music, I don't really care what the lyrics are that much.

I've also been told that my band sounds like Pendulum , the Jonas Brothers are more talented than any of the bands I listen to (honestly, that's a direct quote) and that Zakk Wylde is better than Buckethead


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> What the appeal is with Meshuggah, I will never know...
> 
> Anyway, on topic. There's the usual shit that people say that all metal is 'screaming' and you can't tell what they're saying. I always say it doesn't matter, it's how the scream sounds that makes the music, I don't really care what the lyrics are that much.
> 
> I've also been told that my band sounds like Pendulum , the Jonas Brothers are more talented than any of the bands I listen to (honestly, that's a direct quote) and that Zakk Wylde is better than Buckethead



Here I thought I was the only one who really didn't love Meshuggah... I'm not saying they're bad, I just physically can't listen to them on a daily basis 

Probably the most ignorant thing would be all of these kids at my school who every fucking week decide they're going to listen to different music then proceed to act out the stereotypical perception of the people associated with whatever musical genre they're currently listing to. So one day I see them in skate shoes, baggy shirts, flat billed hats and band shirts on, talking about going to warped tour. 

The following conversation happened:

Me: "So... What type of music is it this week?"
Them: "Metal."

They were wearing Attack Attack shirts.

I was late to class because I was laughing so hysterically I couldn't see past my tears to walk. That was a good day


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 30, 2009)

Some funny post in here. But I never get in these kind of conversaitons with people. Most my friends dotn like the same kind of music I do and I understand it. If I'm picking up my girlfriend I'll change the music to one of her CD before she gets in the car. If its one of my friends I might let my music play but I'll lower the volume. Here's how these kind of conversation goes with me. 

1. 
Friend: What band is this?
Me: [band name], its not for everyone I guess.
The end.

2.
Friend: You have bad taste in music.
Me: Ok.
End.

3.
Some douchebag: You trying to be cool with that music?
Me: I'm turning 30 soon, nothing I do is "to be cool"
END


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought of another ignorant thing said to me by my cousin (he's an ignorant and arrogant person).


Him: "Why do you not listen to Korn as much anymore?"
Me: "I'd much rather prefer to listen to something that surprises me every time I listen to it with a new little nuance that I missed the time before."
Him: "Are Korn still your favorite band, though?"
Me: "No, they haven't been for a long ass time, dude. That spot has been conquered by Dream Theater."
Him: "Gay."
Me: "Sorry for me being open-minded about music and liking things you don't, I didn't know it was wrong to have an opinion and be my own person."

After that my other cousin joined in with his 13 year old douche-baggery.

I went through my five favorite bands of all time before I told them to shut up, I also threatened to not buy them lunch if they kept the douchey attitudes up. (I still did though, because I'm the bigger person.)


----------



## yingmin (Aug 30, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> SquanderedYouth Tabit post ITT


 The legend lives on.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 30, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> What the appeal is with Meshuggah, I will never know...


Meshuggah makes me feel like a jazz spaceman has taken me into the future so that I can fulfill an insect prophecy by dropping acid and playing Xbox. If somebody didn't write an article and tell me what the fuck is going on, I would have no concept of the rhythmic nuances of the music. It's not something I can seriously get into, so I have yet to buy a single record from the band and my exposure is limited to the videos on Youtube. There is a fascinating texture about the music, and some of the structural elements are downright foreign, particularly the placement of solos. I can clearly hear that it is cerebral music, but have a very difficult time following any aspect of it. In that sense, it is appealing.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 30, 2009)

This one was weird.

Around 1987(?) I was playing bon jovi-runaway in my bedroom.
I used to have a neighbour who his daughter's bedroom was side by side with mine and she had a piano and used to play classical music and I was always listening to her through the wall.
Well in that day I stopped playing to get a coke when I heard her trying to play runaway ! 
That was awesome,she was listening to me and playing together.
I was so happy and I thought in the next day I'll talk to her and maybe play something together.
Well guess what happened in the morning ?
Her mother came to talk to my mother.
Her words = Your son is a drugged vagabong who plays the devil's music(rock)!
He's making my daughter plays that garbage too so please do something about it.
They were talking at the gate of my house.My mother closed the gate on her face and never spoke to her again.
What a fucking weird person.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 30, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> What the appeal is with Meshuggah, I will never know...



it's beyond your understanding


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 30, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> Meshuggah makes me feel like a jazz spaceman has taken me into the future so that I can fulfill an insect prophecy by dropping acid and playing Xbox.



  

you got repped


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you got repped







8Fingers said:


> This one was weird.
> 
> Around 1987(?) I was playing bon jovi-runaway in my bedroom.
> I used to have a neighbour who his daughter's bedroom was side by side with mine and she had a piano and used to play classical music and I was always listening to her through the wall.
> ...



Aw, unrequited love. It's cool that the daughter was picking up the tune from you. Sucks that she had to grow up with a hag.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 30, 2009)

Honestly, I've seen more ignorant statements in this thread than ones I've ever heard in person.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 30, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Honestly, I've seen more ignorant statements in this thread than ones I've ever heard in person.


I think that's kind of the point.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 30, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> I think that's kind of the point.


Drole.

Anyway, I mean from the posters themselves.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 30, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> Meshuggah makes me feel like a jazz spaceman has taken me into the future so that I can fulfill an insect prophecy by dropping acid and playing Xbox. If somebody didn't write an article and tell me what the fuck is going on, I would have no concept of the rhythmic nuances of the music. It's not something I can seriously get into, so I have yet to buy a single record from the band and my exposure is limited to the videos on Youtube. There is a fascinating texture about the music, and some of the structural elements are downright foreign, particularly the placement of solos. I can clearly hear that it is cerebral music, but have a very difficult time following any aspect of it. In that sense, it is appealing.


Weird rhythms and structure. Still don't see it.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 30, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Weird rhythms and structure. Still don't see it.


 
Sheer heaviness (and I mean proper heaviness, none of this JFAC bullshit)? Complete individuality? A sterile, cold, unnatural sound that I've heard no other band even come close to? No?


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 30, 2009)

Just remembered a nice one: I was at kind of a jock party and didn't know too many people. An aquaintance of mine (hockey player) introduced me to the others as "the next Angus Young".

... thanks, man. Thanks.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 30, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Sheer heaviness (and I mean proper heaviness, none of this JFAC bullshit)? Complete individuality? A sterile, cold, unnatural sound that I've heard no other band even come close to? No?


 Yes, yes, yes. Their music has such a creepy ambiance to it that I've just never heard from anyone else.


----------



## reptillion (Aug 30, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Just remembered a nice one: I was at kind of a jock party and didn't know too many people. An aquaintance of mine (hockey player) introduced me to the others as "the next Angus Young".
> 
> ... thanks, man. Thanks.


----------



## DethCaek (Sep 4, 2009)

This has probably been mentioned many times before seeing as I'm quite late to the party... But my biggest annoyance really is the use of the terms "emo" and "screamo" to define anything with a dark attitude or vocals that are not sung. I absolutely adore plenty of those bands, and I'm pretty sure Orchid don't sound anything like Cannibal Corpse or Norma Jean or As I Lay Dying.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 4, 2009)

DethCaek said:


> This has probably been mentioned many times before seeing as I'm quite late to the party... But my biggest annoyance really is the use of the terms "emo" and "screamo" to define anything with a dark attitude or vocals that are not sung. I absolutely adore plenty of those bands, and I'm pretty sure Orchid don't sound anything like Cannibal Corpse or Norma Jean or As I Lay Dying.


 
Well Emo in my country is related to a buch of teens wearing make-up and singing lyrics too EMOtional and always with the same subject= my girlfriend dumped me and I'm about to kill myself or something.Sometimes we know some guys in a emo band are complaining about their lives but they're rich so we can't stand that behaviour.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Sheer heaviness (and I mean proper heaviness, none of this JFAC bullshit)? Complete individuality? A sterile, cold, unnatural sound that I've heard no other band even come close to? No?



I've got to say though, i've heard the cold sterile thing in a lot of places other than Meshuggah 

The rest i can see a bit, but i'm not as much as of a fan as some of you guys


----------



## yingmin (Sep 4, 2009)

DethCaek said:


> This has probably been mentioned many times before seeing as I'm quite late to the party... But my biggest annoyance really is the use of the terms "emo" and "screamo" to define anything with a dark attitude or vocals that are not sung. I absolutely adore plenty of those bands, and I'm pretty sure Orchid don't sound anything like Cannibal Corpse or Norma Jean or As I Lay Dying.


 What gets me is when people think that "emo" means nothing more than "emotional", and then try to argue against that false premise by pointing out that "all music is emotional" or some such rubbish.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 4, 2009)

yingmin said:


> What gets me is when people think that "emo" means nothing more than "emotional", and then try to argue against that false premise by pointing out that "all music is emotional" or some such rubbish.


 
True, true. Genre names are similar to slang speech, they adapt with the people using it. For example, Aerosmith was heavily inspired by RnB (Rhythm n Blues), but RnB later evolved into Beyoncé and you sure can't compare her music to Aerosmith. But Beyoncé and the likes is what RnB stands for today so you have to roll with it, in the same way that Emo has become something different from Fugazi and that movement.


----------



## ilyti (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Just remembered a nice one: I was at kind of a jock party and didn't know too many people. An aquaintance of mine (hockey player) introduced me to the others as "the next Angus Young".
> 
> ... thanks, man. Thanks.


 Yikes, that's bad.

I got two reaction when a friend first heard me play. One was "Dude, are you sure you're not.. like.. Eric Clapton's son?". I told him if that was the case I'd probably have killed myself. Then I did a little bit of shred to try to redeem myself and he said, with much excitement, "You could be in Metallica!"

I've got to admit you have me beat, though.


----------



## helly (Sep 4, 2009)

Heh, I tend to get pidgeonholed in my local scene as a metalhead.

In Chicago and the surrounding suburbs, to be metal is pretty bad because our local metal scene is fucking miserable. There are no good straight metal bands, but plenty of absolutely phenomenal hardcore, deathcore and pop punk bands. I'm a hardcore kid by nature, it just sits better with me. I love the lifestyle, I love to dance at hardcore shows, I hate pushmoshing and circle pits, I wear bro shorts (basketball shorts) or skinny jeans, I avoid camo clothing like the plague (though I do love my camo guitar), graphic tees and ridiculous hi-tops.

And yet because I have long hair and a beard, I get called Zakk Wylde all the time. Hell, the dudes from Oceano just call me "metal" instead of Ricky when they see me around at shows and shit.

It's all in good fun, but it's ridiculous the genre connotations image carries, even the smaller aspects of you image, at that.

NINJA EDIT:

After rereading that, it's not particularly ignorant, so I've got to mention some kid telling me about his views on hardcore. Apparently it's all about "loyalty, honor and respect, and living by your own principles and respecting your family and friends." so, uh... everybody's hardcore, by that definition, then, as long as they're not a piece of shit?

My buddy then tries to tell him his own opinion on it and gets "Well, you're wrong if its different than mine." before he even gets to say anything.



caughtinamosh said:


> Sheer heaviness (and I mean proper heaviness, none of this JFAC bullshit)? Complete individuality? A sterile, cold, unnatural sound that I've heard no other band even come close to? No?



I'd agree Meshuggah is heavy, but JFAC just isn't. They aren't trying to be.

There's a very fine line between brutal and heavy that a lot of people don't quite grasp.

Brutal comes from the full arrangement and would often involve a faster part, for instance the trem riffing and blasts leading up to the girlscream in Entombment of a Machine by JFAC is fucking brutal.

The breakdown at the end of Despised Icon's In the Arms of Perdition would be considered heavy. Heavy as fuck, even.

Rhythm patterns tend to be heavy. Meshuggah has plenty, and has plenty that are ridiculously heavy. Lots of hardcore has the tendency to be heavy, but rarely would be brutal. Lots of metal, however, would be brutal, but without some extremely groovy riffs or breakdowns, wouldn't be all that heavy.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 4, 2009)

ilyti said:


> Yikes, that's bad.
> 
> I got two reaction when a friend first heard me play. One was "Dude, are you sure you're not.. like.. Eric Clapton's son?". I told him if that was the case I'd probably have killed myself. Then I did a little bit of shred to try to redeem myself and he said, with much excitement, "You could be in Metallica!"
> 
> I've got to admit you have me beat, though.


 
I have nothing against Mr. Slowhand, but if you were his son, you would indeed be dead and Tears in Heaven would be about you. So it's not something to aspire to, for sure.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I have nothing against Mr. Slowhand, but if you were his son, you would indeed be dead and Tears in Heaven would be about you. So it's not something to aspire to, for sure.


 
I hate that song.It sounds TOO DAMN MELLOW to my ears,I mean even more mellow than......honey 

I only like 3 Clapton songs =

Change the world
Forever man
Bad love


----------



## ilyti (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I have nothing against Mr. Slowhand, but if you were his son, you would indeed be dead and Tears in Heaven would be about you. So it's not something to aspire to, for sure.


 That didn't even come to my mind. Maybe the "I'd have killed myself" comment was a little out of line considering he does have a dead son. I apologize.

It's still a terrible song though. I do like Layla but apart from that one riff I find Clapton's playing about as interesting as a stale hotdog bun. (and you may post that statement in this thread) I really have tried to like his music.


----------



## XEN (Sep 4, 2009)

I grew up a missionary's kid so I was always surrounded with closed-minded people. I had started listening to heavy rock and "metal" as early as 1982, to may parents' great dismay. In the late '80s when Christian bands such as Stryper came on to the scene I began to listen to them to try and make my musical tastes more palatable to them. They were a bit more open minded than their peers, one of which, a pastor from the Netherlands, told me that the lyrics were irrelevant; that it was still the devil's music because the *beat* was satanic.





ellengtrgrl said:


> "you REALLY have to play a solidbody, and, it MUST have humbuckers in order to sound right for metal music styles."


I used to think that way until I saw the guitarist of a really heavy local band play some of the most bone crushing metal I had heard at the time with a big fat orange semi-hollow body Gretsch.



Excalibur said:


> Honestly, I've seen more ignorant statements in this thread than ones I've ever heard in person.


That's really no surprise. If you're as sociable offline as you are here I'm sure you don't hear much at all in person.


----------



## toolsound (Sep 4, 2009)

The other day, one of my good friends said that I have no taste in music because I like "everything" (i.e. I listen to a variety of music whereas he generally only listens to about 4 - 5 bands). I'm not exaggerating much there. I can actually list off the bands he likes: Rammstein, The Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Bloodhound Gang, Breaking Benjamin, and a mix of one-hit-wonder songs from the 80's/90's. That's about it. 

I try to show him new music all the time and he hates everything I throw at him.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 4, 2009)

urklvt said:


> t the lyrics were irrelevant; that it was still the devil's music because the *beat* was satanic.



That's not ignorant. 

That's METAL!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

the most ignorant thing?
"Listening to music is wasting precious time of your life"
...


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 4, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> the most ignorant thing?
> "Listening to music is wasting precious time of your life"
> ...


 
Haha that's a good one  Reminds me of good ole' Herman Göring: "Whenever I hear the word culture, I reach for my Browning"


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> the most ignorant thing?
> "Listening to music is wasting precious time of your life"
> ...



Someone actually said that?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Someone actually said that?


Yep, made me quite angry 
I can't live without music but that guy (who doesn't listen to music at all!) didn't understand that...
He generally refers to my music as "noise" too


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

I read on some dude's blog a few years ago how music was escapism and thus is evil as it takes us away from reality (this guy was a Christian).


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I read on some dude's blog a few years ago how music was escapism and thus is evil as it takes us away from reality (*this guy was a Christian*).


 
REALLY ???
They all are 
Satan,evil,demons whatever were created by God so christians should respect God's pets


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah he went on about how it takes our heads away from the pain and troubles that lie in reality and how we should never leave that mental realm.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 4, 2009)

DethCaek said:


> But my biggest annoyance really is the use of the terms "emo" and "screamo" to define anything with a dark attitude or vocals that are not sung. I absolutely adore plenty of those bands, and I'm pretty sure Orchid don't sound anything like Cannibal Corpse or Norma Jean or As I Lay Dying.


Thank you!  I listen to a lot of Orchid, Amanda Woodward, Envy, Funeral Diner, etc.. But I can never tell anyone I listen to screamo because they automatically assume it means Hawthorne Heights and Attack Attack.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah he went on about how it takes our heads away from the pain and troubles that lie in reality and how we should never leave that mental realm.


 
Well just like in any country,any religion,any race and any neighbourhood you have good and bad seeds.Saddly since the beginning bad seeds are controling the world and when people ask me why bad seeds were always in the control I say =

Because bad seeds have nothing to lose,good seeds have families,jobs and friends so they just can't buy a gun and shoot a bad seed.
What a trip


----------



## El Caco (Sep 4, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I read on some dude's blog a few years ago how music was escapism and thus is evil as it takes us away from reality (this guy was a Christian).



This shows more ignorance about Christianity and the Bible then about music.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

s7eve said:


> This shows more ignorance about Christianity and the Bible then about music.



eh?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 4, 2009)

s7eve said:


> This shows more ignorance about Christianity and the Bible then about music.



all too true. the guy was probably a hyper-fundie... good lord i can't stand fundies


----------



## El Caco (Sep 4, 2009)

A fundamentalist wouldn't say something like that, that sounds like a guy who claims to believe in Christianity but is making his religion up as he goes.



Scar Symmetry said:


> eh?



The old Testament contains example of worship using music, the new testament contains example of worship using song but instrumental music is not mentioned, either way vocal music is still music. An extreme fundamentalist may believe that since instrumental music is not instructed in worship then you have no right to introduce it in worship but you must worship with singing since it is instructed. An extreme fundamentalist wouldn't claim music is evil since God has accepted music as worship in the old testament and he has no biblical authority to make the claim that music is evil.

A modern Pentecostal however, well nothing they say would surprise me since everyone I meet seems to have slightly different beliefs and since they rely more on what the "holy spirit" tells them, anyone could believe anything 

This sounds more like a comment a Gnostic might make but even then it doesn't make sense, I would expect it to be said in reverse, something to the effect of music is a part of this false reality that blinds us from the truth and if we want to escape this false reality and see the light that part of the process is ignoring earthly desire. As far as I know Gnostics also sing songs of praise. 

This just sounds like a statement of someone who is generally ignorant but then some think that the ignorant are the ones who hear the call and that intelligent people are much harder to save.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 4, 2009)

amen


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 4, 2009)

s7eve said:


> A fundamentalist wouldn't say something like that, that sounds like a guy who claims to believe in Christianity but is making his religion up as he goes.



...... this guy's ideology just sounds really familiar.... i can't put my finger on it though


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I read on some dude's blog a few years ago how music was escapism and thus is evil as it takes us away from reality (this guy was a Christian).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 5, 2009)

I know right?

I could claim that Christianity is evil but I won't go into that, this thread is about music


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know right?
> 
> I could claim that Christianity is evil but I won't go into that, this thread is about music


 
evil ???!!!
No cause even Satan is afraid of christrians


----------



## DeanLamb (Sep 5, 2009)

"What kind of music do you listen to?"

"Oh, death metal usually, mainly metal..."

"Oh you must be a really angry person."

I am now!!!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 5, 2009)

Girl: "I listen to like, death metal and stuff."

Me: "Oh yeah, like what bands?"

Girl: "Oh, I dunno, Slipknot and that kinda stuff."

Me: *gone*


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 5, 2009)

urklvt said:


> _Quote:_
> _Originally Posted by ellengtrgrl _
> _"you REALLY have to play a solidbody, and, it MUST have humbuckers in order to sound right for metal music styles."_
> 
> I used to think that way until I saw the guitarist of a really heavy local band play some of the most bone crushing metal I had heard at the time with a big fat orange semi-hollow body Gretsch.


 
Thanks for the comment!!  You see, I'm one of those people, who plays the brutalz with a Gretsch - a Country Club, through a Mesa Rocket 44, and a 2x12 cab!! If I could find a Gretsch 7-string George Van Epps (or even a Schecter Jazz 7 in a pinch), and could afford it, I'd buy it in a New York Minute!! As long as you can control the feedback, hollow and semi-hollowbody guitars can sound just as brutal as solidbodies. They also have this throatiness soundwise at high gain, that is often difficult to get from a solidbody. For the past 25 years or so, the majority of my guitars have been hollow and semi-hollow. I've been playing Gretsches now for about 7 years. I like the way they play, and I like the way they sound. They always get blown off as being rockabilly guitars, but there is a small and dedicated group of Gretsch players, who love to crank and blast Gretsches. What's cool about them, is they sound like Gretsches - not Gibbys, Fenders, or Ibbys. 

As I alluded to in my previous post in this thread, not every player wants to play the same gear, or look, or sound like everybody else. As a Gen Xer, I prefer to have my own sound. Too many players seem to think they have to have "proper" gear, in order to do metal sounds. Not true. I used to know a guy, who got an absolutly brutal tone out of a setup that most players would blow off. His axes were strat copies with Hot Rails in them. When he played, it sounded like WW3 was happening!! What did he use for an amp setup? A couple of Musicman 65 heads (Eric Clapton used Musicmans in the 70s, for anything but heavy music!!), and a Boss DS-1 distortion pedal!! Because he knew how to set up his sound decently, he got an absolutly brutal tone out of gear that most players would consider el lame-o, and only good for Clapton-style 70s mellow rock, and pop sounds!




toolsound said:


> The other day, one of my good friends said that I have no taste in music because I like "everything" (i.e. I listen to a variety of music whereas he generally only listens to about 4 - 5 bands). I'm not exaggerating much there. I can actually list off the bands he likes: Rammstein, The Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Bloodhound Gang, Breaking Benjamin, and a mix of one-hit-wonder songs from the 80's/90's. That's about it.
> 
> I try to show him new music all the time and he hates everything I throw at him.


 
It's too bad he's like that! I myself am pretty much the opposite. I'm always looking for new bands and new music. I get tired of hearing the same old, same old.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 5, 2009)

Earlier today, a customer pointed at an Ibanez semihollow with a Bigsby-style vibrato and said "why would you put a tailpiiece on a hollowbody? I'm a jazz player; we don't use tailpieces. I can't imagine some rock and roller playing one of those". 

Apparently he's just not aware of the 50s and 60s.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 5, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Earlier today, a customer pointed at an Ibanez semihollow with a Bigsby-style vibrato and said "why would you put a tailpiiece on a hollowbody? I'm a jazz player; we don't use tailpieces. I can't imagine some rock and roller playing one of those".
> 
> Apparently he's just not aware of the 50s and 60s.


 

 Some people!! Sheesh! Bigsbys are actually pretty popular nowadays for doing the wiggle stick thing (although I don't have one on my Gretsch - mainly because, in my 30 years of playing, I've seldom used vibratos, even when my guitars have had them). As it is, once again, it's somebody else stating what the "proper guitar" is for a genre of music.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 5, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Earlier today, a customer pointed at an Ibanez semihollow with a Bigsby-style vibrato and said "why would you put a tailpiiece on a hollowbody? I'm a jazz player; we don't use tailpieces. I can't imagine some rock and roller playing one of those".
> 
> Apparently he's just not aware of the 50s and 60s.




did he have an extra chromosome? because hes clearly retarded.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 5, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> did he have an extra chromosome? because hes clearly retarded.



No, retarded would be my coworker who, while tuning a 3/4-scale acoustic for a customer, cautioned him that smaller guitars onften can't handle the pressure of being tuned up, and therefore the bridge might pop off.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 5, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> True, true. Genre names are similar to slang speech, they adapt with the people using it. For example, Aerosmith was heavily inspired by RnB (Rhythm n Blues), but RnB later evolved into Beyoncé and you sure can't compare her music to Aerosmith. But Beyoncé and the likes is what RnB stands for today so you have to roll with it, in the same way that Emo has become something different from Fugazi and that movement.



fugazi isnt emo.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 6, 2009)

yingmin said:


> No, retarded would be my coworker who, while tuning a 3/4-scale acoustic for a customer, cautioned him that smaller guitars onften can't handle the pressure of being tuned up, and therefore the bridge might pop off.



Actually this is more of a cheap guitar thing but this has happened with some kids guitars and caused some children pretty nasty injuries.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 6, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Actually this is more of a cheap guitar thing but this has happened with some kids guitars and caused some children pretty nasty injuries.



Believe it or not I've seen a bridge pop off an acoustic guitar while I was taking the guitar class at my school. The girl didn't get hurt or anything, but she seriously almost pissed herself, hell, I was about ten feet away and _I_ almost pissed myself, so I can't really blame her 

Heard this from my bass-playing friend (who believes that guitar is an insignificant instrument and isn't worth the time of day... Seriously...) 

Bass guy: "Could you open this pop for me?"

Me: "Psh, no! I don't have any nails!" (I had just cut my fingernails the night before)

Bass guy: "You're a guitarist, you don't have to worry about your nails."

Me:  *shows hand*

Bass guy: "...shit man... That's gotta hurt when you cut them..."

Me: "NO FUCKING SHIT BUT I PLAY GUITAR SO I'LL OPEN IT FATASS" 

I still love the guy though


----------



## El Caco (Sep 6, 2009)

I have my nails cut short on my left hand but I have decent nails on my right.


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2009)

I WISH I could cut the nails on my left, but if I do I'll look silly trying to open the super thin plastic bags at my register


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 6, 2009)

Douche *playing Guitar Hero: *Fuck! Tool should be called the band of tools their songs fucking suck!
Me playing Guitar: Tool does not suck, they're cool!
Douche *playing Guitar Hero: *No they're fucking not I hate em'! They're fucking gay!
Me playing Guitar: You're fucking gay....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2009)

Time in my life: Fourth form

Time of day: Roughly 2 pm

*standing in line*

Class mate reads my back pack:

Class Mate: Slipknot? Oh you like all that goth shit aye?
Me: I don't think people of gothic times were really known for their music, man.
Class Mate: What? Are you gothic or some shit?
Me: No, If I were, I'd be about 1500 years old.
Class Mate: You're weird, bro.

Period of my life: 5th form

Time of day: 3:20 pm

*Sitting on the shitty old school bus going home whilst listening to my trust Ipod Nano*

Doucher sitting next to me (not by choice): What is that shit you're listening to?
Me, sitting there minding my own business: It's Incantation.
Doucher sitting next to me (not by choice): Sounds gay, sounds like noise.
Me, sitting there minding my own business: Right on.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 6, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Doucher sitting next to me (not by choice): Sounds gay, *sounds like noise.*
> Me, sitting there minding my own business:* Right on.*



 Nice


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol mods should stick this thread.Very cool.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 6, 2009)

When you become a mod you can stick it, now go search urban jungle and see what a real sticky worthy thread looks like.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 6, 2009)

I did and saw hundreds threads including this one.
I'm lost.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Kid in a band who loves thrash metal.
> 
> Me: Have you listened to much death metal?
> Kid: Death metal is shit, it's too slow.
> ...



Kid probably thinks Machinehead are thrash


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 6, 2009)

urklvt said:


> I grew up a missionary's kid so I was always surrounded with closed-minded people. I had started listening to heavy rock and "metal" as early as 1982, to may parents' great dismay. In the late '80s when Christian bands such as Stryper came on to the scene I began to listen to them to try and make my musical tastes more palatable to them. They were a bit more open minded than their peers, one of which, a pastor from the Netherlands, told me that the lyrics were irrelevant; that it was still the devil's music because the *beat* was satanic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well luckily, not everybody offline is as arrogant and condescending as yourself


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 6, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Kid probably thinks Machinehead are thrash



I thought (and think) that some Machine Head qualifies as thrash, "Aesthetics of Hate" as an example.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I thought (and think) that some Machine Head qualifies as thrash, "Aesthetics of Hate" as an example.



I haven't heard every Machinehead song ever but I just see it like it is with Lamb Of God.

I'll youtube some vids just so I don't seem like a major cuntis.

It's just like someone mentioned about whitesnake or whoever...Nocturnus, Incubus, [Early]Morbid Angel, Death, Possessed I consider to be Death Metal but in 5 years any 16 year old who checks them out with label them as 'Thrash'/'Thrash Metal'

I concurr with whoever mentioned peopled generalising all heavy music as 'Emo' though. People at my old school knew I'd know what was what so when they'd do that, I would correct them and they'd say something stupid like "whatever, it's still shit"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2009)

This isn't exatly ingnorant, but when I uploaded Threat Signals 'Under Reprisal' onto my computer yesterday, iTunes decided to classify it as 'electronica/trance'.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> This isn't exatly ingnorant, but when I uploaded Threat Signals 'Under Reprisal' onto my computer yesterday, iTunes decided to classify it as 'electronica/trance'.



You should see some of the classifications Sonicstage (worst media player ever, and will be deleted as soon as I get a better MP3 player) comes up with.


----------



## Groff (Sep 6, 2009)

Person: "What the fuck is this?"
Me: "Nevermore"
Person: "And what is it supposed to be"
Me: "Uhhh... It's metal obviously"
Person: "This isn't metal! The guys just like 'OOOOOOO!!"
Me: "You don't need to scream for it to be metal"
Person: "It's not metal! Just like people think Judas Priest are metal, when they're not! It's singing, so it's just hard rock!"
Me: "I'm taking you home "


My personal favorite. We played a show put together by some friends of ours. He assembled a LOT of 'scene' type bands in the mix, which pulled out a pretty big crowd... Of scene kids... So when my band goes up, the first actual metal band, and the scene kids are confused and go sit down, while the 10 or so metal heads stand up front and enjoy the music. We finish our set and someone approaches me.

Scene kid: "Dude, what was that?"
Me: "What was what?"
Scene kid: "Your band, you guys suck!"
Me: "Thanks! Always glad to piss scene kids off!"
Scene kid: "Yeah well... I couldn't 2-step to it, it was just music! No breakdowns either..."
Me: "Yeah sorry, my sister wouldn't let me borrow her clothes today, so I decided to bring my death metal band. Maybe next time."
*scene kid is confused, and walks away*


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> This isn't exatly ingnorant, but when I uploaded Threat Signals 'Under Reprisal' onto my computer yesterday, iTunes decided to classify it as 'electronica/trance'.



Windows Media Player thinks Emperor is "World Music"


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 6, 2009)

Groff said:


> My personal favorite. We played a show put together by some friends of ours. He assembled a LOT of 'scene' type bands in the mix, which pulled out a pretty big crowd... Of scene kids... So when my band goes up, the first actual metal band, and the scene kids are confused and go sit down, while the 10 or so metal heads stand up front and enjoy the music. We finish our set and someone approaches me.
> 
> Scene kid: "Dude, what was that?"
> Me: "What was what?"
> ...



About right after second sentence of the scene kid there would have been major punching going on, some mind blowing shit, blood everywere and stuff (brains) flying all around the place.


My story happens with my mom (yes still happens), she labels my fav. band (behemoth) screamo, what I dont believe it is since Nergal dont screams like a whinning bitch, so I make her listen to brokencyde and tell her the faggot with the emo pants singing treble is screaming and then make her listen to Conquer All and tell her its growling (insisting on the growling part) and she still dont understand, fucking bitch


----------



## TonalArchitect (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I think many would agree that the King of All Ignorant things is "that's not music." I don't listen to Rap, but what makes it not music. Hell, everyone bitches about Hip Hop not being music or ragging on such artists just taking other people's music, but there is a direct analogue in Classical ("art") Music: Quotation Music. Ellen Taafe Zwilich (had to look how to spell that!) got a freakin' Pulitzer Prize for doing it-- if I remember correctly. 

Anyway, something which makes me sad was a friend who, upon hearing a bit of Opeth's "The Drapery Falls" said it was just "random, angry guitar notes." Then upon hearing "Windowpane," she remarked that it was "just like what you hear on the radio."



Unfortunately, that branch of friends (of which my girlfriend is a part) are a bit snobby-- listening to music from the Romantic Era and off-the-wall-ish current music, like Animal Collective and Sigur Ros. Those artists are fine, but to only listen to them and be closed minded and a bit of a snob about other things is really, well, sad.

And they're musicians, too-- though, honestly, that probably makes close-mindedness worse, not better.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 6, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> fugazi isnt emo.


 
Some call them forefathers of emo (not actually emo though) and some call them originators/inventors of emo, usually mentioned along with Rites of Spring. Whether or not they should or shouldn't be dubbed as emo is up to anyone, as the genre didn't exist at that point. Either way they sure inspired many of the "old-school" emo bands, who sound little to nothing like what is considered emo today, which is what my argument was about, that genre names can take on new meanings over time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2009)

Groff said:


> Scene kid: "Dude, what was that?"
> Me: "What was what?"
> Scene kid: "Your band, you guys suck!"
> Me: "Thanks! Always glad to piss scene kids off!"
> ...



Please tell me you made that up.


----------



## Groff (Sep 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Please tell me you made that up.



I wish I did.

People are stupid, which makes them fun to deal with. My jokes went right over his head. It was so funny.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Sep 6, 2009)

Was having a conversation with my band members and we get on the subject of Meshuggah. 

My drummer, for whatever reason, hates Meshuggah. However, he loves Veil of Maya, After the Burial, Born of Osiris, The Faceless, and enjoys some Periphery. The kicker is, he refuses to admit those bands have any influence from Meshuggah, under the stance that "you can't prove influence."

honestly one of the most frustrating things i've ever argued about.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> Was having a conversation with my band members and we get on the subject of Meshuggah.
> 
> My drummer, for whatever reason, hates Meshuggah. However, he loves Veil of Maya, After the Burial, Born of Osiris, The Faceless, and enjoys some Periphery. The kicker is, he refuses to admit those bands have any influence from Meshuggah, under the stance that "you can't prove influence."
> 
> honestly one of the most frustrating things i've ever argued about.



oh dear, your drummer is living in a world of lies and needs to get over himself.

I'm guessing your drummer is under the age of 18? that doesn't sound like something someone older (and more mature) would say at all...


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 6, 2009)

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> Was having a conversation with my band members and we get on the subject of Meshuggah.
> 
> My drummer, for whatever reason, hates Meshuggah. However, he loves Veil of Maya, After the Burial, Born of Osiris, The Faceless, and enjoys some Periphery. The kicker is, he refuses to admit those bands have any influence from Meshuggah, under the stance that "you can't prove influence."
> 
> honestly one of the most frustrating things i've ever argued about.


 
Haha nice. Because them saying what their influences are obviously doesn't count.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 6, 2009)

Exactly, you can prove influence when the band admits publicly they were influenced by them


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 7, 2009)

You know, round the time I was thirteen or older I began listening to heavier stuff. I remember when I bought my first TOOL album as a young kid and loved it. I thought I was a metalhead, then started in on Korn, Limp Bizkit, Deftones, Burn the Priest before they were LOG, etc. Years later, progressed to other bands I.E., In Flames, Lamb of God, At The Gates, The Haunted, etc. Since then, I realized the differences between metal..and psuedo metal... and in those times of "ignorance" and a lost eye for decent music, it comes down to a simple, simple reality...now.....some of that shit just really, really sucked. But...I have always stayed open to all kinds of music....but....it might also be the fact that where I was from no one was listening to some of the stuff I listen to now....and of course some of those guilty pleasures...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 7, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> Anyway, something which makes me sad was a friend who, upon hearing a bit of Opeth's "The Drapery Falls" said it was just "random, angry guitar notes." Then upon hearing "Windowpane," she remarked that it was "just like what you hear on the radio."


For the longest time, I confused Opeth with Otep, and thus refused to listen to any Opeth at all. Then, I heard "The Drapery Falls".  Very artful music, that song in particular.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 7, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> For the longest time, I confused Opeth with Otep, and thus refused to listen to any Opeth at all. Then, I heard "The Drapery Falls".  Very artful music, that song in particular.



Yeah, Labelling every Male on earth as a 'Rapist' probably counts as one of the most ignorant things I've heard come from the mouth of a female musician.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 7, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah, Labelling every Male on earth as a 'Rapist' probably counts as one of the most ignorant things I've heard come from the mouth of a female musician.



I just thought their music sucked. 

That is pretty ignorant, though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 7, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> I just thought their music sucked.
> 
> That is pretty ignorant, though.



Yeah, even if the lyrics were about sexual deviance It'd still be shit music


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 7, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah, even if the lyrics were about sexual deviance It'd still be shit music



I didn't think I'd ever have to resort to saying this, but I'd rather listen to The Great Kat.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 7, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> I didn't think I'd ever have to resort to saying this, but I'd rather listen to The Great Kat.


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 7, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Some call them forefathers of emo (not actually emo though) and some call them originators/inventors of emo, usually mentioned along with Rites of Spring. Whether or not they should or shouldn't be dubbed as emo is up to anyone, as the genre didn't exist at that point. Either way they sure inspired many of the "old-school" emo bands, who sound little to nothing like what is considered emo today, which is what my argument was about, that genre names can take on new meanings over time.


 i can agree with that. thats pretty much all i meant anyway.

i hate when i have Red Medicine or 13 songs playing in my car and some asks me why i listen to emo.

since when did an emo band write songs about people being evicted by greedy land owners?

sigh.

sorry i seem defensive. Fugazi is one of the bands Ill defend to my last breath.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 7, 2009)

the irony of Otep is that most of their fans are probably male.


----------



## Harry (Sep 7, 2009)

Re Fugazi: Definitely post hardcore to my ears.
To me the (old school) emo was stuff like Sunny Day Real Estate, Jimmy Eat World etc


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe i'm wrong, but i hear "emo" and the first band that comes to mind is Dashboard Confessional...


----------



## Harry (Sep 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Maybe i'm wrong, but i hear "emo" and the first band that comes to mind is Dashboard Confessional...



They're part of a newer wave of emo and much more acoustic guitar based.
Emo is a fairly diverse genre to be fair, there is some heavier, more hardcore punk based stuff to the lighter even more melodic stuff.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2009)

^ Yeah i kinda figured i must have missed heaps of the genre  The missus' was always a big fan of the acoustic style Emo stuff, so that's all i really know.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone told me that Dream Theater sucks and said August Burns Red is better.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 7, 2009)

Metalcore/deathcore isn't metal. Every single time I read or hear that I want someone to jump off a cliff.


----------



## Harry (Sep 7, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Metalcore/deathcore isn't metal. Every single time I read or hear that I want someone to jump off a cliff.



You've just created quite the shit storm with that statement right there.
I wont say anything, but expects others too


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2009)

^ I agree with him  Same with nu-metal... you may not like it, but, push comes to shove, it _is_ another branch of metal.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ I agree with him  Same with nu-metal... you may not like it, but, push comes to shove, it _is_ another branch of metal.


 
Nu metal to me always sounded like a pop band with heavier guitars,well at least with bands I heard like linking park and stuff.
I can't hear metal in their arrangements.
When somebody says metal I think about Iron,Dio.
Even being another branch of metal it sounds to me popish.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 7, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Metalcore/deathcore isn't metal. Every single time I read or hear that I want someone to jump off a cliff.





Batton down the hatches!


----------



## lewbob (Sep 7, 2009)

been told blast beats are useless haha !! 

also ive been told by a friend that he hates bands where they have a seperate vocalist rather than the vocalist playing guitar as well as guitar playing


----------



## scorch15 (Sep 7, 2009)

Me: playing a darkest grace song on my guitar
Retard next to me: hey play some darkest grace for me
Me: I am dumbass
Retard next to me: oh

Highlight of my year right there


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 7, 2009)

Harry said:


> You've just created quite the shit storm with that statement right there.
> I wont say anything, but expects others too





Demoniac said:


> ^ I agree with him  Same with nu-metal... you may not like it, but, push comes to shove, it _is_ another branch of metal.



I think what Brian meant is that he wants someone to jump off a cliff when he hears that, it's not his opinion


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 7, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> i can agree with that. thats pretty much all i meant anyway.
> 
> i hate when i have Red Medicine or 13 songs playing in my car and some asks me why i listen to emo.
> 
> ...


 
No worries, I know that feeling  I'm a long-time fan of them aswell, and it took years before I could make any connection between them and today's emo movement. But if you think of emo in the original sense, as sort of a "hardcore dropout pursuing more expressive music", they fit right in, I'd say


----------



## yingmin (Sep 19, 2009)

Bringing this shit back because of what happened today.

Customer comes in, 50-60 year old black man with kind of a belligerent tone of voice. He's looking for a guitar; he claims to have an "antique" SG, but says that he doesn't like playing it too often because it's valuable. So he looks for another guitar, and he gravitates toward one of the lower-end Epiphone Les Pauls with a bolt-on neck, seemingly not aware that it's a Les Paul. He sits down with it, tries to plug a cable in to the strap button, and gets confused by the fact that the cable doesn't fit. Noticing the actual input jack lower on the guitar, he says "huh. That's different". He plugs in, turns the amp on, and lo and behold, he's a pretty bad guitarist. But he decides that he wants that guitar, so he goes out to grab the case from his car, and is perplexed that the Les Paul doesn't fit into a case that is clearly molded for an SG. This confuses him, because they're both made by the same company. He ended up going home with a cheap SG, and I couldn't wait for him to get out the door, because his attitude and his refusal to acknowledge that he didn't know a God damn thing about guitars made him positively unbearable. He also at one point tried to argue with me that the neck on the Epiphone was shorter than on the Gibsons.

On a lighter note, the retarded coworker whom I've mentioned before apparently told a customer that Cleartone strings are "one molecule thick".


----------



## yingmin (Sep 19, 2009)

whoops, accidental double-post.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think what Brian meant is that he wants someone to jump off a cliff when he hears that, it's not his opinion



Nope. It's my opinion. 

heavy distorted guitars, blast beats and other fast drummming, screaming metal vocalist usually equals metal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Nope. It's my opinion.
> 
> heavy distorted guitars, blast beats and other fast drummming, screaming metal vocalist usually equals metal.



so metalcore/deathcore isn't metal?

I'm afraid it is, like it or not! 

same goes for nu-metal.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Sep 19, 2009)

In French class we were listening to rap (en francais of course) and I heard this creepy girl say "Well Rap is bad but metal is worse. Metal may be an artform but it's not music. And it's all screaming." If she wasn't surrounded by less creepy girls I probably would've flipped out and given her a lecture about why the pop music she likes is totally computerized shit.

Anyway, that's not the most ignorant thing I've ever heard. In 8th grade math there were these two girls, one of which like country and the other liked broadway. I've never held anything against showtunes, but these girls had obsessions, and they were always talking about how almost every genre of music they don't know shit about sucked. The worst thing was they always tried to sound smart about it. Like, "Classical music was good for its time, but we've evolved way past that now. I mean, listen to some Taylor Swift, that's real music. Classical music was alright but I think our modern artists are way better." It pissed me off.

My cousin Jackie loves to point out that Attack Attack plays the six string Damien detuned halfway to hell, and she thinks detuning to Drop Bb on a six string is somehow better than down a half step on a 7, even when Attack Attack sucks and everyone looks like they have to take a shit during the breakdowns. 

Oh yeah, my mom once said that Toby Keith does NOT sell the country image or look at all, just music. She also said "Not a lot of country fans like him because they don't like what he's doing and what he stands for." I'm just like wow, that's a load of bullshit.

The town I live in is pretty musically ignorant. And I think this thread might have gotten a little off-topic but I didn't really read through all 53 pages.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Taylor Swift is better than Classical?


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 19, 2009)

most of my best mates love Death Metal and general Extreme Metal.. but there's one who doesn't and thinks that The Who & The Beatles are the most technically advanced bands in the world, don't get me wrong I love The Who & I appreciate what The Beatles did for modern music, but technically advanced... they are not! anyway.. apparently to him, Metal takes no talent as playing 250bpm double bass, sweep picking and a combination of low death growls & high pitched shrieking takes no talent.. and my response it, you fucking play it then you fat shit! his ignorance pisses me & all my metal head mates off..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

fast double bass and sweeping picking doesn't require talent though, just hard work, it's the music that determines whether you are talented or not.


----------



## Blackhearted (Sep 19, 2009)

One of the more ignorant things I've heard was when I was when I was asked by a girl what music I listened to. I answered metal. She said "Screamo, you mean?" I said no, metal. I proceeded to play DevilDriver's Not All Who Wander Are Lost. She said "That IS Screamo!" I facepalmed. I'm trying to educate her, but it's going to be a slow process.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

ignorance is bliss.





but then again, knowledge is power.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Someone told me that Dream Theater sucks and said August Burns Red is better.


I actually agree with this statement.


----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2009)

..but that's because you like metalcore more than progressive metal, obviously. 

I think one of the more ignorant things somebody has said about the music I like is that In Flames consists of devil worshipping and indecipherable screaming. The devil worshipping bit is bizzarrely ignoranant, and Anders has one of the more decipherable extreme vocal styles.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 19, 2009)

*insert band* is better than *insert band*


Any statement like that is moronic (unless you're talking skill/musical integrity), as music is subjective.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't care if it's subjective, I know for a fact that my taste is better than anyone else's


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> *insert band* is better than *insert band*
> 
> 
> Any statement like that is moronic (unless you're talking skill/musical integrity), as music is subjective.


 

Its subjective, but its not THAT big of a deal to say one band is better than another... like, I might be heard saying "Killswitch Engage plays the same sort of stuff as As I Lay Dying, but Killswitch is better", but who cares?(really, I wouldn't have that conversation, for the record) I feel that way, and I realize that somebody else would think otherwise, but political correctness isn't ultra-important when discussing music.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Its subjective, but its not THAT big of a deal to say one band is better than another... like, I might be heard saying "Killswitch Engage plays the same sort of stuff as As I Lay Dying, but Killswitch is better", but who cares?(really, I wouldn't have that conversation, for the record) I feel that way, and I realize that somebody else would think otherwise, but political correctness isn't ultra-important when discussing music.





most people realise that everyone has their favourites and those favourites aren't shared by everyone.

when it comes to music, everyone thinks they're an expert, so saying "this is bad, this is good" really isn't a massive deal, only really sensitive people will be offended by it.


----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah I know music is subjective.
But to say, for example, Brokencyde are better musicians than someone like Verdi is just crazy imo.


----------



## ALLEGAEON (Sep 19, 2009)

That my band sucks because we dont all have long hair

thats one of a list of about a thousand stupid things people say


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 19, 2009)

ALLEGAEON said:


> That my band sucks because we dont all have long hair
> 
> thats one of a list of about a thousand stupid things people say


 
Been there too man.
When hair metal was the rule,I never had long hair cause I do a lot of sports so long hair doesn't matches sports + hot country.
When I invited somebody to see my bands there was always somebody who asked = Are you a guitarist? Do you play in a band?
But where's your hair?
bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ALLEGAEON (Sep 19, 2009)

Ya my band is called Allegaeon. We actually just signed a pretty big record deal and hopefully will be getting some cool endorsements soon too.

Feel free to check us out. ALLEGAEON on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Im sure the lack of long hair will keep being an issue but whatever

Plus i look like im straight out of the backstreet boys as well so im not helping the issue at all


----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2009)

ALLEGAEON said:


> That my band sucks because we dont all have long hair
> 
> thats one of a list of about a thousand stupid things people say


The guys never seen the machine that is Jens Kidman rock out obviously


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

long hair =/= metal.

insisting that long hair =/= metal means you are a close-minded fuck.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2009)

I used to have long hair, and I was pretty metal back then. Now, I usually have a shaved head, and I'm just as if not more metal. I also dress nicely (button up shirt, nice pants) and I'm still metal... but this is irrelevant, because the word "metal" has become a synonym for "Awesome" in my lexicon.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

I get it when kids who are 14/15 insist on looking metal, but when you grow up, there's no excuse for being closed-minded.

I know people who are 20+ and refuse to even so much as talk to someone who isn't their definition of metal, it's fucking pathetic.


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I get it when kids who are 14/15 insist on looking metal, but when you grow up, there's no excuse for being closed-minded.
> 
> I know people who are 20+ and refuse to even so much as talk to someone who isn't their definition of metal, it's fucking pathetic.


 


I really don't care about hairs,cloathes and attitudes cause they aren't my friends,I care about music,if I like their music I'm in no matter what.
Of course lookings help selling records but only for dumb people who puts lookings over music.
Blah blah blah I'm feeling a little blabber today


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> most people realise that everyone has their favourites and those favourites aren't shared by everyone.
> 
> when it comes to music, everyone thinks they're an expert, so saying "this is bad, this is good" really isn't a massive deal, only really sensitive people will be offended by it.



I was mostly referring to those people who say a band is better than another band, and just don't even think that other people have different opinions.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

it can be hard for people to see outside their own world sometimes, as in their world everything makes sense, but for most intelligent people, if they follow thought process they can appreciate the views of others.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2009)

^


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 10, 2009)

Random quotes from musicians around here:

- "Mesa/Boogie amps are not good for metal"
- "I don't like ENGLs at all, they're not brutal enough"
- "They're good guitars around, but nothing beats a Gibson Les Paul"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 10, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Random quotes from musicians around here:
> 
> - "Mesa/Boogie amps are not good for metal"
> - "I don't like ENGLs at all, they're not brutal enough"
> - "They're good guitars around, but nothing beats a Gibson Les Paul"



All 3 of them absolutely 100% false


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 10, 2009)

My favourite is when people confuse technique and music, assuming that expertise in the former automatically means mastery of the latter.

Great technique is important, but ultimately irrelevant if you have nothing to play.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 10, 2009)

"Hughes & Kettner amps aren't good for metal." - Guy whose dad owned a Statesman amp. Gotta love youtube.

And not necessarily ignorance, but one of my vids was deemed as playback by a guy because I was "fretting a note on like the third fret G string and it sounds like it's a really high note on like the E string!". 

I proceeded to tell him about something called harmonics.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

ok guys, are you ready? not really 100% about music but I think you will have a good laugh

Enjoy!!!! 

Too epic, had to post this.... 

he thinks, that the marker is actually the nut location and not the 3rd fret 



> Vai.com > The Machines > Steve's Guitars > Ibanez Universe DNA Baritone Custom If you read the description Patrick, they are at the lower in, by th nut. You can even see, there are two frets before fret maker number one. Your seven string is a baritone right?


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 10, 2009)

One of the most stupid and incredibly blinkered things I've ever heard was in a review of a Helmet album which got 2 out of 5 because the reviewer claimed the album sounded like a poor mans Black Sabbath!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 23, 2009)

I think this thread needs to be brought back.

I had a guy yesterday try and convince me not to buy "such massive strings" because "nobody usees them" and "it will break my guitar"...

I was buying a set of 11-58" strings for my 7420


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I think this thread needs to be brought back.
> 
> I had a guy yesterday try and convince me not to buy "such massive strings" because "nobody usees them" and "it will break my guitar"...
> 
> I was buying a set of 11-58" strings for my 7420



Wow, was that Douche Douchington the third, Author of 'The complete guide to Douchery"?

I went in to a music shop today and asked to try out a couple of boosts/over drive pedals.

Now, obviously, I'm in to metal - but this guy sets me up on a Fender deluxe twin with a blues driver...

And you know why he didn't let me use the purple Dual Rec 3 meters away? Because two rich as fuck indonesian guys were using it and they thought they'd ruin the potential sale If they let me use it.

The guy said "Yeah I used to have a setup like this" and I just thought to myself "Yeah, that would be totally awesome If I were you, but I'm not...pal..."

They then proceeded to quote my friend $200.00 for pickup installation


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 23, 2009)

He was a fucking tool, I swear to god. It's not the worst that i've had though, I had a similar thing to you too, but as opposed to just looking like i'm into metal or whatever have you in your situation, i _TOLD_ the guy I wanted an amp that was good for metal tones in Allans Music, so he brought me over to (in order); A fender Twin Reverb, and a Marshall MG50DFX combo...

I wanted to scream


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> He was a fucking tool, I swear to god. It's not the worst that i've had though, I had a similar thing to you too, but as opposed to just looking like i'm into metal or whatever have you in your situation, i _TOLD_ the guy I wanted an amp that was good for metal tones in Allans Music, so he brought me over to (in order); A fender Twin Reverb, and a Marshall MG50DFX combo...
> 
> I wanted to scream



Reminds me of a time I went into a strange music store and I wanted to see what Hi-Gain tube heads they had.......he showed me a Blues Junior


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 23, 2009)

Man, some of the shit i've been told in Australian stores, it's just ridiculous...


----------



## Harry (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd like to see the look on the fucker's face when you inform him many guitarists are quite happy with using string gauges bigger than 80 on their guitars


----------



## Harry (Nov 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> He was a fucking tool, I swear to god. It's not the worst that i've had though, I had a similar thing to you too, but as opposed to just looking like i'm into metal or whatever have you in your situation, i _TOLD_ the guy I wanted an amp that was good for metal tones in Allans Music, so he brought me over to (in order); A fender Twin Reverb, and a Marshall MG50DFX combo...
> 
> I wanted to scream



Hey man, the Twin Reverb does a great clean tone when you need clean tones for METAL, the guy knows his shit


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 23, 2009)

Harry said:


> Hey man, the Twin Reverb does a great clean tone when you need clean tones for METAL, the guy knows his shit



Definitely.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 23, 2009)

Harry said:


> Hey man, the Twin Reverb does a great clean tone when you need clean tones for METAL, the guy knows his shit





I should also add, that if that wasn't enough, I'd also told him *specifically* that I didn't want to go near Marshall (after my awful experience with the MG100DFX, and the general lack of their tone agreeing with me at the time...)

Douche.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 23, 2009)

them " when does the singing start?"
me " its an instrumental so theres no singing"
them "whats the point then?"
me "the music is telling a story through the use of moods and tones etc.."
them " i dont get it, this kinda sucks, i get really bored with stuff if i cant sing along to it"
me "fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUU"


them- " i like that one Yo Yo Ma song..."
- referring to Bachs Unaccompanied Cell Suites


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 23, 2009)

Back before I was in a band, I did home-recordings where I played and sang everything myself. I was 15-16 at the time. I put up a song at a forum I used to hang at back then, without mentioning that I'd recorded it by myself cause most people there already knew, and one guy said: "You guys are pretty tight, and the guitar player does some cool stuff. The drummer could do some more intersting fills though, but it's ok overall."

I thanked him for the kind words, and proceeded to tell him I was playing everything myself and that I didn't really strive to be a drummer at all, just did it out of necessity.

He replied: "Oh... well, that's a bad idea. Trying to be a jack of all trades will only hold you back, you might get decent at a lot of stuff but you'll never master anything. I only play guitar because I don't want to get confused by learning stuff on other instruments that can't be used on guitar."

... 

Sure he has a somewhat valid point in that it makes sense to focus on one instrument, but come on, look at Shawn Lane, Eric Johnson, Daniel Gildenlöw, Stevie Fuckin Wonder! Learning many instruments is a great way to understand and appreciate more music and develop your musicality. Almost all great guitar players are also pretty proficient with other instruments, such as keyboards, singing etc., maybe not at the same level as their guitar playing but that doesn't mean it's a waste of time learning other stuff. It's the complete opposite to me.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 23, 2009)

^ exactly. There's no reason you can't be a multiinstrumentalist _and _a virtuoso at them. 

My hero, Pete Lockett, plays about every drum ever and he slays with them. And if you think, "well a drums a drum," no. Tabla, darabuka, and the drum kit have pretty different techniques. 

Here's a video


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 23, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Back before I was in a band, I did home-recordings where I played and sang everything myself. I was 15-16 at the time. I put up a song at a forum I used to hang at back then, without mentioning that I'd recorded it by myself cause most people there already knew, and one guy said: "You guys are pretty tight, and the guitar player does some cool stuff. The drummer could do some more intersting fills though, but it's ok overall."
> 
> I thanked him for the kind words, and proceeded to tell him I was playing everything myself and that I didn't really strive to be a drummer at all, just did it out of necessity.
> 
> ...



I've been told that exact same thing. My thoughts are this: I can do whatever the fuck I want! And I'm gonna be awesome at it. 

And is learning EVER a waste of time? Considering it's something "constructive", that is...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 23, 2009)

This new IT dude at worked tried to tell me that its not hard to become a heaps good guitar player 

His exact words were "Its not that hard to become a good guitar player, all it takes is hours and hours of practice, that's not hard, its just boring..." 



I have never heard something as stupid as that said about music I think


----------



## metalmonster (Nov 23, 2009)

some moron called my 12 string guitar a mandolin ... 

some other guy calls his crappy valvestate a "vintage tube" marshall ... ahem ... 

but the best : 
*me , tuning my guitar* *crappy old classical , used to play it a lot* 
"wow , that's james bond music ? " *the guy looked so impressed , thrown a dollar and i didnt knew how to react so i thanked him for the dollar and started playing some led zeppelin* 

(i used to be a busker , and i'll do this activity again if i could not get into a band and find more students -_-' that's sad , people look at you like if you were a f**** hobo , even if you look and play good ... that IS the most ignorant thing i've seen in my life . 

Or perhaps "you know , punks are homosexual" ( the guy looked serious and he was in his 50's i thought I just answered "what the fuck ? " )



> I've been told that exact same thing. My thoughts are this: I can do whatever the fuck I want! And I'm gonna be awesome at it.
> 
> And is learning EVER a waste of time? Considering it's something "constructive", that is...


 i just had to agree . i am personnally a reason user (and a good pianist whent it comes to classical ... well , not good , just decent , but decent enough to impress people who know about piano ) a guitarist in many styles and i try to play the harp (and i want a banjo , badly . 'cause the hell that instrument is just so fun ! 

oh, reminds me a time , i was listening to some wu-tang , and a student of mine looked so surprised it was not brutal death metal lol it happens a lot since i've bought my trusty telecaster , i love that guitar so much , but when i tell people i play on a telecaster (people who know about music) they just look so surprised ! but i am someone very surprising ...


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've been told that exact same thing. My thoughts are this: I can do whatever the fuck I want! And I'm gonna be awesome at it.
> 
> And is learning EVER a waste of time? Considering it's something "constructive", that is...


 
Precis! And not that it's really relevant, but the guy wasn't that good of a player anyway  Funny how he thought my guitar playing was great when he thought I was just a guitar player, but when I said I also sang, played bass, keys and drums on the song suddenly I no longer "mastered" the guitar anymore


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 23, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> Precis! And not that it's really relevant, but the guy wasn't that good of a player anyway  Funny how he thought my guitar playing was great when he thought I was just a guitar player, but when I said I also sang, played bass, keys and drums on the song suddenly I no longer "mastered" the guitar anymore


i know right... sounds like sour grapes...


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry for the necrobump...

Some asshat on youtube said that Slipknot was better then Immortal.


----------



## Origin (Feb 12, 2010)

Severance said:


> me:so you like heavy metal huh
> Hot chick with slayer shirt on: Yeah
> me: slayer your favorite metal band
> Hcwsso: No My favorite metal band is bring me the horizon
> ...



FUCKING...KILL.....

Edit: Shit, sorry didn't see this thread was so old..


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 12, 2010)

This pianist in my class told me that he thought screaming wasn't a valid form of emotional expression


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2010)

right_to_rage said:


> This pianist in my class told me that he thought screaming wasn't a valid form of emotional expression



Because when people scream in LIFE events there's absolutley no emotion behind it?  That brings teh lulz.


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmm, recently the owner of the local music shop was in; I thought it would be a great opportunity to chit chat about getting him to bring some more brands into the store.
he asked me: "_what exactly do you want to find here?_"
I say :"_a 7 string hollow-body or semi-hollow, maybe 8_"
he replies:"_well in your kind of music, people don't use those; if you really want to expand your range, learn violin_"

it was quite frustrating.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 12, 2010)

My fucking metal vocalist said this after a vocal / lyrical idea was passed his way......... " I dont take your guitar and write your riffs. I dont take the drummers sticks and tell him how to play. I dont take the bass guitar and tell the bass player how to play. The lyrics and vocals are my instrument.. This is what i bring to the band" My fucking god i wanted to smack this narrow minded dipshit.... Needless to say he has been replaced with a respectable (easy to work with) MUSICIAN! some of the best songs were not written by vocalists.. alot of classic guitar riffs were written by a drummer! there is no I in BAND or TEAM... ok im finished...


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> Hmm, recently the owner of the local music shop was in; I thought it would be a great opportunity to chit chat about getting him to bring some more brands into the store.
> he asked me: "_what exactly do you want to find here?_"
> I say :"_a 7 string hollow-body or semi-hollow, maybe 8_"
> he replies:"_well in your kind of music, people don't use those; if you really want to expand your range, learn violin_"
> ...


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 12, 2010)

ZOMGZZ IZ TAHT SCREAMO>!?!?!?!!?!11!?!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh that reminds me of one, I can't remember if its in the thread already or not.

GUY: (referring to me showing them Periphery) Oh you like that screamo stuff? You should listen to (insert shitty deathcore band I forget the name of).
ME:  

I fucking hate the ignorance of people when it comes to metal, if it's anything heavier than Iron Maiden or whatever it's either Screamo or Death Metullz.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah the use of the word Screamo applied to Metal literally makes no sense.


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my, so many stories.

One time I was in school passing by a few friends, who were sitting with this other guy. I had an earphone in as usual and was talking to one of my buddies about a song I was listening to, which happened to be Guthrie Govan. The kid asked me "Oh, I thought you listened to Screamo?".. . I told him that I actually listened to many different genres, all very tasteful and that Screamo was a disgusting generalization to metal that has been tagged to the whole from some shitty popular "core" bands. He then shut up ahah.

This ones horrible, I was recommended an apparently very talented 6 string bassist for my band by another guy I know. When I finally got to talk to him over msn, I started to ask him what he has heard of the things I listen to.
"Animals as Leaders?" "No"
"Periphery/Bulb?" "No"
"Meshuggah?" "No"
"Tesseract?" "No"
"Textures? Guthrie Govan? Frost? Symphony X? Opeth? SikTh? Porcupine Tree? Cynic? Cloudkicker? Chimp Spanner? Fellsilent? (I listed all my influences)" "No"
The only band he had actually heard was Tool... and a little bit of Opeth.
I was not surprised but I thought he'd know at least know a few of them, seeing as he was made out to be such a telented bassist...
But then he stated this: 
"I don't listen to that shit, I listen to real metal.
Slayer, Behemoth, Megadeth (only band here I like), Bodom.
Metal that actually has soul"

My instant reply was "..... Behemoth? Slayer!? Soul?"

I then realized that this was the typical closed minded thrash kid who never bothered to venture past the typical well-known undeserving bands.

I say undeserving because like stated many times before, the people with much more apparent talent are shot aside to make way for shit to be spoon-fed to the mindless people.. 

Fuck, that conversation pissed me off to a whole new degree.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> Oh my, so many stories.
> 
> One time I was in school passing by a few friends, who were sitting with this other guy. I had an earphone in as usual and was talking to one of my buddies about a song I was listening to, which happened to be Guthrie Govan. The kid asked me "Oh, I thought you listened to Screamo?".. . I told him that I actually listened to many different genres, all very tasteful and that Screamo was a disgusting generalization to metal that has been tagged to the whole from some shitty popular "core" bands. He then shut up ahah.
> 
> ...


music is openion... but i see where you are coming from.... Most of the bands you listed are "musician music"..... being a guitar player you evolved your taste and searched for more technical music past what is mainstream.... most people sadly only listen to what is mass marketed...... I love Behemoth Meshugga Bulb slayer, keith merrow, sikth.... i dig alot of mainstream and more searched for music... He had no right to belittle your taste as if his music is better.....


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> Oh my, so many stories.
> 
> One time I was in school passing by a few friends, who were sitting with this other guy. I had an earphone in as usual and was talking to one of my buddies about a song I was listening to, which happened to be Guthrie Govan. The kid asked me "Oh, I thought you listened to Screamo?".. . I told him that I actually listened to many different genres, all very tasteful and that Screamo was a disgusting generalization to metal that has been tagged to the whole from some shitty popular "core" bands. He then shut up ahah.
> 
> ...



He was fine right up until he said "Metal that actually has soul" 
It's fine for someone to only like mainstream music, maybe they like it, maybe they don't need the searched music, but once they think it's superior because of an opinion (A very false one, yes opinions can be false if they don't make sense. EI: Guitars have 28 strings, no more no less.) it becomes a problem, ignorant comments like that make me try to talk as little about music to people like that as possible, sadly they seem to be *very* frequent.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Its no wonder pop/rap/r&b are so succesfull... its rare you hear somone into rap dislike r&b... ... people into metal can be snobs about the type of metal they are into....


----------



## Loomer (Feb 12, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Taylor Swift is better than Classical?



I'd sooner bone her than Stravinsky. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Variant (Feb 12, 2010)

Loomer said:


> I'd sooner bone her than Stravinsky.
> 
> Just sayin'...



Well, your odds of "boning" either of them are about equal, despite the fact that he's dead and probably completely rendered to the earth, which leaves only one question: Which one is going into your earholes?  I'll take Stravinsky, thank you. 

Sheesh... I really don't get the, "my cock would look good with this if it was something more than a CD cover photo, therefore I'll listen to it" logic.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2010)

just remembered, me and another guy went to this tiny local shop to buy new strings. we said we needed some really thick strings, a .56 set or higher. guy gave us a .52 and said "you don´t need thicker strings than this." the guy hadn´t ever heard of detuning an instrument. the arrogance in hearing a customer ask for one thing, and then bluntly tell them no, and give them something else, because your opinion says otherwise, is just dumb.


----------



## Variant (Feb 12, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Its no wonder pop/rap/r&b are so succesfull... its rare you hear somone into rap dislike r&b... ... people into metal can be snobs about the type of metal they are into....



That's because the average rap and hip hop fan of today is the least common denominator that listens to whatever the media pumps out to them... pretty much the equivalent of the tasteless '80s metal fan of that respective era. It didn't matter either, whatever got the most rotation was the "best". Trust me bro, true hip hop fans (myself included) are picky as fuck and certainly do have standards. 



MF_Kitten said:


> just remembered, me and another guy went to this tiny local shop to buy new strings. we said we needed some really thick strings, a .56 set or higher. guy gave us a .52 and said "you don´t need thicker strings than this." the guy hadn´t ever heard of detuning an instrument. the arrogance in hearing a customer ask for one thing, and then bluntly tell them no, and give them something else, because your opinion says otherwise, is just dumb.



Dude, Marco says he gets that all the time when he asks for a single .085 to go with a set of six guitar strings. Half the people selling them haven't even heard of a seven. The place I go, freaks out every time I get a single .020 for my 3rd on my baritone. I can't tell you how many times I've been asked if I was gonna do tattoos with the string. I guess they don't realize that the .120 is _*ALSO*_ going on a guitar, not a bass.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 12, 2010)

Variant said:


> Well, your odds of "boning" either of them are about equal, despite the fact that he's dead and probably completely rendered to the earth, which leaves only one question: Which one is going into your earholes?  I'll take Stravinsky, thank you.
> 
> Sheesh... I really don't get the, "my cock would look good with this if it was something more than a CD cover photo, therefore I'll listen to it" logic.



I have yet to hear Stravinsky, but I'm pretty sure I'd prefer his music nonetheless. 

I'm also a 100% with you, in terms of unwarranted focus on the person's looks, but still.. Taylor


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2010)

"electric wizard is the heaviest band to ever exist" (its not so much the comment as what gets tagged on with it without saying)

I started school again and have 1 kid I knew from highschool in my class. Mind you I didn't talk to him much to begin with but him and this other kid that wasn't particularly fond of me are huge old school thrash heads with the retarded thrash mentality. I stopped hanging around them and started talking to all these random kids who hang around the same area after the 2nd class 

I'm desperately trying to understand the thrash attitude with people who are trying to make a band. These kids go *insert oldschool band* is the shit and all new music is shit! and then try to make a band in the same vein as the oldschool bands. Tell me how they expect that to work when all of their potential following automatically writes off new upcoming music as shit?

I don't get it. but they are a wealth of ignorant statements.


----------



## polydeathsphere (Feb 12, 2010)

for some reason people now associate bands with a vocalist who screams as "Screamo". Maybe I'm the ridiculous one who associates the word "screamo" with bands like Taproot. 

For me, this is unacceptable. The tech-death band I play in is not screamo, try again.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 12, 2010)

"Chris Adler SUCKS..." In a conversation about drummers... and also this:

"Meshuggah's guitarists are so BORING and LAME...their music is just....unintelligent."

These were both stated by the same idiot....who is also a big DISTURBED fan...I don't think anymore needs to be said there.


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2010)

polydeathsphere said:


> for some reason people now associate bands with a vocalist who screams as "Screamo". Maybe I'm the ridiculous one who associates the word "screamo" with bands like Taproot.
> 
> For me, this is unacceptable. The tech-death band I play in is not screamo, try again.



^


I know what you mean. My still calls hardcore "grunge", which is particularly hilarious considering him and I sit in the car and enjoy Pearl Jam or Alice in Chains together. 

I've explained that to him several times, but I don't think he's retained that point. I guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Samer (Feb 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> The whole emo calling thing got way out of hand.
> For some people, it became a derogatory way of describing any form of rock music.
> I've had people call what I listen to, be it technical death metal, blues rock or hard rock 'emo'
> 
> ...




Guitar teacher that i had when i was 13-14ish

Guitar teacher: what music do you like
Me: Death Metal / Power Metal
Teacher: Death Metal isnt music, its all chromatic
Me: WTF
Teacher: What power metal do you like
Me: Iced Earth
Teacher: Iced Earth opened for us once, they suck live
Me: Ok 

Any way he was a great player, but had a huge fucking ego, forgot who he was but he was from some traditional metal band. 

__________

Example 2

Some Christian Fundamentalist guitar player guy at a guitar center 
Him: Hey you play guitar well, what bands do you like
Me: Thanks nice to meet you, do you play guitar
Him: Yea let me show you (picks up a guitar, starts play death metalish riff)
Me: Sounds cool, do you listen to metal
Him: No its all satanic and noisy, i listen to christian screamo (what ever its called) 
Me: Nice to meet you, (left because it was to weird after this)


----------



## fretninjadave (Feb 12, 2010)

I was at a party once and this ignorant fuck tells me the once he found out Rob Halford was gay he lost all respsect for judas preist. Then I told him "but They Wrote Painkiller and lazer eye" .Then I gave him a fucked up look. Then all scared he told me youre right and shut the fuck up real quick.

^Gayest reason to hate a band.Sorry

I'm not gay and I dont care if any of you are or not.
Music is music.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> "electric wizard is the heaviest band to ever exist" (its not so much the comment as what gets tagged on with it without saying)


I think its ignorant _not_ to call electric wizard heavy as shit.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2010)

Lmao so chromaticism Isn't music now 

I guess I'm fucked since I intentionally make stuff chromatic


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 12, 2010)

Posted on one of my youtube vids:

"Wow, drop your tuning and it drops your IQ. 
Heavy must equal cool, right? 
Wrong!" - mongwobodine

The funniest thing is that came completely unprovoked, I'd never talked to the guy, and it was on a 30 sec tone demo I made... ah well, some guys just fail at life.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah there are more idiots on YouTube than any other given place anywhere.

YouTube users = flies.
YouTube.com = light.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 12, 2010)

Very true.


----------



## groph (Feb 12, 2010)

Death metal lashing against deathcore can get pretty ignorant.

Granted, as we all know a lot of deathcore bands sound REALLY similar to the point that I don't think subjectivity can even factor in. For example, in intro riffs for Carnifex's "Lie to My Face" and Suicide Silence's "The Price of Beauty" are nearly identical. The pinch harmonic sounds the same, the tone is almost identical, it's as if they were played by the same guitarist. My gripe with that is that it's repeating a style that I don't happen to like.

Death metal is guilty of sounding derivative too, lots of bands seem to sound a lot like Deeds of Flesh or Disgorge*, and most "slam" bands I've heard were poor excuses for brutal music, to my ear. With such a stripped down style I guess it's hard not to sound the same as every other band out there. A lot of the stuff I write sounds like other bands too, but I figure in time my style will develop into something unique enough.

But to get to my damn point, death metal elitism is pretty ridiculous. Take Cattle Decapitation. Awesome band. However, they have that shirt that says "GORE NOT CORE, NO HXC DANCING, NO BREAKDOWNS, etc" on the back. There are breakdowns ALL OVER death metal, I won't even get into that. You'd look like a pompous douche if you wore that shirt, is what I'm saying.

Also, Cryptopsy's bassist was wearing a shirt that said "DEATH METAL OR FUCK OFF" on the back. Which was funny, 'cause The Unspoken King is certainly not a death metal album. I'm not saying this to rag on it, it's just not death metal in the sense that the newer Cynic album isn't death metal, it just doesn't fit the definition of the genre, at least as far as I'm concerned. I also happen to hate that album along with 99% of the people who hear it. I wasn't ever that big into Cryptopsy anyway.

You can get into these big elitist moods where you rant on and on about how deathcore is ruining death metal, but really it's music in the end, you either like it or you don't, you don't need to justify. I like bands that sound almost the same as other ones, I like some deathcore bands, even some of the "typical sounding" ones.












* EXAMPLES: Listen to Disgorge and then Defeated Sanity. The new Defeated Sanity is nearly identical to Disgorge, partially because they have the same vocalist now. Then compare Element and Beheaded to Deeds of Flesh. Death metal bands that have a truly unique sound are pretty rare. Pioneer bands in the subgenres of death metal are imitated a lot, that's how it is. That's how it is in most music. When bands rip riffs or rhythms off of one another, that's when it gets lame. Musical plagiarism FTL.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not getting into the whole Death Metal vs. Deathcore thing, I've done it before and it didn't go down very well with a few people.

FWIW, I fucking love Whitechapel


----------



## Origin (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm just tired of seeing dudes that look like fucking girls claiming any aspect of 'brutality.' I know that's closed-minded, I know that's kind of stupid, I don't care.

Gays = Awesome.

Fags = Please don't make me look at you, and learn how to GODDAMN PLAY.


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 12, 2010)

Origin said:


> I'm just tired of seeing dudes that look like fucking girls claiming any aspect of 'brutality.' I know that's closed-minded, I know that's kind of stupid, I don't care.
> 
> Gays = Awesome.
> 
> Fags = Please don't make me look at you, and learn how to GODDAMN PLAY.


 


bands like Attack Attack! ?


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah there are more idiots on YouTube than any other given place anywhere



Honestly, I'm guessing that most of the people who sport that mentality and mindlessly pop into videos of people that they don't know, just to spout off about one genre/style or another unprovoked are 13 or 14 years old. Just knowing what people I grew up around were like, it definitely fits the bill. Knowing that, those kinda comments don't bother me at all... 90% of those kids won't even remember how they felt about that stuff 3 years from now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> Honestly, I'm guessing that most of the people who sport that mentality and mindlessly pop into videos of people that they don't know, just to spout off about one genre/style or another unprovoked are 13 or 14 years old. Just knowing what people I grew up around were like, it definitely fits the bill. Knowing that, those kinda comments don't bother me at all... 90% of those kids won't even remember how they felt about that stuff 3 years from now.



 Same here dude 

I'm actually surprised when I get positive comments on my guitar vids


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 12, 2010)

people thinking 

norma jean bring me the horizon disturbed slipknot and deftones manson Dillinger Escape Plan iwrestledabearonce a day to remember NIN
"post metal/ post hardcore" (wikis name for them)bands system of a down korn type stuff

are metal bands


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 12, 2010)

agreed


----------



## Origin (Feb 12, 2010)

agreed with blister


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Feb 12, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> people thinking
> 
> norma jean bring me the horizon disturbed slipknot and deftones manson Dillinger Escape Plan iwrestledabearonce a day to remember NIN
> "post metal/ post hardcore" (wikis name for them)bands *system of a down* korn type stuff
> ...





Admit this is the most metal thing you've ever seen in your life.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 12, 2010)

AbstractAsylum said:


> Admit this is the most metal thing you've ever seen in your life.





I will not, sir.

Because I've seen this:


----------



## headibanez (Feb 12, 2010)

its a tie


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> people thinking
> 
> norma jean bring me the horizon disturbed slipknot and deftones manson Dillinger Escape Plan iwrestledabearonce a day to remember NIN
> "post metal/ post hardcore" (wikis name for them)bands system of a down korn type stuff
> ...



Hello Troll, how are you?

Slipknot and The Dillinger Escape Plan are most certainly metal... and if Korn aren't metal then you can call me Jim, and my name's not Jim.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 12, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hello Troll, how are you?
> 
> Slipknot and The Dillinger Escape Plan are most certainly metal... and if Korn aren't metal then you can call me Jim, and my name's not Jim.




 Same is said for Deftones, they may not be the troll's brand of Metal, but they are metal. Metal is a vast genre, and has many subgenres.


----------



## Arminius (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's see... ignorant things people have said about music... oh yeah 



blister7321 said:


> people thinking
> 
> norma jean bring me the horizon disturbed slipknot and deftones manson Dillinger Escape Plan iwrestledabearonce a day to remember NIN
> "post metal/ post hardcore" (wikis name for them)bands system of a down korn type stuff
> ...




Just Kidding (even though some of those are definitely metal)


----------



## El Caco (Feb 12, 2010)

I can understand why some people don't want to consider "pop metal" metal, yeah I can here the cries already about me labeling it pop metal but I've only used it as an all encompassing term for the mainstream genres that have taken elements of metal and combined them with elements from other non metal genres to create a new sound that is generally more appealing to the masses. The thing is most people start listening to radio music and every now and then a few are introduced to heavier music by various means and what are they going to call it? It's heavier than the rock they have been listening to, it must be Metal. For some of those it is a gateway to discovering a whole new world of music.

Anyway I should try to make a point here, while calling some of this heavier music metal is a little ignorant and lumping all heavy music together as just metal is a little ignorant it is just as ignorant as saying non of it is metal. Look at the history of metal, look at what was metal and now doesn't compare to the metal elitists consider metal. Do we say that the history of metal is no longer metal because it isn't heavy enough and today sounds more like some modern commercial rock? Does that mean that metal is only the heaviest sound of the day incorporating only heavy guitars, drums, bass and screaming vocals with some allowance for keyboards? Do we disqualify anything that does not include lead guitar or solos?

It is both correct to say it is all metal and to say that only the pure bloodline is metal (classic metal, thrash metal, death metal), in both cases the word is being used differently, the former is a descriptive all encompassing term for metal and everything that has spawned from it, the later is the name of the original genre that over time continues to evolve into something heavier and heavier because that is what pure metal was and is about, achieving the heaviest sound.

Metal is elitist and metal heads are a bunch of assholes you will always get metal heads that are not accepting of certain metal sub genres, it's probably more ignorant to say their comments are ignorant.

If we think of metal as a family tree, some of the branches have come a long way from the trunk but you can still see the relationship and yet there is a lot of hybrid shit going too, at what point do we say a branch no longer should be on a tree and who exactly is going to judge that? I think it's safe to say that everybody sees the tree differently and in some cases the sons of the guys who planted that tree just want to take a chainsaw to it and give it a good pruning and possibly splice some of those branches in that pop tree over there and burn the rest.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 12, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> Oh my, so many stories.
> 
> One time I was in school passing by a few friends, who were sitting with this other guy. I had an earphone in as usual and was talking to one of my buddies about a song I was listening to, which happened to be Guthrie Govan. The kid asked me "Oh, I thought you listened to Screamo?".. . I told him that I actually listened to many different genres, all very tasteful and that Screamo was a disgusting generalization to metal that has been tagged to the whole from some shitty popular "core" bands. He then shut up ahah.
> 
> ...



Call me a cranky old bastard but in my Utopia there would be a fucking maturity filter. If that WTF thread on that other site had started with this post I would have understood it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2010)

S7eve knocks it out of the park tonight.


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, I don't know what's worse... Blister's post or the fact that the first few people that replied to it agree with this immature inter-genre squabbling.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm lost


----------



## philkilla (Feb 12, 2010)

playing metal doesn't take skill


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread is back? Fun stuff... 

I got a new one recently... I'm sure it's well oveplayed, but it makes me laugh every time...

"What's that you got there? Ibanez 7 string? You can ONLY play metal on that..."


----------



## El Caco (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I posted it previously but when I mentioned I play guitar and what music I prefer to my wife's boss he responded with the two most ignorant comments I have ever heard,

"the guitar is not an instrument"

"that's not music, it's just rhythm"


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2010)

s7eve said:


> "the guitar is not an instrument"



/thread


----------



## Cynic (Feb 12, 2010)

s7eve said:


> "the guitar is not an instrument"



the fuck?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I think I posted it previously but when I mentioned I play guitar and what music I prefer to my wife's boss he responded with the two most ignorant comments I have ever heard,
> 
> "the guitar is not an instrument"
> 
> "that's not music, it's just rhythm"



Did you get her fired? I hope you got her fired.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 12, 2010)

She still works there, I didn't think it was worth arguing, obviously there was no way I was going to be able to convince him otherwise and some people consider themselves better than anyone and there opinions as final, in that moment I realised he is ignorant and that I should change the subject and never talk about music to him again since he has no appreciation for music.


----------



## Cynic (Feb 12, 2010)

s7eve said:


> She still works there, I didn't think it was worth arguing, obviously there was no way I was going to be able to convince him otherwise and some people consider themselves better than anyone and there opinions as final, in that moment I realised he is ignorant and that I should change the subject and never talk about music to him again since he has no appreciation for music.



You should have punched him in the dick.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2010)

WTF does he consider a real instrument? The bassoon?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 13, 2010)

Cynic said:


> You should have punched him in the dick.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> WTF does he consider a real instrument? The bassoon?


MORE COWBELL


----------



## El Caco (Feb 13, 2010)

His daughter plays the Cello I think.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 13, 2010)

s7eve said:


> "I am not sentient"
> 
> "these are not words, they're just nonsense"



I fixed your wife's boss' quote.


----------



## Variant (Feb 13, 2010)

> "electric wizard is the heaviest band to ever exist" (its not so much the comment as what gets tagged on with it without saying)



LOL... I've heard this one a few times myself, I'm pretty sure that its self proclaimed by the band themselves. I took a listen to a few of their tracks again to be sure, and yup: Time-stretched Black Sabbath. Woohoo.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 13, 2010)

The members of Electric Wizard have stated that "heavy is an atmosphere," which I agree with. However, they're wrong in assuming that their way is the only one to effectively create said atmosphere.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2010)

TheHandOfStone said:


> The members of Electric Wizard have stated that "heavy is an atmosphere," which I agree with. However, they're wrong in assuming that their way is the only one to effectively create said atmosphere.



Ive never heard them say "We are the heaviest band ever". I've had conversations with people in which we agree that they are fucking heavy. They are more heavy than any of the 8 string bands out right now, *IMO*.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 13, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Ive never heard them say "We are the heaviest band ever".



Neither have I, actually. 

EDIT: Oops, I lied. See two posts down.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 13, 2010)

IMO "heavy-ness" is the most retarded thing to be concerned with when listening to music. Silly stuff like that is why breakdowncore bands in drop D000 exist because all they're concerned with is being "heavy" and "brootal" heavy for the sake of it.

IMO theres little sense obsessing over something so petty.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, I found the interview and he did sort of claim the "heaviest band" title. He was totally led by the interviewer, though. The question begins around 2:52 and his views are at 3:00. Also keep in mind that he's totally fucking baked for this interview, so I probably made too much of his opinion.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> IMO "heavy-ness" is the most retarded thing to be concerned with when listening to music. Silly stuff like that is why breakdowncore bands in drop D000 exist because all they're concerned with is being "heavy" and "brootal" heavy for the sake of it.
> 
> IMO theres little sense obsessing over something so petty.



Heaviness is a great thing, in and of itself. Its just a mood of the music really. What really sucks is what you did mention though - bands who just tune down lower and lower and player simpler and simpler shit and just miss the point entirely.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 13, 2010)

Except thats the point to them, and whatever the point is to you is invalid to them. Your opinion on "heaviness" is not their opinion on "heaviness" and is no more or less valid than theirs.

Which brings me back to my point, being concerned with nothing about the music but how "heavy" it is is silly IMO. Theres so much more to music than how "heavy" something can get and if a bands only selling point is how "heavy" they are I'm left wanting so much more out of them.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 13, 2010)

So me and my freind are talking about the metalica concert we were going to in art.So we procede to make fun with our art teacher teasing her about takin her to and putin her into te pit(50 year old women we're talkin bout here) and so she finally ask "whos metallica?" and this dumb bitch decides to interupt out conversation and say "oh there some screamo band"...while i procede to laugh my ass of my friend just stares at her in this bewildered look,and then for the next 10 we tell her how she ignorant and shouldn't enter into conversations we she has absolutely no idea what she is talkin about.

When poeple say all dragonforce songs are the same and that they speed up all their music.I know alot of poeple here who think that but it gets annoying really fast.

So its pretty well known for all that know me at my school that im a metal head.So every time i talk about metal to my freinds thee always one of those dumb trend following assholes that go "do you like BMTH" and i go "no" "why not there fuckin awesome" then a week l8r they've moved on to the next popular band.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Except thats the point to them, and whatever the point is to you is invalid to them. Your opinion on "heaviness" is not their opinion on "heaviness" and is no more or less valid than theirs.



If thats the case, than why are you even debating it?


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 13, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> They are more heavy than any of the 8 string bands out right now, *IMO*.



YOUR RONG, U SHUDL CRALL INTU A HOLE N DIE BCOZ MESHUGGAH R DA HEVIAST BAND EVAR IF U DONT KNO THAT THEN I FELL SORRY 4 U USHULD LISTEN TO SUM _REAL_ METAL.



















/fake troll

In all seriousness, i've had more than a few people tell me that various genres aren't "real music" for whatever reasons... Not just about metal either, i've had it about my industrial stuff, metal, some pretty standard punkish stuff, electronic, and (for me the most surprising) classical


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> YOUR RONG, U SHUDL CRALL INTU A HOLE N DIE BCOZ MESHUGGAH R DA HEVIAST BAND EVAR IF U DONT KNO THAT THEN I FELL SORRY 4 U USHULD LISTEN TO SUM _REAL_ METAL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mischa why do you even bother!? Your shit just sounds like some junkyard! Indusstarail is for faggetts!  Clasicals for the 1920s man! this is the *20th* centurry!


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Technically this is the 21st century


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Technically this is the 21st century




'Twas part of the joke.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 13, 2010)

Randy said:


> Also, I don't know what's worse... Blister's post or the fact that the first few people that replied to it agree with this immature inter-genre squabbling.



...guilty.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> 'Twas part of the joke.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 13, 2010)

*playing under a glass moon by dream theater*
friend: ugh! turn that off its just noise!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


>



=( Every time you insult me Mischa I dream of your kittens killing you in your sleep. >.>,<.<


----------



## jam3v (Feb 13, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> *playing under a glass moon by dream theater*
> friend: ugh! turn that off its just noise!



blasphemy!


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 13, 2010)

"why is porcupine tree your favorite band their name is so gay"


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 13, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> "why is porcupine tree your favorite band their name is so gay"


Personally that is one of the coolest names I've ever heard.


All of Steve Vai songs sound the same.


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Personally that is one of the coolest names I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> All of Steve Vai songs sound the same.



I agree.

and disagree to the Steve Vai part what the hell is wrong with that person


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 13, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> I agree.
> 
> and disagree to the Steve Vai part what the hell is wrong with that person


I have no idea. He probably has not listened to most of Vai's catalog. Like Tender Surrender and For the Love of God sound nothing a like.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 13, 2010)

The person that said that has obviously never listened to Steve Vai. I can see the point if comparing songs like 'The Riddle' and 'K'm Pee Du Wee' because they're both almost entirely in Lydian but when considering his full catalogue... just no.


----------



## Ill (Feb 13, 2010)

"Metal isn't legitimate music"
"Metal is all just macho bullshit'
"Line 6 spider valve is fucking sick"
"d standard... thats fucking weird... thats voodoo tuning, man"
"A 7 string? What can you even play with that? Who uses 7 strings?"
"Play something indie"
"Yeah... I'm mostly a jazz bassist..." _*Snob after attempting to jam with me and realizing hes too slow*_

*Person*: "Wanna hear me play crazy train/stairway to heaven/eruption?"
*Me* "NO, GO AWAY"

I could go on and on...


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 13, 2010)

OH!

Asswipe : "Why do you play sevenstrings?"
Me : "Because I like the extra low string...?"
Asswipe : "Seven strings are cheating they're gay."


----------



## Leuka (Feb 13, 2010)

"Why do you go to gig's when you just can listen to music at home?"


----------



## Murmel (Feb 13, 2010)

My friend is one of these "If it isn't old school or has a guitar tuned lower than D standard it automatically sucks."


His most common argument is that they can't play with any feel what-so-ever and that they just come up with random stuff and don't know theory and that those who play metal doesn't like anything else.

First I showed him the solo in the calm bit of Triviums song Shogun. That solo has got some sweet feel to it.
After that I proved to him by showing him some random Alexi Laiho interview. That dude knows his theory, he's just drunk 90% of the time 

And the last one, I showed him Alexi and Roope playing


He also hates on pop music. I'm gonna admit it, I was one of them metalheads who hated everything that wasn't metal until about a year ago. Now I listen to alot of stuff, but I'm still growing. I've started to listen to pop more (Japanese pop blows my effing mind.)

Blues rock like Jimi Hendrix is awesome. Though alot of the old bands I can't stand, but Jimi is just one of the greatest artists ever.
I do enjoy some classical music. Not been listening alot to it but sometimes I come over a piece that I really like. (I'm in love with Yiruma.)

Though regular blues, polka and many other genres I have a hard time to listen to. And rap/hiphop... I'm yet to find an ENTIRE song of that genre I find good. There are bits but meh...

My other friend who is also into music, he was the same until I introduced him to Children of Bodom. He really likes them and has expanded aswell. But he is in general, not as ignorant and can accept that he is wrong and that others really enjoy different stuff.
The only thing he can't stand in metal is when they growl and then have clean vocals, he just thinks it sounds gay 

Oft: How the hell do you get youtube vids in the posts? >.>


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 13, 2010)

Me at age 13: I love that song becoming by Pantera. I love the castanets at the end


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 13, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Me at age 13: I love that song becoming by Pantera. I love the castanets at the end



lmao


----------



## El Caco (Feb 13, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> Asswipe : "Seven strings are cheating they're gay."



7 string closet lust 



Murmel said:


> Oft: How the hell do you get youtube vids in the posts? >.>



Just paste the url in your post and the board will add the youtube BB tags to it automatically. All I have done below is cut and paste the address of the vid from your post, I have added nothing to it, if you quote my post you will see the board has added the youtube BB code to it.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 14, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I've started to listen to pop more (Japanese pop blows my effing mind.)


 
Rep for you!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> I have no idea. He probably has not listened to most of Vai's catalog. Like Tender Surrender and For the Love of God sound nothing a like.



Ppl who can't at least respect Vai as a musican, regardless of how they feel ab his style, = fail to me. There are plenty of artists that I don't particularly like but I still know it takes talent to do what they do. Hell, a lot of em do shit I even can't do (I don't really want to said things, but I feel like that comes across as an excuse to suck at somethings haha)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 14, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The person that said that has obviously never listened to Steve Vai. I can see the point if comparing songs like 'The Riddle' and 'K'm Pee Du Wee' because they're both almost entirely in Lydian but when considering his full catalogue... just no.






Konfyouzd said:


> Ppl who can't at least respect Vai as a musican, regardless of how they feel ab his style, = fail to me. There are plenty of artists that I don't particularly like but I still know it takes talent to do what they do. Hell, a lot of em do shit I even can't do (I don't really want to said things, but I feel like that comes across as an excuse to suck at somethings haha)


Sometimes people do that. But this guy comes from a musical background a big one in blues. Like his grandpa used to play for the Alman Brothers. From what I know he is a good musician. He plays a lot of stuff. I just think he is probably like "shred is no feeling kind of junk." He didn't say that. But that's what I think he probably thinks?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Sometimes people do that. But this guy comes from a musical background a big one in blues. Like his grandpa used to play for the Alman Brothers. From what I know he is a good musician. He plays a lot of stuff. I just think he is probably like "shred is no feeling kind of junk." He didn't say that. But that's what I think he probably thinks?


I know PLENTY of those... Basically everyone else I know that plays guitar is like that. Which begs the questions why they look so intimidated when I ask them to jam as opposed to just "teaching me real music". My technical proficiency--*I* think--is proof positive that I'm teachable...


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Feb 14, 2010)

I worked with a guy that was convinced metal is the easiest style of music to play. He was into hip-hop and pop-punk.





sol niger 333 said:


> Me at age 13: I love that song becoming by Pantera. I love the castanets at the end


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 14, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> I know PLENTY of those... Basically everyone else I know that plays guitar is like that. Which begs the questions why they look so intimidated when I ask them to jam as opposed to just "teaching me real music". My technical proficiency--*I* think--is proof positive that I'm teachable...


lol.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 14, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> I know PLENTY of those... Basically everyone else I know that plays guitar is like that. Which begs the questions why they look so intimidated when I ask them to jam as opposed to just "teaching me real music". My technical proficiency--*I* think--is proof positive that I'm teachable...



I can't say that I have experienced that, the reason I don't Jam very often is because I can't (yeah I know I really suck) but every guitarist and musician I know would jam with me, everyone I have met has asked for a jam even though they know I play 7's. I think that if you were playing with a blues guitarist and all you did was wanked the whole time I could understand why he wouldn't want to play with you again but if you got into it with him and got a cool vibe happening I can't see why they wouldn't want to play with you no matter how many strings you have. If all you are doing is shredding or brutalz and all he does is blues or rock how is that fun for anyone? 

I guess I just don't get it because I haven't seen it, I only know musicians who think jamming is cool and like to play with different people whenever possible. They are massive gear snobs though and would have no problem telling me everything but what they own sucks  To be fair they wouldn't say that, they would simply say I only like ....... guitars.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 14, 2010)

Neal said:


> I worked with a guy that was convinced metal is the easiest style of music to play. He was into hip-hop and pop-punk.



Haha, same thing happened to me once. Some pretentious, indie-elite girl at my high school said the same thing. I put on Diminished to Be by Necrophagist and asked her to transcribe it for me.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 14, 2010)

InCasinoOut said:


> Haha, same thing happened to me once. Some pretentious, indie-elite girl at my high school said the same thing. I put on Diminished to Be by Necrophagist and asked her to transcribe it for me.


Ok that's about the most awesome thing I've heard as comeback.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 14, 2010)

Me and a friend played a rough version of Nile's 'Sacrifice Unto Sebek' for a practical music exam about 5 years ago, and the tolken indie/piano playing/leather jacket/charlie sheen glasses/skinny jean/chuck taylor wearing guy in our class lept across the room and switched the shitty Marshall VS I was using off and said "Man, that sounds like shit" and I was like "Sweet man, I'll just come and turn your shit off, and it wont be when you're pracising, I'll do it when you're actually performing. Deal?"

He's all "Yeah but that just sounds awful"

In reply I explain to him that I really didn't want to haul my amp to school for this and that, pointing at the wee marshall, I made note of how awful and possibly faulty the amp is and that if he doesn't like what I'm playing for the exam, tough fucking bikkies - worry about your own examination.

We scrapped the Nile idea and just jammed something and we got Excellence (highest mark). 

I sat there the morning we got the marks with a look of unmistakable satisfaction on my face


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 14, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Me and a friend played a rough version of Nile's 'Sacrifice Unto Sebek' for a practical music exam about 5 years ago, and the tolken indie/piano playing/leather jacket/charlie sheen glasses/skinny jean/chuck taylor wearing guy in our class lept across the room and switched the shitty Marshall VS I was using off and said "Man, that sounds like shit" and I was like "Sweet man, I'll just come and turn your shit off, and it wont be when you're pracising, I'll do it when you're actually performing. Deal?"
> 
> He's all "Yeah but that just sounds awful"
> 
> ...



That was pure ownage.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 14, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> That was pure ownage.


----------



## jon66 (Feb 14, 2010)

Being fairly new to 7's myself, thought I'd add a personal anecdote. 

Anywho, about a year or so back when I was first looking into getting a 7-string (or hell even try one out, since that's the beauty of music shops, amiright?) I went to all TWO of my local city's music shops. Not a huge city by any means, about 75000 people.

Upon entering each shop, I was quickly greeted by the shop owners, who I'm on a first name basis with, since there's only the 2 places, lol.

"Do you guys have any or ever get any 7-strings in stock?" was my question.

"7-strings? Nobody plays those anymore. Those were just a fad back in the 90s when Korn came out."

That comment just snuck up and sucker punched me straight in the taint. Straight from the shop owner himself. He's pretty much the only employee! There was nobody else around that I could give the "Is this guy serious?" look to. Instantly I wanted to spit out like a dozen bands who use em, but I knew this old hack wouldn't have a clue what I was talking about anyways. This is the type of guy who only only stocks Strats and Les Pauls and every other guitar in the history of music is rubbish.

Worst part is, when I went to competition, the other shop owner greeted me with almost the exact same word-for-word response. 

Even worse, get this twist. lol After the "fad comment 10 years ago" comment, he adds:

"Why get a 7-string, when you can get a gorgeous PRS custom 22? I've got one in stock now for only $2500?"

/Facepalm

Nothing against PRS. Damn If I had my choice of any 6er they'd be up there... But to go from "do you have any 7s" to "why get a 7-string when you can buy my PRS"...

Oh man, that day was chalk full of epic fail...


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a comment that's not really ignorant, because I know the guy who said it was only joking; but if he was serious it would have rubbed me the wrong way.

I was at my local shop that I love to death.  And I was asking one of the guys if he knew if they'd be getting any 8s in so I could try one out, explaining that I already plays 7s and think I'm ready to make the jump to an 8.

Guy who works at the store: "Ready to play bass and guitar at the same time, huh?"
Me: "Yup, pretty much. Hahaha."
GWWATS: "Don't worry man, I'm just fucking around with ya! I'm pretty sure we won't be ordering any, though. Niche market, you know. I can order one for you if you want."

If he hadn't said he was shitting me (and if I didn't know he was before he said it), I would have been kind of pissed. Haha. The guys at that shop are all really cool, the owner has been really cool when I've gone in there with my 7 and played.


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 15, 2010)

oh I've got another one.

So, I was home listening to Richie Havens and my friend stopped by to pick something up.

he heard the song and was like "what the hell is this shit I thought you liked metal."

I didn't know it was wrong to like anything from classical to death metal...

oh the same thing happened with another friend when I put Frank Zappa's "The Grand Wazoo" album on.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I can't say that I have experienced that, the reason I don't Jam very often is because I can't (yeah I know I really suck) but every guitarist and musician I know would jam with me, everyone I have met has asked for a jam even though they know I play 7's. I think that if you were playing with a blues guitarist and all you did was wanked the whole time I could understand why he wouldn't want to play with you again but if you got into it with him and got a cool vibe happening I can't see why they wouldn't want to play with you no matter how many strings you have. If all you are doing is shredding or brutalz and all he does is blues or rock how is that fun for anyone?
> 
> I guess I just don't get it because I haven't seen it, I only know musicians who think jamming is cool and like to play with different people whenever possible. They are massive gear snobs though and would have no problem telling me everything but what they own sucks  To be fair they wouldn't say that, they would simply say I only like ....... guitars.



Well, I think ppl see my guitars and just assume what my style is... It's annoying... Or they hear you play one metal riff or a few scale/arpeggio runs and assume you're just a metalhead. I actually don't write metal at all. I can just play fast. Wooten is fast... Eric Johnson is fast... Hell Bela Fleck is fuckin' fast. Not one of them is a metal artist. I'd rather ppl actually jam w/ me and find out what my style is than for them to TELL me what my style is prematurely. 

I've recently been able to find a few friends that are open minded and willing to play whatever and it's like a breath of fresh air. But I tend to run into the type of ppl I mentioned before more often than not. Sour grapes, perhaps?

Gear snobs aren't so bad, to me. If you know what you like, you know what you like. That can't be said for a lot of ppl.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2010)

"Seven strings? I can hardly handle six!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2010)

jon66 said:


> Being fairly new to 7's myself, thought I'd add a personal anecdote.
> 
> Anywho, about a year or so back when I was first looking into getting a 7-string (or hell even try one out, since that's the beauty of music shops, amiright?) I went to all TWO of my local city's music shops. Not a huge city by any means, about 75000 people.
> 
> ...



The shop owner is absolutely right... Steve Vai had NOTHING to do w/ 7 strings whatsoever...


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 15, 2010)

Paul Malmsteen said:


> Ha, really? When I saw them (supporting also) they were booed off too. I wonder if this is a common occurance for them.
> 
> Which leads me to the most ignorant thing anyone has ever said about music to me. Some girls I was talking to were saying how they liked Bring Me The Horizon, which I thought was weird because they usually like acoustic pop sort of songs. I asked them why they liked them and they said "Because the lead singer is hot."  Now there are so many things wrong with that, but the one I can't figure out is why they would think he is hot.
> 
> ...


all I see is little emo bitches.


if the picture had full body shots instead of just torso's I'd say 

"All I see is little emo bitches wearing their sisters pants."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Seven strings? I can hardly handle six!"



Ha I love that one. I've tried showing ppl the advantage. I think they zone out while I'm talking, though. I always manage to lose them when I tell them there's only 5 more notes...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ha I love that one. I've tried showing ppl the advantage. I think they zone out while I'm talking, though. I always manage to lose them when I tell them there's only 5 more notes...



Yeah, I've pretty much given up on that one.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 15, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well, I think ppl see my guitars and just assume what my style is... It's annoying... Or they hear you play one metal riff or a few scale/arpeggio runs and assume you're just a metalhead. I actually don't write metal at all. I can just play fast. Wooten is fast... Eric Johnson is fast... Hell Bela Fleck is fuckin' fast. Not one of them is a metal artist. I'd rather ppl actually jam w/ me and find out what my style is than for them to TELL me what my style is prematurely.
> 
> I've recently been able to find a few friends that are open minded and willing to play whatever and it's like a breath of fresh air. But I tend to run into the type of ppl I mentioned before more often than not. Sour grapes, perhaps?
> 
> Gear snobs aren't so bad, to me. If you know what you like, you know what you like. That can't be said for a lot of ppl.



I went to pick up some strings on Friday for my Carvin so I have spares when It arrives....only to be told at every single shop that they didn't stock 7-string sets because the metal market was so small........and I also got asked who DR Strings were when I inquired about ordering a few packets to make it worth their while.

a) I don't just play metal. In fact, I don't even look like an archetype of a metalhead but I do enjoy being damned by association....
b) SMALL? That clearly explains why you have all those Ibanez sat on the racks!
c) One shop in the town center stocks Dean, Schecter and ESP so I wondered (reasonably) if they have any 7-strings.....only to be told again that there's no market.....DESPITE the fact I know some of those 6ers have been sat there for months...

Then again, each shop was staffed by know-it-all emo kids in their sister's pants....


----------



## Dr Terror (Feb 15, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> I went to pick up some strings on Friday for my Carvin so I have spares when It arrives....only to be told at every single shop that they didn't stock 7-string sets because the metal market was so small........and I also got asked who DR Strings were when I inquired about ordering a few packets to make it worth their while.
> 
> a) I don't just play metal. In fact, I don't even look like an archetype of a metalhead but I do enjoy being damned by association....
> b) SMALL? That clearly explains why you have all those Ibanez sat on the racks!
> ...



These dudes strike again




I love the way old mate on the right is looking at his band thinking "WTF am I doing here" LOL.

Had the same trouble recently, not with teh emoz, but actually finding a 7th string. Never seen a set with 7 strings in them around here, you basically have buy a regular pack + an extra 56 whatever, but it got worse when the shop told me the only B string they have was an acoustic 58. Just no market for 7's out in the country it seems, electric 7's at least. It sux driving into the big music shops in town for just strings so I had to make do, guitar looks ridiculous with the 1 gold & 6 silver strings. Doesn't sound unplayable, but isn't desirable or professional from any standpoint.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 15, 2010)

6o66er said:


> "Chris Adler SUCKS..." In a conversation about drummers... and also this:
> 
> "Meshuggah's guitarists are so BORING and LAME...their music is just....unintelligent."
> 
> These were both stated by the same idiot....who is also a big DISTURBED fan...I don't think anymore needs to be said there.



I am a big Disturbed fan and I'm not ignorant like this guy. By telling how ignorant he is and pointing to the fact that he likes Disturbed as a flaw, you are the one being ignorant here.


----------



## helly (Feb 15, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> all I see is little emo bitches.
> 
> 
> if the picture had full body shots instead of just torso's I'd say
> ...



Isn't that a bit ignorant in and of itself? Bring me the Horizon are actually pretty cool as long as you dont mind some progressive and hardcore elements in your metal, and regardless, they're still playing heavy music. Far from emo, yo. Having a problem with their haircuts and skinny jeans is the same as the rest of society having a problem with your long hair and way too baggy camo pants. It's just that they decided on a different image than you did, and it happened to work out for 'em.

Leave the fashion out of it, kids


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2010)

helly said:


> Leave the fashion out of it, kids



The truth.


----------



## liamh (Feb 15, 2010)

helly said:


> Bring me the Horizon are actually pretty cool as long as you dont mind some *progressive* and hardcore elements in your metal
> 
> Leave the fashion out of it, kids


What?

Honestly I wouldnt care about their image if that wasnt what attracted such a large percentage of their fanbase.
I challenge you to go on one of their videos and not see a semi-literate teenage girl saying "zomg oli sykes is soooo hawt <3" or words to that effect.
Again, I dont care that people find them good looking, its just the fact that its a massive factor to their success that ticks me off. I guess the same thing can be said for most popular music acts


----------



## helly (Feb 15, 2010)

I think you're over-estimating the effect it has on their popularity, to be honest. Little shitty scene girls are always going to love heavy music, because it's edgy. Then they go around commenting on how hot the band members are because they might just stay over at their house next tour, instead of some other shitty scene girl who also thinks Oli Sykes is liek so hawt.

Trust me, it's not that big of a component to their success. They just honestly happen to be better looking than the dudes in most other big metal bands, and thus, get those comments more often than, say, Cannibal Corpse does.

EDIT: As for the progressive comment, well, they are kinda progressive, aren't they? I don't know if you haven't listened to Suicide Season, but for being a melodic hardcore band, they do a lot of pretty wild shit with their song progressions, synth breaks and similar stuff that gives it a decent progressive edge. I mean, I'm not comparing it to Porcupine Tree or anything, but progressive is still progressive.


----------



## Nonexistant27 (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread needs more of the lolz


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 16, 2010)

I was listening to Rhapsody of Fire, and my friend takes an earphone and as she puts it in her ear she asks "what are you listening to?" she hears one word (I believe it was 'it's') and says "urgh, screamo". To be fair, it was a live recording, and the note wasn't the best, but to judge a song to be screamo after less than a second.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 16, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> I was listening to Rhapsody of Fire, and my friend takes an earphone and as she puts it in her ear she asks "what are you listening to?" she hears one word (I believe it was 'it's') and says "urgh, screamo". To be fair, it was a live recording, and the note wasn't the best, but to judge a song to be screamo after less than a second.



Woah, calling Rhapsody screamo has to be one of the most ignorant things I have ever heard. She is one dumb person, indeed. Rhapsody doesn't even have screaming...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 16, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Woah, calling Rhapsody screamo has to be one of the most ignorant things I have ever heard. She is one dumb person, indeed. Rhapsody doesn't even have screaming...



Well, there are a couple songs with more aggressive vocals, and they've talked about doing a more extreme metal album, so...


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 16, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Woah, calling Rhapsody screamo has to be one of the most ignorant things I have ever heard. *She is one dumb person*, indeed. Rhapsody doesn't even have screaming...



That's a very ignorant thing to say isn't it
I'd rather say "uneducated", as is a lot of people not listening to a particular genre of music.

Imagine that you never heard any metal before, can you say with honesty that you wouldn't describe it with an onomatopetica? Remember that the first thing you pay attention to is the human voice, so it will probably be the first means of categorising a form of music aswell.

Be it growling, breeing, opera or any other form of singing, it's still just a controlled form of screaming.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 16, 2010)

No, Rhapsody is a million miles from Screamo.


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't care if it is really. I don't even care much about genres, there's good music and bad music and those two "genres" are according to my tastes. If you read my post it's the calling people stupid part that gets me.

This isn't a thread about putting music in genres is it?


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 16, 2010)

i had a coworker tell me, while i was listening to classical music, that it wasn't music and had no meaning or emotion because there were no words.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 16, 2010)

Merlin_602 said:


> That's a very ignorant thing to say isn't it
> I'd rather say "uneducated", as is a lot of people not listening to a particular genre of music.
> 
> Imagine that you never heard any metal before, can you say with honesty that you wouldn't describe it with an onomatopetica? Remember that the first thing you pay attention to is the human voice, so it will probably be the first means of categorising a form of music aswell.
> ...



OK. So I didn't choose a good word to express what I was feeling. Alright, just change it to "uneducated". I think she is ignorant because I normally don't judge what I don't really know... but yeah, I was harsh on the word I've chosen. It's alright, anyway hehehe


----------



## TaronKeim (Feb 17, 2010)

That playing/listening/composing it is merely a hobby of mine.

_TJK*


----------



## vontetzianos (Feb 17, 2010)

A friend of mine who's an amazing tech and a part time builder lent me his self-built 30" 8 string for a few days, so I take it to a store that I like very much, into their climate controlled room to try out some amps and such. There was another guy there, playing his custom shop fender into through a fender twin playing some crappy blues licks, and when I'm about to plug into a 5150iii, he calls from across the room to say I musn't plug a bass into a guitar amp. XXDD Huge mental facepalm.


----------



## JMDV1 (May 19, 2010)

where i live is full of people that thinks metal is the same as emo, people that dont understand metal becouse its in eglish etc, people here dont even listen to jazz, blues ,classical NOTHING, the majority here just listens to this .... called reggaeton(chek it out if you want to die) wich is basically the same drum groove in all the songs ,and yeah they look at me like if was a killer or something because i like metal.
and the most ignorant thing someone has told me is this
ugly girl: what are you listening to?
me: metallica
ugly girl: i thought you were a metalhead
me:i am
ugly girl: well metallica is not metal
me: really why?
ugly girl:because they dont sceam (referring to growl)
me:get the hell out of here.


----------



## groph (May 19, 2010)

jon66 said:


> Being fairly new to 7's myself, thought I'd add a personal anecdote.
> 
> Anywho, about a year or so back when I was first looking into getting a 7-string (or hell even try one out, since that's the beauty of music shops, amiright?) I went to all TWO of my local city's music shops. Not a huge city by any means, about 75000 people.
> 
> ...


 
I'd just respond with, "So do you have any seven strings?"

Love it when people would rather look like dicks than answer your question.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## goherpsNderp (May 19, 2010)

*while i listen to any metal or any of my music with people raising their voices or yelling/screaming in any way*

"why are they so angry?"

......wow..... just... wow.

vocal style =/= a specific emotion.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 19, 2010)

To go along with the "screamo" talk above, please keep the following in mind. Most people that use that word in the wrong way don't actually know what screamo means. They aren't calling rhapsody that genre. In my experience, it's ignorant people who have heard the word somewhere (TV, magazine, facebook, etc) and not knowing what it means, assume it means any music with screaming.


----------



## groph (May 19, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> To go along with the "screamo" talk above, please keep the following in mind. Most people that use that word in the wrong way don't actually know what screamo means. They aren't calling rhapsody that genre. In my experience, it's ignorant people who have heard the word somewhere (TV, magazine, facebook, etc) and not knowing what it means, assume it means any music with screaming.


 

Yeah, this has been my experience, pretty much. People hear Alexisonfire, ask what it is, are told it's "screamo," and then "screamo" becomes a blanket term for heavy music they don't like.


----------



## Antimatter (May 19, 2010)

What the fuck does screamo even mean as a musical genre?


----------



## Variant (May 19, 2010)

My other guitarist's cunt of a roommate referred to Strapping Young Lad's music as "screamo".  

I'm pretty sure I could have lit him on fire and dumped his half-dead, charred body into the Columbia River and it would have held up in court as justifiable.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 19, 2010)

Any musically uneducated fuck is going to hear screaming and call it screamo, that's just what the taboo name for it is right now, like it used to be hardcore, but then that fell out of the cool category, so it became screamo, next it'll be like dancecore or techocore, just watch.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 19, 2010)

It's just because screamo has a recognizable word in it, scream, unlike hardcore, metal, or something like that.


----------



## Variant (May 19, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> It's just because screamo has a recognizable word in it, *scream*, unlike hardcore, metal, or something like that.



Yeah, it's not the *scream* part any of us have issue with... It's the *'mo* part.  <--I'm doing this as hard as I can

Call SYL *screametal* all day long if you want, and I won't likely feel the insatiable need to beat your ballsack with a nerf bat until your nose bleeds, but quit it with the emo shit. Devy sceams like no other, but this is about as un-emo as it gets:


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2010)

I dunno. Jed looks like he might cut himself to feel better about the way his peers treat him.


----------



## Joeywilson (May 19, 2010)

this thread is depressing, so many arrogant people 

But seeing that pic of SYL just reminded me that Jed and Devin's old cabs are at my drummer's house so it's okay.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 19, 2010)

All these have been said about my band

"Drop the Marilyn Manson stage antics and focus on the music"
"People only go to your shows to see your Slipknot ripoff costumes"
"You only have fans because you dress up"


----------



## Hellbound (May 20, 2010)

Living in Louisiana anything other than "Pantera" or "Down" is considered nu-metal rap rock. Lots of Rednecks in my area and not judging them I mean many have huge vinyl stickers on the back of their trucks that says "Redneck" in very big bold letters,lol, but all these red necks love their "Pantera" with a passion....,you say one bad thing about them expect to get jumped....seriously.

I love Black Metal and a perfect example was just the other day at my local music shop I was playing on a Mesa Triple Rectifier with an LTD EC-1000. I was just playing a few licks from "Dimmu Borgir" when one of the employees says in his native tongue " ah so yooz like to play dat nu-metal shit huh?"lol

We were both outside the store and I was playing some "Dimmu Borgir" songs from their Puritanical album from the cd player in my truck to show him some really awesome metal and not nu-metal. His words were something along the lines of "yeah man nothing against that whole rap/rock nu-metal stuff but I love my Pantera I just cain't take that while nu-metal emo scream kinda music....but if it's whatch yer into dat's all that matters".

I get this at least twice a week. One time at a gas station I had some "Old Man's Child" blasting pretty loud on my truck system and once again some other guy or "southern" guy was just standing there next to me shaking his head back and forth...."all you guys with yer nu-metal you have no clue what real metal is.....try listening to Lynerd Skynerd or Down, that's real metal not that messy nu-metal or emo whatever you call that noise",lol

I just laugh....nothing against "Down" they've just never been my cup of beer....but how in the Hell is Lynard Skynard considered metal?


----------



## Hellbound (May 20, 2010)

....also like the post above I can completely relate to the whole 7 string guitar thing being directly linked to being a Korn fanatic. I walked in my local guitar shop this week with my Schecter Blackjack ATX C7 and right away the employee is like, "uh oh we got anotha Korn freak here",lol
I asked if they had any .70 strings in stock and he freaked out and said it would be impossible to use that on an electric....after I told him I prefer .70's for tuning down to G he was in total dis-belief, saying that it would be impossible to be able to have that low of a note register.....well on my Engl and Schecter I can tune all the way down to a whole octave lower from standard E and it is as tight as can be.
In all of New Orleans and towns close by the thickest strings I have found are .58's good luck finding .60's....eBay is what I stick to now.

I could never imagine having such a non creative mind like many so called musicians here.....many are so close minded it's depressing. I hope the music scene is better in North Carolina where I'm moving soon.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 20, 2010)

I guess it would be "You can't play that, you're not good enough." Got no idea how playing ability has anything to do with instrument of choice.


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 20, 2010)

Harry said:


> The whole emo calling thing got way out of hand.
> For some people, it became a derogatory way of describing any form of rock music.
> I've had people call what I listen to, be it technical death metal, blues rock or hard rock 'emo'
> 
> ...



In conversation with a friend's snooty brother I mentioned that I listen to a lot of metal. He all but literally turned his nose up at it. 

So I launched into the usual metal apologetics "while you may not like the aggression and the energy present in most metal, you cannot dismiss the level of musicianship, the complexity of song writing or the strong use of melody much of it uses as opposed to current pop or even classic pop" or something of the like

He fires back "heavy metal just plays scales"

"home boy, all music is just creatively playing scales, metal or otherwise"


----------



## Demiurge (May 20, 2010)

No biggie here, but there's kind of a big hardcore scene in my state (most of the bands, though, assume that nu-metal riffs + using the phrase "sever all ties" in a song constitutes hardcore but I digress...), so many people use the term "hardcore" for anything heavier than Green Day.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 20, 2010)

mm66554 said:


> Cool, is it even worth spending £500 on a bass? I mean, I never though about playing an underlying instrument, but always a leading one. Is it fun to play bass like it is to play guitar? Seems really boring with a metronome.


----------



## Prydogga (May 20, 2010)

Where the hell is that post from!?





metallisuk said:


> this thread is depressing, so many arrogant people
> 
> But seeing that pic of SYL just reminded me that Jed and Devin's old cabs are at my drummer's house so it's okay.



 I want either!


----------



## mrhankey87 (May 20, 2010)

The most ignorant thing I hear a lot of times (unfortunately) is thinking that being famous is directly proportional to being good at playing/singing.


----------



## matt397 (May 20, 2010)

groph said:


> Yeah, this has been my experience, pretty much. People hear Alexisonfire, ask what it is, are told it's "screamo," and then "screamo" becomes a blanket term for heavy music they don't like.


 
 Whats not to like about Alexisonfire ??


----------



## behemoth91 (May 20, 2010)

I had on a cannibal corpse shirt on and some kid comes up to me and says. "eh are you emo?" and i say" no wtf cannibal corpse rapes those emo kids" then he says" well i still think your emo" and the thing is i dont do finger nail polish, no long hair no metal wristbands or anything.


----------



## kung_fu (May 20, 2010)

behemoth91 said:


> I had on a cannibal corpse shirt on and some kid comes up to me and says. "eh are you emo?" and i say" no wtf cannibal corpse rapes those emo kids" then he says" well i still think your emo" and the thing is i dont do finger nail polish, no long hair no metal wristbands or anything.



Were you crying and/or cutting yourself at the time? Just askin


----------



## behemoth91 (May 20, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> Were you crying and/or cutting yourself at the time? Just askin


 lol fuck that shit, gotta enjoy life not obsess and cry like a baby.


----------



## Joeywilson (May 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Where the hell is that post from!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can fight the other guitar player in my band for jed's cab. I'm being burried with mine.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 20, 2010)

I love this thread sooooo much.
So much talk of meshuggah i switched from the faceless to meshuggah just cause i got the urge!
But in all seriousness i have a story of what happened to me, rather recently too.

Some kid saw a picture and an old band members facebook of me and her backstage and i was wearing my beloved HatecrewDeathroll shirt. So the kid says something like "Children of bodom is fucking garbage, they are a skidmark on music's integrity"
So ofcourse im going to back up my favorite band of all time and call him out on it and said "wtf are you talking about? Bodom are musically amazing and the only valid reason you probably say they suck is because you're a fat punk rock junky"
after that i checked his music interests and he likes some deathcore and deicide and suffocation and some older metal. 
So i go back and add another comment "ok i think you may be dumb for calling a band that is closely related to some of what you listen to and has even toured with bands you like (I.E. black dahlia muder, job for a cowboy) a skidmark on musics integrity when these bands you like are super similar."
i get a response....
"No i listen to REAL metal like deicide and suffocationa and good bands like that, Children of Bodom is complete shit, i hate that faggot symphonic black metal crap."
This is when i literally didnt care about anything anymore.
SYMPONIC BLACK METAL!?!?!? (i have nothing against that genre, trust me on that. I just found it hard to believe that he called CoB that. The rest of the "discussion" if you will just showed his true ignorance even MORE. but this amount of ignorance set me off)
So i basically tried teaching the kid to say "i think they arent good because ___" not "theyre faggots for using keyboards" (he also said that) ofcourse the lesson didnt work so i said "you know what, fine, im trying to help you so some big guy who loves slayer doesnt rip your head open, but you know what, fuck you, have fun being the ignorant prepubescent dickhat you are." and havent talked to him since. 
shit pissed me off.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 20, 2010)

One of my teachers said it's no use categorizing metal further than "metal." I thought that was ignorant. But then I asked how could one then explain a band's sound, or tell a friend about what band X sounds like, and his argument was "Why not just mention other similar artists?"


----------



## Hellbound (May 20, 2010)

You use that much energy on some stupid fat kid? Just do like I do and cook them up and eat them. They taste like chicken with a hint of pork....awesome for protein.




vhmetalx said:


> I love this thread sooooo much.
> So much talk of meshuggah i switched from the faceless to meshuggah just cause i got the urge!
> But in all seriousness i have a story of what happened to me, rather recently too.
> 
> ...


----------



## vhmetalx (May 20, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> You use that much energy on some stupid fat kid? Just do like I do and cook them up and eat them. They taste like chicken with a hint of pork....awesome for protein.


haha well no the kid isnt fat by any means. plus i was being nice cause that kid is also the girl's friend (somewhat anyway) so i was trying to make nice ya know... for possible after jam fun times. EDIT: (after rereading that last sentence, it seems a bit off.... i meant with the girl, not the dude.)
but ya know... i havent had enough protein lately.. maybe ill take your advice.


----------



## via (May 20, 2010)

well i got various storys...

first i can remember was back in school when i was like 15-16, something like that... i was listening to my piece of mind CD (!) at the time in the class during a small break...
some girl in my class came over to me grabbed my earphones while asking "what are u listening to?" and before i could even answer she put one plug in her ear... current song was "the trooper", barely 3 seconds later she pulled it out, had a disgusted mimic and throw my earphones on the ground... 
needless to say...that was very low

i've been named a satanic a few times because i was listening to megadeth... don't ask me

well your music is noise happened to everyone of us, so don't even get me started

before we started the first song of our set some 17-19 yo came over to our singer and just asked "do your songs have breaks???"
... well it's like saying "FUCK YOUR MUSIC AND EVERYTHING AROUND IT, JUST GIVE US SOME MINDLESS BREAKSZz"

damn i hate this ignorance stuff :-D


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> SYMPONIC BLACK METAL!?!?!? (i have nothing against that genre, trust me on that. I just found it hard to believe that he called CoB that.


If you listen to the first couple albums, you'll see that calling them isn't particularly unreasonable. That said, those are also their best, by far.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 20, 2010)

true story:

me & a co-worker decided to bring our guitars to work and jam during lunch hour. i had an ibanez rg, the other guy had a jackson soloist.

another co-worker, who by the is a hill-billy, heard us playing and stopped and watched.

after a few minutes he asked us "how come your guitars dont have a hole in um?"


----------



## vhmetalx (May 21, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> If you listen to the first couple albums, you'll see that calling them isn't particularly unreasonable. That said, those are also their best, by far.



Well sure they arent too off from it but i still wouldnt think of them as symphonic black metal. idk maybe its just me


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 21, 2010)

About 4 months into my English class way back in grade 9.

Teacher: [insert talk about English] and when you want to use a pos-

approx 30 seconds

*stares at my Metallica sweater*

approx 30 seconds

Oh... You're one of them.

Needless to say I dropped from a 90 to a 60 in that class after. Catholic high school for the win.

Also, when my old band played at my high school talent show a teacher needed to be escorted out of the building.


----------



## Malacoda (May 21, 2010)

There's always the tons of dicks who go "how can you listen to death metal, it's just a guy shredding his vocal cords and beating guitars with sticks". .


----------



## fretlicker (May 21, 2010)

people have perceptions,try not to change it but influence it with your songs


the whole concept of society is misanthropy


IN EXILE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

SoundClick artist: IN EXILE (DJENT) - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## metalmonster (May 21, 2010)

"Meshuggah ? but the drummer is totally out of rythm ! "


----------



## Zamm Bell (May 21, 2010)

I hate it when people say my note choices are to wierd sounding, and i use odd rhythems. Or even better "your facial expressions are offputting", makes me wonder if these people actualy listen to music, or just fingering their bumholes whilst slating people on youtube...


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (May 22, 2010)

stryker1800 said:


> i had a coworker tell me, while i was listening to classical music, that it wasn't music and had no meaning or emotion because there were no words.



Well YEAH! How are you supposed to know how to feel during a song if there are no vocals to tell you how to feel. Pfft.


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (May 22, 2010)

Too many stories to count.
Plenty of "it's just random noise" or "it's not even music" in reference to my enjoying metal.
One time in college I was listening to Nothing (yup, another Meshuggah story) and this kid on my hall walked into my room during Glints Collide. (He was a big fan of bands like Radiohead, Muse, etc.)

"What's that?"
"Meshuggah"
"You like this?"
"Well, yeah. I wouldn't be listening to it otherwise."
"But he's just screaming! Is that guitar? It's too low! Is that a scale? And you can't even follow the beat!"

Fun stuff.


----------



## BrainArt (May 22, 2010)

I was just thinking about it, and I came up with the PERFECT comeback to the whole "Your music is noise" bullshit we all encounter.


"Your music is noise!" "Well yes, you are correct, as is yours. Because, you see, all music is noise. " 

Any or all of you can feel free to use that if you are ever put into that situation, again.


----------



## Hellbound (May 22, 2010)

I love it when someone says "All their doing is screaming I can do the same thing." So I tell them to try it and it sounds god aweful like a pig dying. Then they say "see I sound just like him, he is not doing anything different than me....I should hook up with a band and make millions doing this.",lol.
I used to be a singer...well screamer I guess is the word but believe me it takes talent to be able to scream and sound good doing it. Also, much harder IMO being a lead singer as opposed to playing guitar. The amount of energy it takes to do a whole 45 minute set is crazy. I kinda miss being a singer but am loving guitars so much better.


----------



## Isan (May 27, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I was just thinking about it, and I came up with the PERFECT comeback to the whole "Your music is noise" bullshit we all encounter.
> 
> 
> "Your music is noise!" "Well yes, you are correct, as is yours. Because, you see, all music is noise. "
> ...



um the most common definition of noise is an undesirable sound


----------



## vhmetalx (May 27, 2010)

some asain kid called meshuggah "screamo" a couple days ago. i almost socked him.


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 27, 2010)

My friend's brother was having his birthday, and he and his friends are big on getting stoned while listening to the doors and jimmy hendrix and that kind of thing, so I asked one my friends if he was going to my friend's brother party and he replied: "No man, I don't feel like going to an EMO party tonight" and I said, Emo party? What the fuck are you talking about, and he says, "yeah those guys are gonna be smoking weed and listening to led zepellin all night long" I gave myself the most epic facepalm after that.


----------



## Dark_Matter (May 27, 2010)

That the shit I was listening to (Opeth - Blackwater Park) is untalented and that I should listen to blink 182


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 27, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> All these have been said about my band
> 
> "Drop the Marilyn Manson stage antics and focus on the music"
> "People only go to your shows to see your Slipknot ripoff costumes"
> "You only have fans because you dress up"



I think they're jealous of maddd stage presence.


----------



## liamh (May 27, 2010)

^How many times did you stab him?


----------



## The Somberlain (May 27, 2010)

I suppose back on this little forum called Guitarworld where this kid called Blackhell said that the Beatles were crap and less influential than Pantera. I'm confused

Oh, and he said "Betovans Orchastra" or something like that and I did a short essay on how the classical era was less interesting than baroque, romantic, and contemporary eras as a whole. He said "wut."


----------



## Guamskyy (May 27, 2010)

I hate it when people refer every type of metal as "screamo." It really urks me to hear that word, its not a genre, it is an ignorant person's way of not knowing how to handle a broad and emerging genre called METAL. Also when people say your music sucks, listen to (insert gay band here) WHAT THE HELL? Your fucking joking right? I don't critique your music, because a specific genre isn't better than another, they are made to satisfy the wide arrange of listeners of music, so don't you judge me.


----------



## Antimatter (May 27, 2010)

Why can't people just get along, man?


----------



## telecaster90 (May 27, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> I hate it when people refer every type of metal as "screamo." It really urks me to hear that word, its not a genre, it is an ignorant person's way of not knowing how to handle a broad and emerging genre called METAL. Also when people say your music sucks, listen to (insert gay band here) WHAT THE HELL? Your fucking joking right? I don't critique your music, because a specific genre isn't better than another, they are made to satisfy the wide arrange of listeners of music, so don't you judge me.



Metal's an emerging genre?


----------



## metalvince333 (May 27, 2010)

That gojira is deathcore and that MY band was deathcore...come on..


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 27, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> My friend's brother was having his birthday, and he and his friends are big on getting stoned while listening to the doors and jimmy hendrix and that kind of thing, so I asked one my friends if he was going to my friend's brother party and he replied: "No man, I don't feel like going to an EMO party tonight" and I said, Emo party? What the fuck are you talking about, and he says, "yeah those guys are gonna be smoking weed and listening to led zepellin all night long" I gave myself the most epic facepalm after that.



IMO you win the thread.








[/IMG]


----------



## ittoa666 (May 27, 2010)

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Too many stories to count.
> Plenty of "it's just random noise" or "it's not even music" in reference to my enjoying metal.
> One time in college I was listening to Nothing (yup, another Meshuggah story) and this kid on my hall walked into my room during Glints Collide. (He was a big fan of bands like Radiohead, Muse, etc.)
> 
> ...



I love the stories about people not being able to wrap their heads around riff cycling. Lol.


----------



## Guamskyy (May 28, 2010)

telecaster90 said:


> Metal's an emerging genre?



Well I didn't really mean it like that, I meant that every type of metal music out there can't be classified into "screamo" if you know what I mean. But then some music scenes in different cities get bigger and bigger, so it could be an emerging genre, but its whatever.


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 28, 2010)

Music is music I say!
We all have our different tastes, but I agree, it is rather obnoxious having one person say [insert band here] is 'emo' because such and such person doesn't like them or the singer of said band is screaming. Emo is a derogatory term now pretty much like everyone on here is saying.

But hey, you know, at least some of the screamo/emo bands out there have the balls to go up on stage in front of hordes of people and play their music even if it is somewhat over emotional and whiny. They do so despite the fact that they are hated on and what not. Some of these bands (not all) do it because that's how they connect with their music. People have their opinions and should respect that...however, that won't happen much in the real world sadly.

Anyway, to be on topic the most ignorant thing I've had someone say about my music is:

"you sound like the cookie monster, is that what you want to sound like?"

And another

Guy referring to one of the generes on my ex-band's myspace:

"You guys are definitely not 'hardcore', take it out of your genre"

Me: "we have elements of hardcore in our music; it fits within our subgenre"

guy: "no, you don't play enough breakdowns and none of your band members look hardcore enough, and none of you are straight edge"

So uh, according to this guy, there are aesthetic requirements to playing a certain genre


----------



## JohnIce (May 28, 2010)

I remember one of our songs being called "lame 80's fagrock revival" on Youtube by a dude. I went to check out his channel and his most recent favourite was this:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 28, 2010)

Zamm Bell said:


> I hate it when people say my note choices are to wierd sounding, and i use odd rhythems. Or even better "your facial expressions are offputting", makes me wonder if these people actualy listen to music, or just fingering their bumholes whilst slating people on youtube...



Oh a cheeky dig at the people who didn't like the videos you posted a while back

I see what you did there 


Some of the worst I've heard seem to be about Bass not being allowed lead parts or solos, and that bassists who want to take a solo or play a sort of lead style ala Jaco, Wooten, Hellborg etc "should just learn guitar". I think if you one day learn that any instrument can solo (some are easier to solo with than others, I won't lie, but a good solo is a good solo, just as a bad solo is a bad one) you take a big step above the masses towards musical enlightenment.


----------



## HeartCollector (May 28, 2010)

I was talking to a friend about synyster gates. And he said "Synyster gates is one of the best guitarists out there right now" I was so baffled I almost didn't know what to say. So I referenced to his instructional vid about sweeping and said "Dude those sweeps sounded like shit" to which he replied "Nuh uh! They were so clean!"

If you can't tell the difference between completely unsynchronized garbage and clean sweeps then you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Anthony (May 28, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I remember one of our songs being called "lame 80's fagrock revival" on Youtube by a dude. I went to check out his channel and his most recent favourite was this:



Dude, your band is amazing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> I suppose back on this little forum called Guitarworld where this kid called Blackhell said that the Beatles were crap and less influential than Pantera. I'm confused


 

Gotta love ppl who think that what they think of a band determines the band's overall influence.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Some of the worst I've heard seem to be about Bass not being allowed lead parts or solos, and that bassists who want to take a solo or play a sort of lead style ala Jaco, Wooten, Hellborg etc "should just learn guitar". I think if you one day learn that any instrument can solo (some are easier to solo with than others, I won't lie, but a good solo is a good solo, just as a bad solo is a bad one) you take a big step above the masses towards musical enlightenment.


 
Yes... They'll either say just learn guitar or... Why are you playing it like a guitar... Or that's too busy...

I bought my bass w/ 5 strings and 24 frets for a reason. 'Nuff said... 

Also... If you're implying that bass solos are more difficult I'd have to agree. Simply because they still have to maintain the groove while soloing. Wooten's fuckin' phenomenal at that.


----------



## Sacha (May 28, 2010)

The worst I get is from reviewers saying the music I make has 'no feeling' or 'no soul' blah blah blah...like fuck yes, I spent years locked in my basement perfecting this shit and going into unfathomable debt just for the fuck of it. PRICK!


----------



## Fuel (May 28, 2010)

ENDITOL said:


> The worst I get is from reviewers saying the music I make has 'no feeling' or 'no soul' blah blah blah...like fuck yes, I spent years locked in my basement perfecting this shit and going into unfathomable debt just for the fuck of it. PRICK!


+1 I'm not awesome enough to have reviewers, but I've gotten my playing dismissed by every Dimecore kid at my school because I "lack soul." I guess feeling = slow.

Also, I love how the people who attack "shredders" are either non-musicians, or guitarists who can't play like that to save their lives.


----------



## AliceAxe (May 28, 2010)

I've got a guitar related one. 

I was at a music store listening to this guy do a clinic about a multi effects pedal, the audience comprised mainly of kids. When asked about the simulated talkbox effect, he seem stumped and proceeded to explain that they created this because normaly to get the effect the guitarist had to stick a cable in his mouth from his amp would get shocked so this solved that problem. It sure seems like it would be something ment as a joke in the telling, but the guy at the time acted dead serious about his explanation. And no one in the audience was laughing. We'll mabee 1 was giggling - me.


----------



## BrainArt (May 28, 2010)

Isan said:


> um the most common definition of noise is an undesirable sound



My point still stands.


----------



## Steve08 (May 28, 2010)

"this guitarist plays with no emotion/feeling/soul/other arbitrary crap"
I believe you're talking about phrasing there, guy...

"this isn't music"
Anyone who says that is just...


----------



## techcoreriffman (May 28, 2010)

One from the other day:

friend Ethan: Dude, do you wanna go to a concert with me?
Me: Not really, I'm not really into the same music as you are.
E: Yeah, we like the same stuff. You like screamo and I like screamo.
M: I don't like screamo. I like deathcore/death metal.
E: Dude, it's a Hellyeah concert.
M: That's hardly even hard rock.
E: It's definately screamo, you'd love it.
M: I don't like screamo. You don't even know what that means.
E: Dude, all you listen to is screamo.
M: *pulls out iPod* *shuffles through a couple songs (Born of Osiris, Veil of Maya, Necrophagist, Behemoth, The Acacia Strain...)
E: I told you, they sound just like that.
M: /facepalm 

My mom the other day while I was playing along to It's Torn Away by Veil of Maya. 
Mom: Why do they play those weird ugly sounding chords?
Me: You mean like this? *plays minor 7th chord (I think, I don't know my theory too well)
Mom: Yeah, that sounds horrible.
Me: It's supposed to be discordant
Mom: What's that mean?
Me: That's the way it's supposed to sound
Mom: They should play guitar like regular people.


----------



## Antimatter (May 28, 2010)

One thing I hate is when people say they listen to "pretty much everything" and when you ask them to name some bands they like they list all pop bands. No blues, metal, rock, jazz, anything. Just a bunch of pop.


----------



## Explorer (May 28, 2010)

Just to take a different tack, and show how things might look from outside a particular vantage point...

There are more commonalities between metal "genres" than there are differences. One can look at the roots of heaviness (Zeppelin and Hendrix, for example) and see the line of descent to the modern practitioners of metal. 

The best thing I remember from someone who made assumptions about members of SS.org, and their Agile guitar choices, though...

*"of all the finishes for an 8-string, which, lets face it, most people play metal on, why natural colors instead of black? ...natural colors don't really fit with metal, no? all the 7-strings have awesome colors, but the 8's are so boring."*

The colors were chosen by poll, and black never made it into the top 20 requested colors. The person assumed that the majority of those playing the Agile ERGs were not only playing metal, but also wanted just black guitars. However, the colors were chosen by those who were willing to pay, and the company bowed to their wishes, so it's a case of the market disproving someone's stereotypes. 

However... does that mean that metalheads themselves are okay with claiming that black is the natural color for guitars? *If a metal fan can say that with a straight face, that would fit outsiders' observations that metal is pretty much the same, regardless of what arguments one makes about the existence of subgenres and their differences....*

*laugh*


----------



## ittoa666 (May 28, 2010)

All this makes me happy that my mom understands the music I listen to. She did see van halen twice after all.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 28, 2010)

"Fuck 7 strings, if u cant do it with 6 why do it at all... so ya "

some ass on veils page.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> minor *2nd* chord


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> One from the other day:
> 
> friend Ethan: Dude, do you wanna go to a concert with me?
> Me: Not really, I'm not really into the same music as you are.
> ...



'Regular People'

You should play her that song


----------



## KenAncients (May 29, 2010)

DAude Joey Jordanson from slipknot is the best drummer ever.
Me:"Oh really? What makes you believe that?
DA:He was strapped to a seat and played drums suspended.
Me:Oh your right , he must be the best drummer in the world. I know I couldn't play guitar without my feet on the ground"(sarcasm)


----------



## ondovcs1 (May 29, 2010)

My favorite ignorant music comment. It was a bit snide on my part, but it felt pretty goddamn good.

I work at a bar in a college town (East Lansing, MI - Michigan State). I love my job and the people I work with, but if it's not Lady Gaga or T-Pain, they think it sucks. Having said that, I put my iPod in one night when we were cleaning after work... IPOD... and put on Origin's Echoes of Decimation:

hot bartender I work with: Your CD is skipping
Me: It's and iPod....... (Blank stare at her)
Bartender: Well, I think it's skipping

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... one of the crowning moments of my life.


----------



## Cuda (May 29, 2010)

> Anything above a high B doesn't sound great to begin with anyway.


----------



## ry_z (May 29, 2010)

The first time I linked this in the SS.org chat, someone replied "how the fuck is this even music?"


----------



## Trypios (May 29, 2010)

This thread

pffff 8/6 time signature
what the hell is that


----------



## -One- (May 29, 2010)

HeartCollector said:


> I was talking to a friend about synyster gates. And he said "Synyster gates is one of the best guitarists out there right now" I was so baffled I almost didn't know what to say. So I referenced to his instructional vid about sweeping and said "Dude those sweeps sounded like shit" to which he replied "Nuh uh! They were so clean!"
> 
> If you can't tell the difference between completely unsynchronized garbage and clean sweeps then you're a fucking idiot.


In your friend's defense, on his good days, Synyster Gates outplays many of the guitarists out there, no contest, even if you don't like his music.
It just happens that he has lots of bad days, where he plays like absolute shit 

Anyway, I was discussing polyrhythms and polymeters with my friend Sarah while she was preparing to teach drum majors at her school. The discussion inevitably led me to Meshuggah, where one of the freshmen (God, can't stand freshmen ) referred to them as "shitty screamo," and "less talented than T-Pain," because they don't have a "good beat." It is now safe to say he will never talk about Meshuggah that way again, since because of him, that whole class had to learn all of _obZen_


----------



## evilmnky204 (May 29, 2010)

-One- said:


> Anyway, I was discussing polyrhythms and polymeters with my friend Sarah while she was preparing to teach drum majors at her school. The discussion inevitably led me to Meshuggah, where one of the freshmen (God, can't stand freshmen ) referred to them as "shitty screamo," and "less talented than T-Pain," because they don't have a "good beat." It is now safe to say he will never talk about Meshuggah that way again, since because of him, that whole class had to learn all of _obZen_



honestly, as hard as that would be, i'd still KILL to have a teacher like that.


----------



## -One- (May 29, 2010)

It was more of a one time thing, my days as a percussionist are long behind me now. I just kind of stepped in and was like, "Okay, he just fucked with one of the most rhythmically challenging bands ever. Can I fuck with your class today?"


----------



## Cynic (May 29, 2010)

-One- said:


> In your friend's defense, on his good days, Synyster Gates outplays many of the guitarists out there, no contest, even if you don't like his music.
> It just happens that he has lots of bad days, where he plays like absolute shit
> 
> Anyway, I was discussing polyrhythms and polymeters with my friend Sarah while she was preparing to teach drum majors at her school. The discussion inevitably led me to Meshuggah, where one of the freshmen (God, can't stand freshmen ) referred to them as "shitty screamo," and "less talented than T-Pain," because they don't have a "good beat." It is now safe to say he will never talk about Meshuggah that way again, since because of him, that whole class had to learn all of _obZen_



FUCKING YES


----------



## Danxile (May 29, 2010)

"what are you gonna do with 8 strings? Anything more than six doesn't even sound like a guitar anymore" -guitar tech from a local music store


----------



## B36arin (May 29, 2010)

I once ended up in a discussion with a good friend about Avenged Sevenfold. I find them quite boring and annoying, but he loves them. Anyway, I don't like telling people that I think the music they listen to sucks, but he kept asking me why I didn't like Avenged Sevenfold. I listed a number of reasons, but he still didn't believe I was being honest, so he told me to show him something that I listen to regularly. I had my iPod there, so I put on some Nevermore...

"Seriously man, how can you dig this but find Avenged Sevenfold boring? They sound incredibly similar!"


----------



## vhmetalx (May 29, 2010)

B36arin said:


> I once ended up in a discussion with a good friend about Avenged Sevenfold. I find them quite boring and annoying, but he loves them. Anyway, I don't like telling people that I think the music they listen to sucks, but he kept asking me why I didn't like Avenged Sevenfold. I listed a number of reasons, but he still didn't believe I was being honest, so he told me to show him something that I listen to regularly. I had my iPod there, so I put on some Nevermore...
> 
> "Seriously man, how can you dig this but find Avenged Sevenfold boring? They sound incredibly similar!"



thats a big fail... on your buddys part i mean.


----------



## Antimatter (May 29, 2010)

-One- said:


> In your friend's defense, on his good days, Synyster Gates outplays many of the guitarists out there, no contest, even if you don't like his music.
> It just happens that he has lots of bad days, where he plays like absolute shit
> 
> Anyway, I was discussing polyrhythms and polymeters with my friend Sarah while she was preparing to teach drum majors at her school. The discussion inevitably led me to Meshuggah, where one of the freshmen (God, can't stand freshmen ) referred to them as "shitty screamo," and "less talented than T-Pain," because they don't have a "good beat." It is now safe to say he will never talk about Meshuggah that way again, since because of him, that whole class had to learn all of _obZen_


 
I bet they had fun with Pravus


----------



## JohnIce (May 30, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Dude, your band is amazing.


 
Wow, cheers mate! 

I just had another nice one, when Paul Grey died and I posted it on Facebook. A friend of mine, who I knew is a huge fan of his and was saving up for his signature Ibby bass and whatnot, commented that he was her biggest idol and that this was horrible news.

In comes another dude, saying: "As if the _bass player_ was your biggest idol! LOLz etc."

She said sure he was, he influenced her to start playing and that she'd picked out a ton of his stuff. I chime in and say "Well, she's a bass player herself, it's no wonder she's influenced by other bass players..."

He says "I guess that'd be it... because I mean normally people wouldn't care if the bass player died, it wouldn've been much worse if Corey or Joey etc. had died".

I really couldn't be bothered with drawing that argument any further. A friend of mine came in and told the dude to fuck himself, which I later bought him a beer for


----------



## 8string (May 31, 2010)

ry_z said:


> The first time I linked this in the SS.org chat, someone replied "how the fuck is this even music?"




that was cool shit, rep fo' you


----------



## Variant (May 31, 2010)

^
No doubt. Some the better glitch/IDM/whathaveyou I've ever heard.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (May 31, 2010)

Me - "Yeah. So dio died today? Fucked up man.."
My Friend - "Yeah i know, its a sad day for metal..."
His Friend - "So your sad about a guy you dont know dying? What ever..Who is he?"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 31, 2010)

Andrewsonfire said:


> Me - "Yeah. So dio died today? Fucked up man.."
> My Friend - "Yeah i know, its a sad day for metal..."
> His Friend - "So your sad about a guy you dont know dying? What ever..Who is he?"


----------



## Antimatter (May 31, 2010)

Andrewsonfire said:


> Me - "Yeah. So dio died today? Fucked up man.."
> My Friend - "Yeah i know, its a sad day for metal..."
> His Friend - "So your sad about a guy you dont know dying? What ever..Who is he?"


 
That's not ignorant, that's just not right.


----------



## Joeywilson (May 31, 2010)

ry_z said:


> The first time I linked this in the SS.org chat, someone replied "how the fuck is this even music?"




/thread.


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 31, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1995456 said:


> IMO you win the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know! 

I have another epic ignorant moment for you guys, a friend of mine that actually went to the before mentioned EMO party, told one of the before mentioned potheads, that I played a seven string guitar, and he said, "Dude, those are obsolete, no one uses them now." And proceeded to smoke some more. 

Ignorance FTMFW.


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Jun 1, 2010)

Guy at Guitar Center: Why are the mids so high on that amp
Me: Well, a guitar is a midrange instrument...so..
Guy at GC: Dude just scoop the mids it will sound PERFECT.

xD

also anybody who doesn't listen to metal because of "the screaming" xD


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 1, 2010)

slayerrulesyo said:


> also anybody who doesn't listen to metal because of "the screaming" xD



I've gotten that. The person said: "I don't like Metal because of the screaming and freak people".


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, not listening to metal because of the screaming (given that the brand of metal in question does include screaming) is a pretty valid opinion to me. I mean, I don't listen to Attack Attack because of the vocals, and plenty of people don't listen to bands like Nevermore or Dream Theater because they DON'T scream. It's all up to the listener really. As long as you don't diss a band that you never bothered listening to in the first place, it's cool with me.

The part about scooping the mids though is hilarious  That's not a matter of opinion, that's just a lack of practical experience with sound.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 1, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Well, not listening to metal because of the screaming (given that the brand of metal in question does include screaming) is a pretty valid opinion to me. I mean, I don't listen to Attack Attack because of the vocals, and plenty of people don't listen to bands like Nevermore or Dream Theater because they DON'T scream. It's all up to the listener really. As long as you don't diss a band that you never bothered listening to in the first place, it's cool with me.
> 
> The part about scooping the mids though is hilarious  That's not a matter of opinion, that's just a lack of practical experience with sound.



True, but this person meant anything metal has screaming in it. I should have mentioned that, but I had woken up not too long before I posted that, so my brain wasn't on 100%. 

And you're right about the scooping mids thing.  I don't think I've had anyone tell me to scoop my mids.  

My cousin feels like it's necessary to scoop his mids out, so when we jam with our other cousin on drums, he feels the need to crank his amp up higher.  One of these days when he does that, I'm going to go over to it and re-EQ it for him, so he can cut through. That fucker needs to listen to my advice more often when it comes to EQing.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 1, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> And you're right about the scooping mids thing.  I don't think I've had anyone tell me to scoop my mids.



My friend, who I think I have mentioned to you before, said to me the other day, as I was tweaking my amp after he butchered the settings 

"Yeah but we like different tones"

Bear in mind he's never learned or bothered to really listen to his tone, his settings are as follows (Not oclock):

Gain: 10, Treble 10, Mids 4, Bass 8, all other accompanying pedals have gain and tone at 10.  I really doubt any thought has been put into this fuzzy, almost inaudible "tone" of his


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 1, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> My friend, who I think I have mentioned to you before, said to me the other day, as I was tweaking my amp after he butchered the settings
> 
> "Yeah but we like different tones"
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I remember that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2010)

slayerrulesyo said:


> Guy at Guitar Center: Why are the mids so high on that amp
> Me: Well, a guitar is a midrange instrument...so..
> Guy at GC: Dude just scoop the mids it will sound PERFECT.
> 
> ...



You should have just asked the guy if he's ever played live. If he's in a band, I feel sorry for the people in the crowd and the sound guy.


----------



## machinehead91 (Jun 1, 2010)

a famous singer in the screamo scene once said this to me when he was starting off: "slipknot, slayer, metallica, meshuggah, none of them can play, screamo is REAL talent"

i swear if i had 3 wishes, one of them would be to go back then... how the world would be different


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2010)

machinehead91 said:


> a famous singer in the screamo scene once said this to me when he was starting off: "slipknot, slayer, metallica, meshuggah, none of them can play, screamo is REAL talent"
> 
> i swear if i had 3 wishes, one of them would be to go back then... how the world would be different


 
 Fail on so many levels.


----------



## SjPedro (Jun 8, 2010)

I have heard a lot believe me but the most ignorant thing I ever heard was ((and this is all completely true):

"What's a Bass?"

by: Random girl in a bar who i was chatting with and for some reason I just stopped


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 8, 2010)

SjPedro said:


> I have heard a lot believe me but the most ignorant thing I ever heard was ((and this is all completely true):
> 
> "What's a Bass?"
> 
> by: Random girl in a bar who i was chatting with and for some reason I just stopped



aw man, give the girl a break, she prob just wanted some pipe


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jun 9, 2010)

"I hate guitars with the hole in them. How can anyone play with plastic strings!?" 

and...

"How can Slipknot be considered a band? They are manufactured, meaning they don't play their own instruments"


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah I get the "screaming music" bullshit alot from dumbasses.

Most ignorant thing I've been told about music?
"I like Nickelback" hahahahaha

EDIT:
Oh yeah
and when people spell the word brutal with zero's and a four.
Or just generally spell shit stupidly.


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 12, 2010)

SjPedro said:


> I have heard a lot believe me but the most ignorant thing I ever heard was ((and this is all completely true):
> 
> "What's a Bass?"
> 
> by: Random girl in a bar who i was chatting with and for some reason I just stopped


 

did you tell her it was a fish?


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 12, 2010)

DJENTxCORE901 said:


> Yeah I get the "screaming music" bullshit alot from dumbasses.
> 
> Most ignorant thing I've been told about music?
> "I like Nickelback" hahahahaha
> ...


 
yayuh peephole hoo mizpel tings oar stoopid

so wut duz nickleback meen? duz that half sumting tou dou wiff midjet futbowl?


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 12, 2010)

SjPedro said:


> "What's a Bass?"



How you should have responded:

(unzips fly)
"This is a bass. You play it by thrusting it in and out of a vagina"


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 12, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> My friend, who I think I have mentioned to you before, said to me the other day, as I was tweaking my amp after he butchered the settings
> 
> "Yeah but we like different tones"
> 
> ...


 
I bet you could record you pouring sand into a bucket and he couldn't tell the difference. 

It actually hurts my soul when I hear a 'tone' like that.


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Jun 13, 2010)

SjPedro said:


> I have heard a lot believe me but the most ignorant thing I ever heard was ((and this is all completely true):
> 
> "What's a Bass?"
> 
> by: Random girl in a bar who i was chatting with and for some reason I just stopped



Responce:
A fish that smells like your crotch.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jun 13, 2010)

DJENTxCORE901 said:


> Oh yeah
> and when people spell the word brutal with zero's and a four.
> Or just generally spell shit stupidly.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 13, 2010)

chasedowbr00t4l said:


> DJENTxCORE901 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah
> ...


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 13, 2010)

Amongst the funny stuff in this thread, there's alot of BS and ignorant statements :/


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 13, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> i get the same from all my family members, "your guitar playing just sounds like static to me", "static, how the hell can you think it's static, static has no definition to it, you can actually hear notes when i play"
> 
> or
> 
> ...




This is kinda like this one dude I work with. He always has to comment on music, be it my own creations, or the bands I listen to. Sometimes it's infuriating, but mostly I just try to laugh cuz he makes some truly broad, ignorant statements, and theres no doubt in my mind he see's them as cold hard facts. It's sad really, but whats truly sad is I'll talk to him, and explain stuff, and lay things out with logic, and he still insists what he says is fact.

Some gems of musical "truths" from this guy are (with some of my responses included in parenthesis....most of which he has no response to other than a head shake):

-"You cant be listening to that dark stuff. It's bad for your soul. It makes you a bad person." (Really? Am I a bad person to you? No? Well, I've been a metal fan for almost 20 years y'know)

-"Man, you got talent, I'll give you that. but you should try to crossover. Play some real music. You'll make a bunch of money." (Cool...so whats 'real music'? Whats 'fake' about my music? Certainly, the fact that I make the kind of music I like, knowing it may or may not be commercially viable must make me a fraud, right?)

-"Why not play both types of music? Your kind, and also regular music?" (Yes...cuz surely theres only two kinds of music. My kind, and 'regular' kind. I mean, everybody knows theres actually four kinds of music...my kind, regular kind, country, and western....right?)

-"You'll never make anykind of money. Nobody listens to that noise except you." (When I mention that metal has been around for many years, has many different sub-genres, an entire culture, and millions of fans worldwide...this still counts as 'nobody' cuz of his next remark...)

-"Only stupid people, and crazy people like that stuff. You're not stupid, or crazy...but you haven't grown out of it though." (where oh where do I begin...)

one time he was discussing with someone how sports is so great for their kids to get into, keeps them busy, and off the streets, and gives them focus....to which I interjected, "Very true. Focus and goals are good. I never liked sports, but music totally gave me the same effect growing up." To which he replied with the backhanded comment, "Sure Skot, but look where it got you." Okay...what? I actually walked out of the room at that point cuz if I didn't I may have to have punched him in the face. How am I supposed to take that? 

I've also heard most the same remarks you guys have listed. Some other goodies came from others as well.... things like "Oh yeah, I totally love metal too! Creed is my favorite band!". Now, I consider myself a pretty open minded individual...but Creed...metal? No. Or how about the people who think only stuff on the radio is good? Me, I cant even listen to the radio without cringing as the only stuff i hear on there I like is classic rock, and maybe some 90's stuff i grew up with. But it all so played out to me anyway, as I've heard it a billion times before, and only appeals to me when I'm in a nostalgic mood.

Like, I'm not in anyway a fan of rap or hip-hop, but I'll be the first to say that there is some out there that is good. Some that actually has heart, or feeling. Just doesn't 'speak' to me on a personal level is all. But you won't hear it on the radio. No, you'll just hear the same 8-10 current tracks on constant spin cycle, with the same 10 years dated rehashed ideas, auto-tuned vocals, and bragging about their success and/or getting laid in every song. Oh....and that same "air-horn" sample that's been used in every one of these songs since 1998! I don't profess to be very knowledgable about hip-hop culture to any degree...but does this bragging thing really fly? Is this really what the music is about? This is supposed to be an evolutionary leap from Sugar Hill Gang? I'll admit, I could be wrong...and probably am. 

Also, dont you hate it when people think that only music you can dance to is good? Or that you have to understand the the words to like it? And I don't just mean whether or not you can understand death metal vocals (as a long time fan, I'll admit, half the time I may have to look at the CD booklet if I'm truly curious), but like listening to bands in other languages you don't know. I may not understand Russian, German, or Japanese, or always be able to decipher the lowest death growls, or the harshest black metal shrieks....but I don't need to. I just need to feel the vibe of the song. To me music should transcend such barriers. If you feel it, you get it...if you don't, move along to something else more to your own taste.

I also don't think how fast or technical a band is matters either. It's whatever serves the song. If it sounds good with a simple root-fifth chord progression ala Black Sabbath, or killer sweeps ala Scar Symmetry, it doesn't matter. Neither band is less in my eyes based on level of skill or intricacy. Skill is just a means to an end if you ask me. Good songwriting and heart trumps all, and I feel this applies to any genre of music.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 13, 2010)

I have couple for you guys.....

1.) I was auditioning a guitarist and I was giving him the background story about the band. I said we are a thrash band with some death metal influences in it. He tells me he loves death metal a lot. I ask him what his favorite death metal band is and he replies.."Slipknot."

2.) So I had this vocalist and we were discussing influences. Now up to this point I knew he could be kind of a dick but was a generally chill guy that I got along with. He tells me about these technical death metal bands that he likes and I think they're pretty cool too. (like a band called No Return)

So I start listing bands that I like. Bands like Slayer, Death, Obituary, Opeth, Suffocation, Cynic, and Atheist.
His response? "Those are the shittiest influences Ive ever heard." WTF!?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 13, 2010)

Sry, accidental double post....


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Jun 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Oh, just remembered another one.
> 
> My stepdad (who is a cunt): Why dont you listen to something like _Dido_??
> Me: I dont like Dido...
> ...




Dido rules


----------



## wlfers (Jun 14, 2010)

hufschmid said:


> One day I went to a 'professional guitar shop', the owner asked to me:
> 
> ''What is a baritone guitar? ''
> 
> ...




That reminds me...

What IS a baritone?











.... JK


----------



## Forresterc (Jun 14, 2010)

My roommate said to some of his friends "you know who's still got it, Eminem" (this is ironically after i posted something online about how Eminem and most pop music is written for a middle school audience). I said out loud "You know who else still has it? Cannibal Corpse."

They didn't know who they were, i face palmed and left the room for the lounge.

Other than that i've had the same "Emo" for deathmetal, "screaming music" "noise" and "why don't u listen to real music" like everyone else

I think it's an attempt by the major record labels to maintain a stable consumer market by limiting the consumer's tastes. They do this by making good music look bad and bad (and easy to make and market) music look good


----------



## Forresterc (Jun 14, 2010)

oh, and also i commented on a poem some chick put on facebook one time. She got pissed at me because i (rightfully) referred to it as a poem. She said "no, it's a song". I preceded to argue with her that lyrics in a song is poetry, but she continued to claim "no, it's a song".

I don't really think she had any real reasoning as to why lyrics aren't poems. It's been a while


----------



## cypher858 (Jun 14, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> My roommate said to some of his friends "you know
> I think it's an attempt by the major record labels to maintain a stable consumer market by limiting the consumer's tastes. They do this by making good music look bad and bad (and easy to make and market) music look good



yes.


----------



## Forresterc (Jun 14, 2010)

alecisonfire said:


> i had an Isaac Albeniz piece playing that i was analyzing for one of my classes and token hot topic metal kid in my class started this gem with me:
> "when does the electric come in?"
> "....it doesnt"
> "i thought you said you were mostly into metal?"
> ...



..................Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! *gasp* BWAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA *gasp* Tee-Hee *heavy breathing*

Damnation was my first Opeth Album.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 14, 2010)

An old favorite of mine...

Since I have no car, I find myself hauling me and my gear via the city bus more often than not (with combo amps, not my h/s)

I have my electric guitar with me safely in its gig bag. I occasionally pull it out to strum on it to kill time if its not crowded.
Without fail, someone will come up to me while doing this and ask "Do you play guitar?"

"Nope Im just tuning this piece of 
firewood so that when I throw it in the fire, the snap, crackles and pops are perfectly intonated."

People can be so clueless at times...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> oh, and also i commented on a poem some chick put on facebook one time. She got pissed at me because i (rightfully) referred to it as a poem. She said "no, it's a song". I preceded to argue with her that lyrics in a song is poetry, but she continued to claim "no, it's a song".
> 
> I don't really think she had any real reasoning as to why lyrics aren't poems. It's been a while



Depends on the structure. 

In literature there are certain stanza and syllable patterns that are specifically identified as types of "poetry". For instance, a Haiku. 

It's something that should be looked at case by case and not arbitrarily.

Look specifically at the "Meter" and "Form" sections of this link: Poetry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not saying your wrong, it's just interesting.


----------



## Marmaduke (Jun 14, 2010)

One of the the things that I find the most consistently annoying and ignorant is the way that people insist on judging your personality by what music you listen to.

Oh and also the people that judge what music you listen to AND your personality by what you're wearing!


----------



## 7thdimension (Jun 14, 2010)

ignorance is a cancer. i love being able to blast some death metal like At the Gates or Necrophagist or some brain drill to watch a person cringe. i think one thing that comes to mind is:

" its just noise, those people dont know what the hell theyre doing"

to which i reply


----------



## ElRay (Jun 14, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> She got pissed at me because i (rightfully) referred to it as a poem.


Without seeing the lyrics, it's impossible to tell. Most lyrics are NOT poems. They're prose. As Max pointed out, poems need to have more structure than is present in 99%+ of lyrics.

That said, she's technically still wrong, because lyrics alone do not make a song.

Ray


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

ok here is mine, and i used to get this one alot. i gave myself my first tattoo when i was 13. by the time i was 18 i had about 10 tats. also when i was 18 i got my girlfriend (now my wife) pregnant. EVERYONE i knew asked me "hahaha when the baby is born are you gonna give it a tattoo hahah "


----------



## Variant (Jun 14, 2010)

> I think it's an attempt by the major record labels to maintain a stable consumer market by limiting the consumer's tastes.



God, I hate conspiracy shit... but I've *got* to agree with you here.  There's always seemed to be a canned stigmatized retort (often unjustifiable by the parrot who says it) to malign extreme music... the same goes for progressive music. _*"Oh, that's pretentious." *_ 

*"How so?"* 

*"I dunno, I just heard it somewhere." *


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

Metalman X said:


> ..... "Sure Skot, but look where it got you." ....



Did you come into the DJM store in Boston recently? I had a customer named Skot recently-ish.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 14, 2010)

jymellis said:


> ok here is mine, and i used to get this one alot. i gave myself my first tattoo when i was 13. by the time i was 18 i had about 10 tats. also when i was 18 i got my girlfriend (now my wife) pregnant. EVERYONE i knew asked me "hahaha when the baby is born are you gonna give it a tattoo hahah "


 
How is this about music in any way?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> How is this about music in any way?



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

didnt see the "music" part. sorry


----------



## Forresterc (Jun 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on the structure.
> 
> In literature there are certain stanza and syllable patterns that are specifically identified as types of "poetry". For instance, a Haiku.
> 
> ...



Thx. I don't mind being wrong. I've never been poet, but if i remember correctly it was quite clearly a poem. I mean, i read it and fully thought it was a poem, so i wrote about it like it was one. Her thoughts were "if it has music behind it it's song" which leads me to believe (by a stretch) that she doesn't listen to any music without lyrics.

This was three years ago back in high school, so i'm not going to take this too seriously.

In fact, i think people need to limit on this thread their High School experiences with ignorance. Face it, 1/3 of the people in america don't even graduate and american High Schools are overrun with fads and commercialism. People scream stupid.


----------



## Forresterc (Jun 14, 2010)

jymellis said:


> ok here is mine, and i used to get this one alot. i gave myself my first tattoo when i was 13. by the time i was 18 i had about 10 tats. also when i was 18 i got my girlfriend (now my wife) pregnant. EVERYONE i knew asked me "hahaha when the baby is born are you gonna give it a tattoo hahah "



That has nothing to do with music and isn't ignorance. It's just a bad joke.


----------



## Forresterc (Jun 14, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I'm sorry, i know this is old and i've been posting a lot recently, but i have to comment this.
> 
> I dubbed my band's genre Alternative Progressive Rock because of that very statement that Hip-Hop is a culture, or as i heard before a "lifestyle"... So I claim Alternative Progressive Rock isn't a genre, it's a lifestyle.
> 
> ...


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Jun 14, 2010)

> I mean, if genre is a lifestyle, i think that lessens the emphasis on the music.



I don't think this is true. I mean, look at Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 14, 2010)

LOGfanforever90 said:


> I don't think this is true. I mean, look at Insane Clown Posse.


 
How are they an example to the contrary?


----------



## Blackhearted (Jun 14, 2010)

This one is kind of ironic, considering I was reading this thread aloud to my friends at school in the computer lab. I'm talking to this dude after school, and he says that the Killswitch song I did in the school talent show is screamo, not metal. But that's only the tip of it. He says that Killswitch isn't metal because they have screamed vocals. He then went on to talk about how Slayer wasn't thrash metal. One of my friends said something to the effect of "Are you really arguing about who's more metal?" (I was wearing an Old Man's Child t-shirt, the other guy was fairly generic in clothing.) But seriously, arguing that Killswitch, and metalcore in general, doesn't count as metal because it has harsh vocals? That's a new one.


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 14, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Did you come into the DJM store in Boston recently? I had a customer named Skot recently-ish.



No, never been there. Is it a music store? Cuz I may be doing some work up in the Boston area later this summer.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 14, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> I think it's kinda of BS (no offense) to call a genre a lifestyle.



Well, I loves me some metal, but I don't go around dressed all 'metal', I don't mosh or act all angry at concerts (and if I had my way everyone would sit down quietly so you can hear the music better lol), nor do I beat people who I deem un-metal, and I only have long hair to hide my square shaped head. But if I mention that I listen to metal, people (who don't know me) assume that I'm just having a mellow day or something.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 15, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> Well, I loves me some metal, but I don't go around dressed all 'metal', I don't mosh or act all angry at concerts (and if I had my way everyone would sit down quietly so you can hear the music better lol), nor do I beat people who I deem un-metal, and I only have long hair to hide my square shaped head. But if I mention that I listen to metal, people (who don't know me) assume that I'm just having a mellow day or something.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid: Whoa, a five string bass?! That's unreal.
Me: Yeah, I hope to get a six-string some day.
Kid: Uh, that's a guitar...
Me: Now I see why you have drum sticks.

Nowdays, this dude thinks he's the most intelligent human being and has tried to rip on me many times. He needs to get off his high horse. He's one of those dudes you just want to punch in the fucking mouth.

A few months back I recorded some tracks with a band I was in. They used eight strings. I originally wanted to tune up (like Dick Lovgren), but they deicded a six-string set up for F# was cooler.

After recording we weren't doing much. Months go by and I just happened to go on our myspace to listen to some tracks and it said they had a new bassist and I was in the past/honorary members. They told me we broke up. They told me I wasn't showing interest, wouldn't talk to them about jams, and that my playing was sloppy. Have you ever heard low F# on bass (recorded through Pod UX-1)?

That's how I found out I was kicked out/replaced. They changed the myspace line-up...


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 15, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> I think it's kinda of BS (no offense) to call a genre a lifestyle. I mean, if genre is a lifestyle, i think that lessens the emphasis on the music. If you have to add dancing and clothes and graffiti in order to give a musical genre substance, then either the music isn't strong enough to support itself or the people in the genre aren't original enough to expand the avenues associated with their music.



Metal is so much more than just music anyway so I see it as a lifestyle it's always belonged to the outsider and mainstream media, politicians and religious leaders have always looked down on it and no other form of music is mocked or hated in this manner.
I'm pretty sure that we've all had our fair share of people telling us our music is "unmusical garbage" and "full of screaming" etc and some of us may even have gotten involved in fights been bullied or killed (Sophie Lancaster?) because of this and that's something fans of other forms of music don't experience and I think it gives us a certain type of tribal mentality and resilience which doesn't exist elsewhere.

Plus people who get into metal are quite often into it for life and everyone I know who digs metal still likes it and they are still actively seeking out new music within the genre, but the people I know who like other music such as Rap, Indie rock, Dance music etc have often given up on it completely or just listen to what they used to like and make no effort to check out newer acts anymore.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 15, 2010)

Metalman X said:


> No, never been there. Is it a music store? Cuz I may be doing some work up in the Boston area later this summer.



DJM = Daddy's Junky Music...I abbreviated because I figured you might be familiar with one of the Connecticut stores, at least. Definitely stop into the Boston store if you're in town and look for me!


----------



## via (Jun 15, 2010)

this is extremely ignorant and funny, because i cannot take this seriously :-D


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 15, 2010)

Sick of the "no talent" argument, especially while hip hop with session players making up the majority of the sound playing in the background.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 15, 2010)

That video is so ironic and aggravating

1. machismo is more of an issue with rap fans from my experience
2. If I could do the shit that Animals as Leaders do, even if it was "untalented," I would be ecstatic 
3. I wear argyle sweaters, corduroys, glasses, and have short hair more often than not.
4. Let us compare the lyrics of a big rap group and a big metal group

Wu Tang Clan: Wu Tang Clan Aint Nuthin' to Fuck With:


[Intro: RZA]

Tiger style
Yo, huh, huh
Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuttin Ta Fuck Wit
Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuttin Ta Fuck Wit
Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuttin Ta Fuck Wit
There's noplace to hide once I step inside the room
Dr. Doom, prepare for the boom
BAM! Aw, MAN! I SLAM
JAM, now scream like Tarzan

[Verse One: RZA]

I be tossin, enforcin, my style is awesome
I'm causin more Family Feud's than Richard Dawson
And the survey said -- ya dead
Fatal Flying Guillotine chops off your fuckin head
MZA who was that? Aiyyo, the Wu is back
Makin niggaz go BO BO!, like on Super Cat
Me fear no-one, oh no, here come
The Wu-Tang shogun, killer to the eardrum!

[Verse Two: Inspectah Deck]

I puts the needle to the groove, I gets rude
And I'm forced to fuck it up
My style carries like a pickup truck
Across the clear blue yonder
Seek the China Sea, I slam tracks like quarterbacks sacks from L.T.
Now why try and test, the Rebel INS?
Blessed since the birth, I earth-slam your best
Cause I bake the cake, then take the cake
and eat it, too, with my crew while we head state to state!

[Chorus: RZA]

And if you want beef, then bring the ruckus
Wu-Tang Clan ain't nuttin ta fuck with
Straight from the motherfucking slums that's busted
Wu-Tang Clan ain't nuttin ta fuck with

[Interlude: RZA]

Hyah!
Step up, boy!
Represent!
Chop his head off, kid!

[Verse Three: Method Man]

The Meth will come out tomorrow,
Styles, is wild, berserk, bizarro
Flow, with more afro than Rollo
Comin to a fork in the road which way to go just follow
Method, the Legend, niggaz is Sleepy Hollow
In fact I'm a hard act to follow
I dealt for dolo, Bogart comin on through
Niggaz is like "Oh, my God, not you!"
Yes, I, come to get a slice of the punk and the pie
Rather do than die, check my
flava, comin from the RZA
which is short for the razor
Who make me reminisce true like Deja, Vu!
I'm rubber, niggaz is like glue
Whatever you say rubs off me sticks to you

[Chorus]

[RZA]
Ahh-hah! Yeah
Representin Brooklyn Queens
Long Island, Manhattan Bronx
The Rugged Lands of Shaolin
Niggaz from Virginia, Atlanta
Our boys in Ohio
comin through with the crazy, why-oh why-oh
Yo, niggaz from The Source
My man Kelly Moon from the GAVIN
Rod Strickland, Jason ? and yeah
true, true, my ..... ? it's goin down boy
We ain't nuttin ta fuck wit
The whole Texas mob, the Chicago mob
Niggaz from Detroit, fuckin California squadron
comin through knahmsayin? The whole fuckin West coast
to the whole East, niggaz from D.C.
Down in Maryland, all the way over there in Morgan State
Wu-Tang Clan ain't nuttin ta fuck wit
all over the whole fuckin globe, comin through boy
Peace to the fuckin Zulu Nation
Peace to all the Gods and the Earths, word is bond
Wu-Tang slang, choppin heads boy
It ain't safe no more!
Peace.. 

Iron Maiden: The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner (This is based on an existentialist short story btw, not the best example of great lyrics, but proving my point)

The tough of the track
With the wind
And the rain that's beating down on
Your back
Your heart's beating loud
And goes on getting louder
And goes on even more 'til the
Sound is ringing in your head
With every step you tread
And every breath you take
Determination
Makes you run never stop
Got to win got to run 'til you drop
Keep the pace hold the race
Your mind is getting clearer
You're over half way there
But the miles they never seem to end
As if you're in a dream
Not getting anywhere
It seems so futile

[Chorus]
Run on and on
Run on and on
The loneliness of the long distance runner

I've got to keep running the course
I've got to keep running and win at
All costs
I've got to keep going be strong
Must be so determined and push myself on

Run over stiles across fields
Turn to look at who's on your heels
Way ahead of the field
The line is getting nearer but do
You want the glory that goes
You reach the final stretch
Ideals are just a trace
You feel like throwing the race
It's all so futile

[Chorus:]

5. I listen to other types of music, including the rap you so love. In fact, I don't think you can boast a library ranging from Philip Glass to Dominico Scarlatti to the Stanley Brothers to Nick Drake to New Order to Autechre to The Roots to Miles Davis to Animals as Leaders to Animal Collective to Cocteau Twins to Beherit

6. I have never set foot in Hot Topic

7. I abhor violence and in fact one of my heroes is the great satirist, essayist, and PACIFIST, Aldous Huxley.

8. In regards to that. I am an intellectual, you probably don't read shit. Do you buy David Hume, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Aldous Huxley, and Franz Kafka with your own good money? NO!

9. Do you play any instruments? I play four and counting.

10. Oh, and I grew up Catholic and attend, not burn churches

The Somberlain pwning ingorant cunts. Sorry for the rant


----------



## teqnick (Jun 15, 2010)

While listening to Totla Mad:

"What's all that screaming bullshit? It's garbage, why do they have to yell?"

I put on all new materials ...

"Wow, this guy needs to hit puberty, i could sing like that when i was 11"


wow..


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 15, 2010)

teqnick said:


> While listening to Totla Mad:
> 
> "What's all that screaming bullshit? It's garbage, why do they have to yell?"
> 
> ...


 
I guess he just can't be pleased. 

I stopped that video at "Metal has no songs about real problems"


----------



## avenger (Jun 15, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I guess he just can't be pleased.
> 
> *I stopped that video at "Metal has no songs about real problems"*


 
Haha indeed, those top 40 hits really speak to the human in me about deep issues, "what ..... bitch am I gonna fuck tonight?"


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, see my above lyrical argument


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 15, 2010)

via said:


> this is extremely ignorant and funny, because i cannot take this seriously :-D


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 15, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> DJM = Daddy's Junky Music...I abbreviated because I figured you might be familiar with one of the Connecticut stores, at least. Definitely stop into the Boston store if you're in town and look for me!


Oh yeah....there used to be one in Vernon CT. just a few minutes from my old house. Didn't make the connection 

I'll definitely stop in than. Hoping to get in a prevailing wage job up in Newton, and i think there may be a project in Reading at some point.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 15, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I guess he just can't be pleased.
> 
> I stopped that video at "Metal has no songs about real problems"



Yep, metal is stupid for talking about things like preventing nuclear travisties, promoting individual liberties, and exploring concepts such as other worlds and dimensions.

We all know that its all about rap and pop and how they talk about your next failed attempt at donating to that sperm recepticle they call a whore.

I find it funny how ppl say metal is so violent, yet emo is filled with whiney kids who cut and try to off themselves.

The REALLY funny part about that is if you ask an emo kid why they wanna do that to themselves, they respond with things like, "My parents got divorced and dont love me." or "My boyfriend/girlfriend broke up with me and I cant live without them!"
But if you take a look at some of the crap some metalheads have been through (if you can even get them to talk about it) like
"I spent 10 years of my childhood in and out of foster homes because my dad is crazy and has repeatedly tried to murder me." or something to that effect.

Metalheads tend to have experienced INFINITELY worse things in their life, yet are far less unstable and sure as hell dont whine or bitch about their issues and try to hurt themselves over it.


----------



## Gitte (Jun 15, 2010)

me: so how did you like the show?
friend: your music is tougher than you are


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jun 15, 2010)

via said:


> this is extremely ignorant and funny, because i cannot take this seriously :-D




Wow. That video is.... encouraging. To show the stupidity and ignorance of them.

"Metal is too loud". No. Its called actually having music behind it. So you turn it up, so you get more bass, which makes it more enjoyable to "bang you heads on tables". And as fun as that sounds - no.

They mention us having no talent. Cough cough, listen to its background music, I see lots of talent there, cough cough.

Vocals, wow are they gonna say that when what their listenting to just quickly spoken, mouth farts of vocals...

Then the lyrics - I hear metal songs with awful lyrics - often. About death and violence - and so on. But, the sheer majority I hear is about war. 
Now tell me, why are they justifying "writing" about being perverted and taking so much of their imported favourite drug of some sort, that they try and make these absurd lyrics.

The cause of their music - people who are feared by people, because they think they might knife them. In metal, your just feared of being a bit odd.

Also to the above - only once have I met a fan of rap wanting to rap. Every, bar one, fan of metal I know, has taken up an instrument. The one I counted out gave up.

Clothing - I wear jeans, - baggy I may add - I wear T shirts mostly - not badass like his made in korea hoody with random, illegible words scribbled about them - and I have long hair. But I like long hair, and does that mean that I shouldn't have long hair because I am male. 

Now I could rant about how men going bald, and soldiers hair being cut short to help fight - over the many years has put long hair out of fashion in being male (because they don't want to loose it). It comes back and your either a hippie, an emo or a freak.

Threats - I've never made a threat over the internet. 

Rejecting mainstream - I shower. I have a minor hygenic dissorder, for that matter - I am so much more metal with my odor free arm pits, white teeth and soft hands  And then the freaks that say this go around having farting contests, being begged to have showers and when realise it - pay their money to whiten their teeth.

But - to the thread - I was told Lady Gaga was a better musician than any of musician I can name...


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 15, 2010)

The video didn't make me mad, I just didn't watch it because it was a waste of time and all I was going to get was a close-minded opinion. I really think people shouldn't take these kinds of things seriously, it's not like they're going to listen to you anyway.


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 16, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> The video didn't make me mad, I just didn't watch it because it was a waste of time and all I was going to get was a close-minded opinion. I really think people shouldn't take these kinds of things seriously, it's not like they're going to listen to you anyway.



Truth...but I actually sat through it (muted the sound though after like 10 seconds...i tried to stomach it, I really did....) out of morbid curiosity.

All I could think of was that famous quote: "Sometimes it's best to remain silent than to speak up and reveal thyself to be a fool"


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 16, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> 4. Let us compare the lyrics of a big rap group and a big metal group
> 
> Wu Tang Clan: Wu Tang Clan Aint Nuthin' to Fuck With:
> 
> ...



I dunno, man. These lyrics are awesome. 

There are times in my deepest introspection- my darkest times perhaps- where I have the same feelings as expressed in this song. Sometimes I, too, ain't nuthin' to fuck with. It's like the RZA says what my heart is afraid to express.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 16, 2010)

best part of the video= Worship Satan! Worship the Devil! Rock on! Have sex with Satan!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 16, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Kid: Whoa, a five string bass?! That's unreal.
> Me: Yeah, I hope to get a six-string some day.
> Kid: Uh, that's a guitar...
> Me: Now I see why you have drum sticks.
> ...



Happened in Halifax? Thats lame man. I'd love to know which band it is so I dont work with them in the future lol maybe add me on msn or something sometime, we can jam if I move back there (which im trying to do, Moncton blows)


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 17, 2010)

yae, dudes a fucn internet troll, leave him be


----------



## thefpb2 (Jun 21, 2010)

these are some gems i have heard from real human beings

-double bass pedals ruin rhythm 
-analog "cooks" sound, making it better
-8 strings have "too many strings"
-analog improves ones groove
-7 and 8 string guitars are not rising but are on the "back burner"


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 21, 2010)

well.... 

i was like "dam, cant wait till I get a 7" 
they were like "just down tune" 

fuck that, i know a good amount of theory, u dont so....


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jun 22, 2010)

I cant even count the number of things I could add to this thread. My favorite are the people who just generally think any kind of music that is different from what they listen to, or what is on the radio, is complete garbage...Namely heavy stuff.


----------



## guitareben (Jun 22, 2010)

Guy at my school once said "My life is music" , yet then he says (another time) "Instrumentals are shit", and he doesn't even play an instrument. And he can't sing either, and understands nothing about music.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 23, 2010)

guitareben said:


> Guy at my school once said "My life is music" , yet then he says (another time) "Instrumentals are shit", and he doesn't even play an instrument. And he can't sing either, and understands nothing about music.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 23, 2010)

Today:

"Umm, I don't like classical music. There's really nothing to it."

The orchestration of dozens of instruments working beautifully within a perfect composition of theoretical knowledge, and dynamical genius is nothing? Rage.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Today:
> 
> "Umm, I don't like classical music. There's really nothing to it."
> 
> The orchestration of dozens of instruments working beautifully within a perfect composition of theoretical knowledge, and dynamical genius is nothing? Rage.



Well, think about it like this: there are people out there who hear music as just a wall of sound and they don't have a sense of the complexity and the polyphony of the recording. Classical music recordings are typically produced so the instruments can "breathe," so it's a quieter recording.

For people who hear music as a wall of sound, they're probably more apt to deem that a quieter, modest production has less going on in it than a "loudness wars"-approved mix that's in-your-face and whatnot as there's more of the only thing they comprehend about music in the latter recording.


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 23, 2010)

Got a new one from this week. I recently received a Schecter Korina V-7 and so far it is my favorite 7 string that I have. 
I brought it into a music store to try it out on a Mes Triple Rec. 
As soon as I walk in with it one of the employees is like "another Dimebag Pantera freak huh?"
I start jamming away just doing some simple rhythm and leads just to get an idea of how the amp sounded(which was surprisingly decent considering they don't let anyone turn the amps up too high). 
The same employee came over and asked "where's your floyd rose for the Dimebag squeals!! Come on with your badass flying V play some Pantera!" 

He said something along the lines of "you mean you play a flying V but don't like Pantera? Your full of shit."
I just told him to go fuck himself and walked out. This is actually the same store that accused me of being a Korn freak for playing a K7.

I hate music stores and you would think New Orleans would have more of them but nope...they all suck.
So let me get this right....if you own and play a flying V style guitar, that automatically makes you a Pantera/Dimebag wannabe? also Dimebag didn't play a Flying V I don't even know the term for the style guitar Dean makes or even care. Much respect to Dimebag but I always thought those Dean's looked and played like crap when I would try them out.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 23, 2010)

That's disgusting, what an asshat.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 23, 2010)

thefpb2 said:


> -8 strings have "too many strings"



If 8 is too many strings you really need to introduce that guy to a Harp just to send him into full on mental breakdown mode.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 23, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> He said something along the lines of "you mean you play a flying V but don't like Pantera? Your full of shit."
> I just told him to go fuck himself and walked out. This is actually the same store that accused me of being a Korn freak for playing a K7.



You should have at least knocked a few things over/thrown guitars around on your way out.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 23, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> Got a new one from this week. I recently received a Schecter Korina V-7 and so far it is my favorite 7 string that I have.
> I brought it into a music store to try it out on a Mes Triple Rec.
> As soon as I walk in with it one of the employees is like "another Dimebag Pantera freak huh?"
> I start jamming away just doing some simple rhythm and leads just to get an idea of how the amp sounded(which was surprisingly decent considering they don't let anyone turn the amps up too high).
> ...


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 24, 2010)

ddtonfire said:


> You should have at least knocked a few things over/thrown guitars around on your way out.




I thought of doing it. Then realized they had a bunch of Ibanez signature Joe Satriani guitars on the wall I would have ruined...and I think we can all agree those are the best guitars one could have, definately worth the thousands they are asking for them!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 24, 2010)

"You should try to do what BMTH did on this track :::inserts cd:::
Isnt that heavy!"


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 24, 2010)

A buddy of mine who was strictly into Jethro Tull and Zepplin at the time once tried to convince me that double bass was played on the floor tom, and that he could basically play any song with double bass within the drumline himself.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 24, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> I thought of doing it. Then realized they had a bunch of Ibanez signature Joe Satriani guitars on the wall I would have ruined...and I think we can all agree those are the best guitars one could have, definately worth the thousands they are asking for them!



No.


----------



## Bren (Jun 24, 2010)

meant to type something here.. then i realised i'd misread the title... ignore this LOL


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 15, 2010)

17-year old guitar noodler: "Nah I couldn't get into Toto, I like more advanced music like Dream Theater."

The ignorance here is that "advanced" in his world only means fast and difficult to play, completely disregarding (and failing to notice) that many of Toto's songs are in fact, as far as harmony, arrangement, rhythm and dynamics go, even more "advanced" than many DT songs. And vice versa of course, but that's beside the point.

As a songwriter, it really gets on my nerves when "musicians" judge a song's complexity and quality only on how physically difficult it is to play on their instrument. 

Just because something is easy to play doesn't mean it was easy to write, nor that it was easy to transcribe for the guy who wrote your tab, you little shit! Furthermore, playing a bazillion notes over an Em C G D progression is not nearly as "advanced" as playing 10 well-fitting notes over the Giant Steps progression.

/rant.


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 15, 2010)

One day a buddy of mine came up to me with a big ole smile on his face because he had learned Black Label by Lamb of God by ear. When a classmate (not at all a friend) overheard this news, he gave a huge dramatic sigh -quite annoying, I know. We asked what his problem was. He replied with, "They're too much force," my buddy and I were flabbergasted -this kid claimed to be a metal head (also, wtf does that even mean, maybe 'they're too forceful'?). He shook his head and said, "They'd be a true metal band if they had the beautiful acoustic tones of Megadeth and Slayer," -AND HE WAS BEING SERIOUS.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 15, 2010)

TheGhunther said:


> One day a buddy of mine came up to me with a big ole smile on his face because he had learned Black Label by Lamb of God by ear. When a classmate (not at all a friend) overheard this news, he gave a huge dramatic sigh -quite annoying, I know. We asked what his problem was. He replied with, "They're too much force," my buddy and I were flabbergasted -this kid claimed to be a metal head (also, wtf does that even mean, maybe 'they're too forceful'?). He shook his head and said, "They'd be a true metal band if they had the beautiful acoustic tones of Megadeth and Slayer," -AND HE WAS BEING SERIOUS.


 seriously, what the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 15, 2010)

*listening to straws pulled at random in my car*
me: you like this song?
former-friend: nah, theres no pig squeals or anything that make it brutal
me: get the fuck outta my car dude...


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 15, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> 17-year old guitar noodler: "Nah I couldn't get into Toto, I like more advanced music like Dream Theater."
> 
> The ignorance here is that "advanced" in his world only means fast and difficult to play, completely disregarding (and failing to notice) that many of Toto's songs are in fact, as far as harmony, arrangement, rhythm and dynamics go, even more "advanced" than many DT songs. And vice versa of course, but that's beside the point.
> 
> ...




yesssssss

If I posted about Toto as much as I felt like it, I feel like I might get banned


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Aug 15, 2010)

"theres no emotion in that, its to fast" 

That piss's me off to no end, as an ex shredhead it hurts to hear people say that cause there is emotion...... its just played in 32nd notes and over so many scales that the mind should explode.


----------



## rotebass (Aug 16, 2010)

Took a few friends to a house party (by house party I mean a party where the DJ was spinning house music), I had a great time, most of my friends had a great time, we drank and danced as best as drunk people can dance.

After wards I was told by one friend that the music was just Boom-Cha-Boom-Cha, then I was asked to put on some Kesha???

P.S. Some really cool music posted in this thread, Venetian Snares, Skinny Puppy, etc


----------



## darkinners (Aug 16, 2010)

seen this comment on Bobby Jarzombek's video on youtube ages ago

"someone : what is this? this ain't drumming , it's a pile of shit, if you want to see what's a real drums master, please check out Travis Barker."


I hope he was being sarcastic


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 16, 2010)

^


----------



## Charles (Aug 16, 2010)

darkinners said:


> seen this comment on Bobby Jarzombek's video on youtube ages ago
> 
> "someone : what is this? this ain't drumming , it's a pile of shit, if you want to see what's a real drums master, please check out Travis Barker."
> 
> ...



I just cried.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 16, 2010)

I was going to contribute something more to this thread, but I haven't had too many tales as of late. I guess that means people have finally learned not to say shit like that to me, seeing as I'm a musician. 

I'm sure at some point there will be someone else who says something ignorant to me, but oh well.


----------



## darkinners (Aug 16, 2010)

this is not ignorant, it was kinda sweet story but it's damn funny, I gotta post in this thread too..

few years back, one of my best friend wrote a song for his girlfriend's brithday and wanted to perform on her birthday party.

my friend is a hardcore metal head. everything else other than metal was shit to him but it happens his girlfriend listen to Britney Spear and some sort.

He invited us to help him play the song he wrote on her girlfriend's B'day party.
the song was like some Doom Metal with some horrid vibe with some twist church organ sound in it, you'll get the idea.
he sung like Peter Steele too.

after we heard the demo, we all tell him, this ain't gonna work dude but he insist.

so the day, we played in front of his girl friend and friends..
as it goes..you gotta see his girl friend's and her friend's face.
it was gold. lol


----------



## Murmel (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh man, I have three years of music education coming up in a week now and most of my new classmates have noted their favourite bands as stuff like Coldplay on Facebook, this will probably get interesting 

Let's hope that they aren't ignorant fucks.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 16, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Oh man, I have three years of music education coming up in a week now and most of my new classmates have noted their favourite bands as stuff like Coldplay on Facebook, this will probably get interesting
> 
> Let's hope that they aren't ignorant fucks.



sorry, but there´s a large chance they are. i´m always surprised by how many of the people who study music are total asshats. it´s sad, because they really drown out the awesome musicians in there. fusion jazz purists, blues purists, old school (insert music genre here) purists that weren´t even present when that music was being made and was popular... we all know the type.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 16, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> sorry, but there´s a large chance they are. i´m always surprised by how many of the people who study music are total asshats. it´s sad, because they really drown out the awesome musicians in there. fusion jazz purists, blues purists, old school (insert music genre here) purists that weren´t even present when that music was being made and was popular... we all know the type.


Purists, gotta love em 

I doubt there will be much metal playing. Atleast not any of teh br00talz, maybe some older stuff like Iron Maiden. Mainly because I don't know if any of the guys are vocalists (I seriously doubt it from what I've heard) but alot of the girls are.
Oh well, I can always rock out in the bedroom


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> *listening to straws pulled at random in my car*
> me: you like this song?
> former-friend: nah, theres no pig squeals or anything that make it brutal
> me: get the fuck outta my car dude...



You should've punched him in the face.


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 16, 2010)

Early on here on this forum, I saw a "Pick on a black metal band thread" that kinda pissed me off. (don't know if that counts or not)


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 16, 2010)

when people tell me i look emo when i am wearing a metal shirt and have long hair with no comb over

when they ask me why i listen to 'screamo'...its not fucking screamo its death metal you fuck

or that people think heavy metal is all about the devil and killing each other...some of it is about that, but don't stereotype a whole genre because of you ignorance and lack of knowledge.

thats all for now


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> when people tell me i look emo when i am wearing a metal shirt and have long hair with no comb over
> 
> when they ask me why i listen to 'screamo'...its not fucking screamo its death metal you fuck
> 
> ...



I didn't know that kind of shit still went on.

That sucks bro.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 16, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I didn't know that kind of shit still went on.
> 
> That sucks bro.




oh yeah it happens all the time, my last girl friend kept asking me why i listened to screamo...like every other day till i snapped...we no longer talk, just for the fact that she is so ignorant.


i guess its not something to get mad about, but people always assume too, that if you go to a hardcore show your a scene kid...wrong...i go to support other local musicians and my friends...


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread is sick. 
I have a pretty disgusting tale of ignorance from not too long ago (well, a couple). But unlike most of the others, these are from former band mates.

Me: Fancy trying some different time signatures? 
Band mate: No, we need to sound simple and raw!
Me: And why's that?
Band mate: Because I'm fed up of sounding metal, we wont get shows with any of the sick hardcore bands.

Me: I've just ordered an 8 string, it should be coming next week.
Different Band mate: What have you done that for?
Me: Just fancied getting an 8 string and maybe we could try and integrate it into some of our music.
Different Band mate: We're not having an 8 string in our band! It'll make us look like one of those shit death metal bands like meshuggah. 

Shortly after, I quit the band.
Haha


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2010)

Kavnar said:


> Shortly after, I quit the band.Haha


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2010)

Straight from the comments on a BTBAM video.

"sounds like Dream Theater but with&#65279; a better singer and way better drummer."

Really?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Straight from the comments on a BTBAM video.
> 
> "sounds like Dream Theater but with&#65279; a better singer and way better drummer."
> 
> Really?



To be honest, Labrie has always been my least favorite part of DT, and while technical and solid, Portnoy has never really left an impression on me. While I don't totally agree with the comment (I'd never say Tommy or Blake were "better", because they're not), I see where he's coming from as Tommy and Blake are much more to my preference as far as the music they write and perform.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 16, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Straight from the comments on a BTBAM video.
> 
> "sounds like Dream Theater but with&#65279; a better singer and way better drummer."
> 
> Really?



ugh.. while i dont like James's voice all that much i have to give him credit for knowing when not to sing. james can let a song's instrumentation breathe.. whereas BTBAM guy just fucking pastes the songs with so many vocal parts its annoying. i also may not like how Portnoy arranges his drum parts, however the man can go toe to toe technique wise with any drummer and either match what their doing or beat them. he is a truly masterful drummer


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 16, 2010)

*listening to tempting time* 

my dad: " WTF IS THAT SHIT PLAYIN IN MA HOUSE?"

me: "the future of music..."

my dad: "sounds like the fucking end of the world"

me: "yeah....thats the whole point...."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2010)

Kavnar said:


> This thread is sick.
> I have a pretty disgusting tale of ignorance from not too long ago (well, a couple). But unlike most of the others, these are from former band mates.
> 
> Me: Fancy trying some different time signatures?
> ...


 
Thats why I have so much trouble with bands.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 16, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> *listening to tempting time*
> 
> my dad: " WTF IS THAT SHIT PLAYIN IN MA HOUSE?"
> 
> ...




 that sucks





my dad is last person that says stuff like that to me, he understands the progression of music and supports my metal!

anytime i have a new riff or am working on a mix, my roommate or my dad are the first to hear it...


i know my dad only says stuff to support me but, half the time he just sits there in awe, not that I'm that ridiculous on guitar, cause I'm not. He likes to see how much better i get every other week lol


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 16, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wish my dad was like that, when i try to show him new music, he just walks over to his stereo and cranks his acdc and zztop and starts dancin...


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 16, 2010)

"Quit music, you suck." - dude from myspace

"We need someone with talent, not...you." - Guitarist from ex-band

"Your vocalist sounds like he's deep throating the guitarist and the guitarist sounds like he's raping a guitar. You guys are a joke" - Dude from myspace

etc



Best part is, the dude who told me that I have no talent became a white rapper dude and got his ass kicked and his two front teeth chipped because he was so bad at it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 16, 2010)

I got one.....

Sadly this one is from my mom. Bless her heart, but she has no clue about anything metal-related.

I was talking about how the original Black Sabbath reformed for Ozzfest (like '99 or 2000 I think) and my mom interrupts with this:
"Adam, that's not possible." I ask her why not. "Didn't Randy Rhodes die in a plane crash? How can black sabbath reform if Randy Rhodes is dead?"

While I give her props for knowing who the hell Randy Rhodes is (she should since he's part of the reason I ever picked up a guitar) clearly she doesn't know too much about Black Sabbath. I am disappoint.


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 16, 2010)

*Looking for a vocalist for one of my old bands*
(forgot the dude's name): So, what kind of style are you looking for?
(me): Well, maybe like Meshuggah or Periphery's vocals, not too picky, just somewhere in that neighborhood.
(dude): Meshuggah.. Isn't that some screamo band?
(me): 



Arg.. It kills me when people call anything "screamo", whether it's referring to the vocal style or any music involving gritty vocals. I firmly believe "screamo" is the most retarded word ever made up and is only used by idiots who can't comprehend differences in subgenres. Anyone that refers to a band that was a large turning point in metal "screamo" should be sterilized. 
Two cents.

EDIT:
Just remembered another couple of good ones!
*commenting on my friend Jarrod's Travis Orbin video he posted on Facebook*
(me): Oh man! He's just so fucking good! Probably the best drummer right now!
(some dude he's friends with): This is complete shit, he doesn't even do any double bass. Have you ever heard Chris Adler? He's so fast!
(me): Well, actually he sucks, but if we're going for fast, have you ever heard Mike Machine? He's actually the worlds fastest drummer.
(dude): WHATEVER! Fuck that guy, he's not faster than Chris Adler!
At that point, I quit commenting and contemplated suicide, but also continued watching such names pour out such as Travis Barker.

No offense LoG fans out there, but Chris Adler is absolutely nothing special. He plays a lot of generic metal stuff and never innovates anything. Or at least from what I've heard of his drum solos. Nothing but fast, no musical or technical quality, just 10 BPM faster than some others.

*1 week before a show our vocalist flaked and I'm telling our guitarist*
(me, at the time I played bass): Dude, we're going to have to play the show instrumental, Shannon quit, but I think we can do it since I didn't write the music for vocals anyway, nothing's very repetitive and I tried to do a lot of voice-like qualities for the music.
(Ahmed, our guitarist): Fuck that! I'm not playing some faggy instrumental show! Nobody likes instrumental music because vocals are the best part of the music and nobody just likes to listen to guitars and shit!

And that cued my switch to guitar in an attempt to save that show haha.


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 16, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> That's how I found out I was kicked out/replaced. They changed the myspace line-up...



Hahaha, kind of like getting broken up with when your girlfriend changes her status to "single" on Facebook.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 16, 2010)

Mentioning Dream Theater as a reference to someone when they asked what I'm interested in. They responded by saying: "Oh yea, my last band used to play super-sped up blues too."


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 16, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> Arg.. It kills me when people call anything "screamo", whether it's referring to the vocal style or any music involving gritty vocals. *I firmly believe "screamo" is the most retarded word ever made up and is only used by idiots who can't comprehend differences in subgenres*. Anyone that refers to a band that was a large turning point in metal "screamo" should be sterilized.
> Two cents.


 
This might be one of the most ignorant things anyone has ever said about music. Not sure how old you are but the term was started in the early 90's describing bands like You And I...PG99...Behind Trees etc. I hate it when people use it to describe anything within the last 15 years.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 16, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> Mentioning Dream Theater as a reference to someone when they asked what I'm interested in. They responded by saying: "Oh yea, my last band used to play super-sped up blues too."


 
It makes me mad when people associate Dream Theater with noodling because they don't really have any songs that are any more wanky than any other metal band. It's like the only thing they've ever heard by them is the last minute of "This Dying Soul"


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 16, 2010)

xJeremiahx said:


> This might be one of the most ignorant things anyone has ever said about music. Not sure how old you are but the term was started in the early 90's describing bands like You And I...PG99...Behind Trees etc. I hate it when people use it to describe anything within the last 15 years.



Most ignorant? Doubtful. I highly doubt anyone who mentions "screamo" has any idea of how it came about. It IS used by people who can't differentiate between genres of metal, you can't deny that, considering you say you hate it when people use it for any band within the past 15 years. But, either way, I'm 17, so that was a few years before my time and I'm not even going to pretend I knew "screamo" bands actually existed, I concede to that. But when you get into calling it more ignorant than anything else ever said about music, that's pretty far off. So, I'm half ignorant, you're half contradictory haha.


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 16, 2010)

Only just remembered the absolute most ignorant thing I've ever heard anyone say about music, or metal at least.

I once knew someone who claimed that My Dying Bride were Emo. Now, to this day I don't know if he was just an absolute idiot, or if he was getting My Dying Bride confused with another band starting with 'My'. I planned to play him something like 'The Sexuality of Bereavement' and challenge him to call that Emo. He's not someone I ever want to have anything to do with ever again anyway though.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 16, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> It makes me mad when people associate Dream Theater with noodling because they don't really have any songs that are any more wanky than any other metal band. It's like the only thing they've ever heard by them is the last minute of "This Dying Soul"



Agreed. I was a hardcore shred-hater until Dream Theater. Petrucci showed me you could shred in a way that was absolutely beneficial to the music. That aside, shredding seems to be a very minimal component of the Dream Theater experience; taking a backseat to complex time signatures, dynamic structures and complex melodies and harmony.


----------



## rectifryer (Aug 16, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Yep, metal is stupid for talking about things like preventing nuclear travisties, promoting individual liberties, and exploring concepts such as other worlds and dimensions.
> 
> We all know that its all about rap and pop and how they talk about your next failed attempt at donating to that sperm recepticle they call a whore.
> 
> ...


 
Absofuckinglutely. I think its horrendous to ignore what the scene trend has done to dilute the community. Sure, call me a purist, I dont fucking care. There are plenty of metal bands with substance and a reason behind it. The emotion is justified. Then there are the bands that sound like they're crying on every track and you look at their bio and find out they grew up in the suburb under high middle class conditions. 

As someone who saw his dad try to kill his mom repeatedly, then saw his mom attempt suicide,ect, I dont fucking care about your parents post-childhood-divorce or your 15 yo gfs lack of fidelity. 
By no means am I trying to start a pissing contest, but there are bands that say something. Then there are bands trying to fit into what is being said.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> *No offense LoG fans out there, but Chris Adler is absolutely nothing special. He plays a lot of generic metal stuff and never innovates anything. Or at least from what I've heard of his drum solos. Nothing but fast, no musical or technical quality, just 10 BPM faster than some others.*



How ironic that someone posting an example of ignorance within music should post something equally ignorant.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> How ironic that someone posting an example of ignorance within music should post something equally ignorant.



Welcome to this entire thread Pete.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 16, 2010)

heres one..."necrophagist is shit"


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 17, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> I firmly believe "screamo" is the most retarded word ever made up and is only used by idiots who can't comprehend differences in subgenres.


 


heyimdallas said:


> Most ignorant? Doubtful. I highly doubt anyone who mentions "screamo" has any idea of how it came about. It IS used by people who can't differentiate between genres of metal, you can't deny that, considering you say you hate it when people use it for any band within the past 15 years. But, either way, I'm 17, so that was a few years before my time and I'm not even going to pretend I knew "screamo" bands actually existed, I concede to that. But when you get into calling it more ignorant than anything else ever said about music, that's pretty far off. So, I'm half ignorant, you're half contradictory haha.


 
I didn't contradict myself at all. I never said noone uses it wrong. Yeah...it IS used wrong...but doesn't mean it's ONLY used by idiots blah blah blah like you said. I mention "screamo" when reffering to REAL screamo bands...and so do all of my friends who are/were familiar with those bands at that time. It's not "the most retarded word ever made up" when it's an actual genre. Sorry it existed before you were born...but doesn't mean you can hate the word just because you don't actually know what it means.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 17, 2010)

"thats not music"


----------



## Mr_Deathwish (Aug 17, 2010)

"Niki Sixx is the best guitar player on the f#cking planet!!!"


----------



## deathsguitarist (Aug 17, 2010)

"So when do you think you are going to grow out of your metal music phase?"


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a big debate in grade 9 with a black guy over how writing a rap was a hell of a lot harder than any death metal song. His rebuttal had to deal with "finding the right beat, writing out the perfect lyrics to match, and finding someone to produce it." He was also lead to believe that anyone could right a death metal song because everything is so easy.

Every time I think about it, I should have challenged him. $100 says I could have come up with a better rap song than anything he could do (in any genre).


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 17, 2010)

deathsguitarist said:


> "So when do you think you are going to grow out of your metal music phase?"



That's my dad to a tee.

I'm getting my hair tidied up so I'll tell him I've 'cut' my hair...next time he sees me he'll look SO fucking disappoint


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 18, 2010)

Classmate-"What are you listening to?"
Me-"Slayer."
Classmate-"Who?"
Me-"Slayer, they're thrash metal."
Classmate-"I don't like that kind of stuff, it's to distorted."
Me-"So, what do you listen to?"
Classmate-"T-Pain, Kanye West, Black Eyed Peas..."
Me-Face palm and walk away

What do they think Autotune abuse is?


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 18, 2010)

^ To be fair, auto-tune could be seen as the opposite of distortion, as too much distortion makes it hard to distinguish note (but you need a lot), where as auto tune takes a pile of shit excuse for singing and makes it into a melody.


----------



## Beef McStud (Aug 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> heres one..."necrophagist is shit"



i find that to be true. but thats just me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> heres one..."necrophagist is shit"



Yeah, that one's just opinion dude. It could be put a bit less offensively, sure, but still just an opinion.


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres alot of ignorant things being said in this thread.

All music is equal, it requires skill to make and produce.

Rap is hard, i dont really care what people say, Most metalhead couldnt write rap for shit (including myself, ive tryed, ive failed, ive given up )

On the flip side, i bet most rappers couldnt tell you what notes are in a A pentatonic scale (same as well, theory is not a strong point)

Pop music is designed to be..... POPULAR! It still requires a song writer to write those catchy chourus's you hear on your wireless

Just my 2 cents


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 18, 2010)

JunkMan13013 said:


> Rap is hard, i dont really care what people say, Most metalhead couldnt write rap for shit (including myself, ive tryed, ive failed, ive given up )
> 
> On the flip side, i bet most rappers couldnt tell you what notes are in a A pentatonic scale (same as well, theory is not a strong point)


 
I agree with this to an extent. In my previous post, the guy was saying your average rap song takes more talent than ANY death metal song. He probably would have said the same for anything with distorted guitars (be it Dream Theater, Anaal Nathrakh, ZZ Top, or Beneath the Massacre). Don't ask me why those four bands came to mind...

I haven't written hip-hop before and it was pretty hard... mainly because I don't write your average lyrics. Not too sound cocky, but I'd actually classify it as intellectual hip-hop . It didn't have special beats, nor was it produced by the almight Timbaland (I'm kidding), but I probably did a better job writing it then he would writing a DECENT death metal song. During that period of time, he was rockin' a lot of Mike Jones. That shit isn't that hard and don't tell me otherwise. I can say my name and yell out my phone number a lot, too.

I may be biased here, however... I'm not an average metal head that shuns every other genre. The first song I remember being in love with was "Bat Out of Hell", but I grew up listening to rap/hip-hop and still listen to a large amount.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 18, 2010)

JunkMan13013 said:


> Rap is hard, i dont really care what people say, Most metalhead couldnt write rap for shit



I agree with you, that rap is hard, but I think it's a matter of your particular expertise. I've written two raps(both for school), one more difficult then the other. The first one I wrote was harder because I tried to write it like a mainstream rap, talking about growing up in the ghetto. That was hard, I couldn't really get that into it like I can with other genres, especially rhythmically. That was the fist part of the project, where I had to write about my past. The second part, the easier rap, had no restrictions, as long as it was rap. That rap was easy, because I treated it like power metal, and wrote very fantasy oriented lyrics which, coupled with with Yes and Dragonforce esque synth-work, sounded awesome. Basically what I'm saying is that it depends on who is writing it, a rapper writes raps, it's what they're best at, just like metalheads are best at writing metal.
That's my two cents.


----------



## nord1980 (Aug 18, 2010)

A few years ago,I have a conversation with a co-worker about guitar playing :

Him : Jimmy Hendrix is the best guitar player ever.
Me : Look,Hendrix was a revolutionary player back then but the guitar thing has progressed the last 40 years.
Him : No,he still is the best.
Me : Actually,I am not sure if he was the best in his own time.
Him : He was and still is.
Me : (starting to get pissed) Ok since you are so sure about your opinion,can you name me another guitarist that you like,except Hendrix...
Him : (Thinking or pretending to...) I don't know any other guitarist,because since I know Hendrix I don't need to know anybody else.He is the best.
Me : What is your favourite song then,since you are a Hendrix fan...
Him : All of them...(smart answer)

Conclusion : He never heard any Hendrix music,never heard guitar music and tried to play it smart.

Moron.........


----------



## Rapture (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, theres to much to mention


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> It makes me mad when people associate Dream Theater with noodling because they don't really have any songs that are any more wanky than any other metal band. It's like the only thing they've ever heard by them is the last minute of "This Dying Soul"


 
Ppl don't like Dream Theater because their songs are long and their technical proficiency scares ppl.


----------



## Nazca (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a few.
When listening to Meshuggah - Bleed with my housemate, he says "It's just simple palm muting" 

Talking about Dream Theater with my friend's bandmate. He says that the guitarist (Petrucci) just plays random notes. 

Listening to Liquid Tension Experiment. My oldest brother tries to explain to me that complicated music is wrong. Music should be catchy and have a "beat". His favourite band is Wheatus, incidentally.

Listening to Scar Symmetry - Deviate from the Form at home. My Dad who's very religious that I shouldn't be listening to "Devil music" and I'll go to hell!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 18, 2010)

Nazca said:


> I've got a few.
> When listening to Meshuggah - Bleed with my housemate, he says "It's just simple palm muting"
> 
> Talking about Dream Theater with my friend's bandmate. He says that the guitarist (Petrucci) just plays random notes.
> ...



Awesome that you laugh it off bro. You need to smash those fucking schackles and chains that are keeping your father from enjoying his life.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 18, 2010)

JunkMan13013 said:


> Theres alot of ignorant things being said in this thread.
> 
> All music is equal, it requires skill to make and produce.
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree that all music takes skill to make and produce, but not that it is equal (at least in terms of skill).

Rap and Pop have greater similarities to each other (in terms of production) than either have to Metal (as a whole). They are meant to be catchy so your average Joe can remember the hooks and dance to a track at the club. It could be argued that the more popular metal is not so different production or marketing wise to any other pop-music genre. The main difference between musicians that are pop-oriented versus classical, progressive, jazz, etc oriented is the level of technicality and overall playing skill. Metal tends to include more sub-genres that feature heavy technicality and so the distinction exists that there is greater skill in the latter musician. I tend to agree with this assessment as there is far more rigorous practice involved than your average pop-musician. I don't really include rap here as that is a different skill set than a musician from either group by and large. Rap to me is more akin to a beat poet, a writer that utilizes existing music to a large degree and sets words to it. I don't mean that to be a blanket statement, there are exceptions to everything; not every metal band features technicality as a part of their sound.

The distinction is perhaps easiest to make with vocalists. A classically trained vocalist wouldn't be caught dead using AutoTune on a recording (possible exceptions being that its a pop-recording and not classical). Your average pop-musician is more focused on choreography and stage production than on honing what would otherwise be the core of their craft - their voice.

Now, I don't want to give the impression that pop-music does not take skill to create, but I think an argument could be made that the artistry comes from the production staff and not the star. I'm trying to make a distinction here from session musicians as they generally are technicians by trade, especially since they have to be able to play everything cleanly and often get it right on 1 track.

All that being said, that just how I see it and I hope that I was able to refrain from making purely ignorant statements.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 19, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I was just thinking about it, and I came up with the PERFECT comeback to the whole "Your music is noise" bullshit we all encounter.
> 
> 
> "Your music is noise!" "Well yes, you are correct, as is yours. Because, you see, all music is noise. "
> ...



"Your music is noise!"
"[MelGibson] Yeah well you look like a fucking pig in heat, and if you get raped by a pack of niggers it will be your fault... [/MelGibson]" (then proceed to destroy everything in the immediate vicinity in as violent a manner as possible, before lighting the surroundings on fire.)











...


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 19, 2010)

nord1980 said:


> A few years ago,I have a conversation with a co-worker about guitar playing :
> 
> Him : Jimmy Hendrix is the best guitar player ever.
> Me : Look,Hendrix was a revolutionary player back then but the guitar thing has progressed the last 40 years.
> ...



I've had variations on this conversation so many times... It's always non-guitar players as well, and they're always so shocked and appalled to hear someone say he's not the greatest ever. It's the ultimate in received opinion. And the response is almost always 'so who is the best then?', not at all considering that maybe there is no 'best', so much as people who are very good in different styles, and that it's a subjective thing anyway.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 19, 2010)

I've had a lot of conversations on similar themes recently and I've decided.....the single most ignorant recurring issue I have is that people can't differentiate between subjective and objective opinion. 

Then again if the average forum dweller could and dide most threads wouldn't ever develop into anything approaching a 39-page epic tale of vitriol and humorous anecdotes


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 19, 2010)

^ You're welcome


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 21, 2010)

hmm... i was in the music room at school and i was playing my 7 string, and this kid in the year younger than me (i was in year 10 when he said this) said:

him: nice guitar, can i play in?
me: no.
him: why not?
me: cos' i've just bought it.
him: that sucks. can you play any bullet for my valentine?
me: no. i don't like them to be honest.
him: you suck, bullet for my valentine are gods. i listen to the all day. and night. they really speak like i do.
me: i almost pity you.

not really sure this is ignorant or not, but that's the story.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 21, 2010)

It always strikes me as quite infuriating when people say "what's the hardest thing you can play?" or "whos' better , _____ or _____?" (the blanks being guitarists, either famous or from aroundthe local community). It's like, I appreciate your interest, but c'mon, that's not something that can be defined as easily as that.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 21, 2010)

My parents told me my death metal vocals sounded like a dying cow. Funny as hell!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm currently in a youtube argument with someone who thinks the black dahlia murder isn't melodeath because they don't sound like in flames.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 22, 2010)

Captain Axx said:


> hmm... i was in the music room at school and i was playing my 7 string, and this kid in the year younger than me (i was in year 10 when he said this) said:
> 
> him: nice guitar, can i play in?
> me: no.
> ...


I also like BFMV 
Scream Aim Fire was the first song I ever learned on guitar, and I did it on a nylon acoustic because I couldn't afford an electric


----------



## Sofos (Aug 22, 2010)

"No I don't listen to Slayer or Metallica, I don't like Screamo" ...


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 22, 2010)

I had someone a while ago try to tell me that Children of Bodom were a Black Metal band. I lol'd.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 22, 2010)

SplinteredDave said:


> I had someone a while ago try to tell me that Children of Bodom were a Black Metal band. I lol'd.



That person would probably have a decent argument with the person who told me that Skinny Puppy was black metal.


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 22, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I also like BFMV
> Scream Aim Fire was the first song I ever learned on guitar, and I did it on a nylon acoustic because I couldn't afford an electric


 
nice! my first guitar was a nylon acoustic that my junior school lended to me, they never asked for it back so i kept it! 

BFMV are ok, just couldn't get into them. 
but this kid is completely obsessed with the fuckers!


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 26, 2010)

TheSilentWater said:


> It always strikes me as quite infuriating when people say "what's the hardest thing you can play?" or "whos' better , _____ or _____?" (the blanks being guitarists, either famous or from aroundthe local community). It's like, I appreciate your interest, but c'mon, that's not something that can be defined as easily as that.



I've had a worse variation than this. This was during a theatre production I was involved with. I was asked "Are you a better guitarist than Mike?". Mike was another cast member who played guitar. The difference was that I'm obviously a lead guitarist of rock and metal, while Mike was a comedian who played funny songs (think Stephen Lynch kind of thing), so his playing was essentially stumming chords while he sang, which was all that was needed (and he was very good at what he did).

I basically said 'well we play completely different types of music, so it's not really like you can make a comparison', to which they replied 'so that's a yes then'... This kind of continued in a circular fashion for some time.


----------



## conflagrationnh (Aug 26, 2010)

Vocalist of my band: Hey check out my band (to some other kid)
Random kid: Okay dude
Vocalist: what do you think?
Kid: sounds like disturbed.

This is sad because we are a death metal band.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 26, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> I've had a worse variation than this. This was during a theatre production I was involved with. I was asked "Are you a better guitarist than Mike?". Mike was another cast member who played guitar. The difference was that I'm obviously a lead guitarist of rock and metal, while Mike was a comedian who played funny songs (think Stephen Lynch kind of thing), so his playing was essentially stumming chords while he sang, which was all that was needed (and he was very good at what he did).
> 
> I basically said 'well we play completely different types of music, so it's not really like you can make a comparison', to which they replied 'so that's a yes then'... This kind of continued in a circular fashion for some time.



Well, as far as technicality is concerned, then you probably are better if all he does is strum chords.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 26, 2010)

heres on from just a couple minutes ago

*listening to some cynic*

bro: wtf is this shit?

me: ....its music....

bro: sounds like shit, you always go on about how mainstream stuff is garbage when ur listenin to some fag sing with auto tune

me: (holding back from throwing fists) its a vocoder. doesnt listen to it if you dont like it.

bro: (goes downstairs and puts on some bring me the horizon) 

me: (extreme facepalm)


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 26, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Well, as far as technicality is concerned, then you probably are better if all he does is strum chords.



It's not whether it's true or not so much as the pointlessness of asking the question. If I were being totally honest I would say that I was a more technically skilled guitarist, but to me it just seemed irrelevant. For his style of music, which I found to be just as valid and entertaining as mine, his playing was as good as it needed to be because the focus was more on the songwriting and lyrics. Just because the guitar playing in it is much simpler doesn't make one 'better' or 'worse'. The ignorant aspect of the question I think is creating an element of competition where there isn't one, and in a different situation it would have been stirring up hostility and awkwardness for no good reason.


----------



## zero_end (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard some funny stuff as well.

A while ago I was listening to a couple of dudes talking about music and this tool starts ranting something like this: "_what? Queen?? They suck! No, really, what's their contribution to rock music? Mixing opera with rock..... big deal!_" then he proceeded to praise AFI for being an innovative band, go figure


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 27, 2010)

First: +1 for this thread & the replies - made me LoL lots!! 

My favourite example of stupidly ignorant people:
Whilst standing outside a local gig venue in Milton Keynes, UK, where there is a "metal night" for local bands. A "scene kid" (dunno what you guys call this kind of person - basically, a kid that hangs around local gigs but doesn't know ANYTHING about the bands/music/wtf is happening & dresses like a designer rainbow spewed on them) walks up to my friends (who are all in a band together) & I and says the following:

Kid: Are you guys in one of the bands playing tonight?
Friends: yeah, we're playing 3rd.
Kid: So you're into metal music?
Friends: ....yeah....
Kid: So you guys worship satan & slit your wrists?
Friends: *blank look* erm... no...
Kid: Oh...so you're just angry & violent in general then?
Friends: .....no....
Kid: So why make such angry music?
Friends: It's not angry, actually...if you listened to the lyrics, it's about all different stuff...
Kid: *blank look* ......there are lyrics? I thought you were just shouting into the mic like you were in pain, like most emos...


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 27, 2010)

^

One thing that isn't necessarily a specific incident, is when people complain that a band has "too many" guitarists... like: "Wtf, they have three guitarists they only need one!" I've never seen a band 2 or 3 guitarists that didn't utilize the potential... the thing is that i mostly see these kinds of comments on session bands backing up solo artists, which makes the comment even more dumb because there's no way in hell that the record label would pay an extra guy to tour if he didn't fill a purpose.

People who say those things generally don't know anything about how many guitars they're actually hearing on most of the records they listen to.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> First: +1 for this thread & the replies - made me LoL lots!!
> 
> My favourite example of stupidly ignorant people:
> Whilst standing outside a local gig venue in Milton Keynes, UK, where there is a "metal night" for local bands. A "scene kid" (dunno what you guys call this kind of person - basically, a kid that hangs around local gigs but doesn't know ANYTHING about the bands/music/wtf is happening & dresses like a designer rainbow spewed on them) walks up to my friends (who are all in a band together) & I and says the following:
> ...



You guys worship satan and slit your wrists?


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh Bex, that's the typical shit I hear all the time.

"But why?"
"Why not? It's different, maybe they like singing like they do."
"But why?"
"But why?"
"But why?"
"But why?"


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 29, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ^
> 
> One thing that isn't necessarily a specific incident, is when people complain that a band has "too many" guitarists... like: "Wtf, they have three guitarists they only need one!" I've never seen a band 2 or 3 guitarists that didn't utilize the potential... the thing is that i mostly see these kinds of comments on session bands backing up solo artists, which makes the comment even more dumb because there's no way in hell that the record label would pay an extra guy to tour if he didn't fill a purpose.
> 
> People who say those things generally don't know anything about how many guitars they're actually hearing on most of the records they listen to.



This is like all the comments you hear about Terry Bozzio's kit. So many comments on YouTube and so on saying 'lol he doesn't even play all the drums', as if he should be using every single part of the kit in every section of every song. It's a bit like going to see a piano concert and saying 'lol the piano player didn't even play all the keys'.


----------



## Charles (Aug 29, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> This is like all the comments you hear about Terry Bozzio's kit. So many comments on YouTube and so on saying 'lol he doesn't even play all the drums', as if he should be using every single part of the kit in every section of every song. It's a bit like going to see a piano concert and saying 'lol the piano player didn't even play all the keys'.



+ 102391239130123

I HATE seeing people talk about how Terry "compensates" for his "lack of ability" with a large kit. As if somehow having more rack toms will make playing easier or something like that...


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Aug 29, 2010)

One thing I remember very clearly.
Stepdad-So how was that show last night? All those devil worshipping crazies screaming like their dying?
(I went to Scream The Prayer)
Me-They were all Christian...Just like you... they preached after their set and prayed before it...
Hahaha I remember getting in some big trouble for this, it doesn't sound like I was disrespectful, but oh well I didn't argue didn't wanna make things worse.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 29, 2010)

hxcdeathcore said:


> One thing I remember very clearly.
> Stepdad-So how was that show last night? All those devil worshipping crazies screaming like their dying?
> (I went to Scream The Prayer)
> Me-They were all Christian...Just like you... they preached after their set and prayed before it...
> Hahaha I remember getting in some big trouble for this, it doesn't sound like I was disrespectful, but oh well I didn't argue didn't wanna make things worse.



lolol cool as bruh.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 29, 2010)

I had an RG7420 and I wanted to get a pro setup done on it. I brought it to a shop in Daytona called The Guitar Attic...It went something along the lines of:

Me: Hey man, how's it goin'?
Dude: OK. What can I do for you?
Me: How much do you charge for a full setup on a guitar with a floyd rose style bridge?
Dude: About $35, depending on the work needed. What you got?
Me: I have an Ibanez 7 string (I start to open the case)
Dude: 7 Strings? I don't even want to touch it, honestly.
Me:  (I close the case and walk out, choosing to keep my obvious problem with that logic to myself)

The dude looks like he has been sleeping since 1986, judging by his hair and clothing choices. I mean refusing to do a setup just because of an extra string compared to what he's used to? Just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Joose (Aug 29, 2010)

Yesterday a guy at Guitar Center complimented my Meshuggah shirt, then asked me who my favorite band was. I told him that in all honesty, Sevendust is my favorite band. He replied, "C'mon man, clean singing is for pussies. If the vocalist can't scream, then he is talentless and useless, end of story", and he walked off. I was just kinda laughing like, really?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm going to Denmark Street soon, will probably have more to add to this thread then.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 29, 2010)

Joose said:


> Yesterday a guy at Guitar Center complimented my Meshuggah shirt, then asked me who my favorite band was. I told him that in all honesty, Sevendust is my favorite band. He replied, "C'mon man, clean singing is for pussies. If the vocalist can't scream, then he is talentless and useless, end of story", and he walked off. I was just kinda laughing like, really?


 
The biggest irony is that there are clean vocals in several Meshuggah songs


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 29, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm going to Denmark Street soon, will probably have more to add to this thread then.


Oh dude, please tell me when you post them.


----------



## Joose (Aug 29, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> The biggest irony is that there are clean vocals in several Meshuggah songs




Well, with what he said, he's not the brightest ya know?


----------



## clouds (Aug 29, 2010)

TheSilentWater said:


> Oh dude, please tell me when you post them.


This.

Denmark Street was the biggest disappointment ever when I visited.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2010)

clouds said:


> This.
> 
> Denmark Street was the biggest disappointment ever when I visited.


 
Well there is the possibility someone has an RG2228 there, so I must brave the army of cunts and look for myself.

Apparently there is a sign in the bass emporium saying 'if you don't have any money, don't waste our time!'. Weak.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread is just mega-epic. lulz after lulz 

But yeah, just to add to it...

It really pissed me off the other day when I was waiting for the train to come, and I come across a friend of mine that I had a while without seeing. I was listening to The Count Of Tuscany by DT, right at the end when the soft clean guitars come in and it gets really mellow. We said hi and what not, and he just goes like "What are you listening to there? Let me listen", he puts on the headphones, he stares at me and asks "What is this country music shit you're listening to nowadays?"... I felt like murdering a baby. I thought about arguing with him about it, but realized it was useless.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 30, 2010)

People who say metal has no emotion in it.
I hear this mainly from blues guitarists, who also seem to pride themselves on not being ignorant, yet because they can't form an emotional connection to a guitar played fast with distortion they claim there is no heart put into it. I'm not hating on the blues or people who play it, just people who claim there's no emotion put into metal. That's pretty ignorant if you ask me


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 30, 2010)

People who consider music an objective thing. They honestly believe there is better and worse and not just more touching to an individual. People need to take a step back and realise that music IS art. Sometimes a painting or a movie makes us feel sad/angry/scared but we still look at it or watch it. Yet people seem to totally overlook any emotion other than positive ones in music. Not so much within metal, just your average music listening audience.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> I had an RG7420 and I wanted to get a pro setup done on it. I brought it to a shop in Daytona called The Guitar Attic...It went something along the lines of:
> 
> Me: Hey man, how's it goin'?
> Dude: OK. What can I do for you?
> ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 30, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> This thread is just mega-epic. lulz after lulz
> 
> But yeah, just to add to it...
> 
> It really pissed me off the other day when I was waiting for the train to come, and I come across a friend of mine that I had a while without seeing. I was listening to The Count Of Tuscany by DT, right at the end when the soft clean guitars come in and it gets really mellow. We said hi and what not, and he just goes like "What are you listening to there? Let me listen", he puts on the headphones, he stares at me and asks "What is this country music shit you're listening to nowadays?"... I felt like murdering a baby. I thought about arguing with him about it, but realized it was useless.


 
This happens constantly to me. Whenever my dad hears Bela Fleck he's like "This shit sounds like we're at a hoedown" even if he's playing a classical or jazz piece simply because he uses a banjo to do it.

He also doesn't think bass players should solo so...  

"That's a very *active* bass..." "HE'S FUCKING SOLOING!!!!"


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 30, 2010)

"look dad, this is how you do a H chord!" 

overheard in nevada music store today.

once again, not sure if this is ignorant or not. but hell, it was funny.


----------



## 80H (Aug 30, 2010)

"you don't know what you're doing"

bitch you dont know what a metronome is, quit being a hater and let me practice


----------



## gstacey1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Captain Axx said:


> "look dad, this is how you do a H chord!"
> 
> overheard in nevada music store today.
> 
> once again, not sure if this is ignorant or not. but hell, it was funny.


 That's not really ignorance but an H chord is just German music theory for a B chord. Unless he didn't play a B he was perfectly correct.


----------



## clouds (Aug 30, 2010)

Captain Axx said:


> "look dad, this is how you do a H chord!"
> 
> overheard in nevada music store today.
> 
> once again, not sure if this is ignorant or not. but hell, it was funny.



Nevada Music is a good store but I get a bad vibe from some of the employees.


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 31, 2010)

gstacey1 said:


> That's not really ignorance but an H chord is just German music theory for a B chord. Unless he didn't play a B he was perfectly correct.


 
really? i didn't know that! nice.

but it wasn't a B chord he played, it was more random notes than anything


----------



## Antenna (Aug 31, 2010)

"Metallica is Death Metal, and there will be no satanist in this house!" - My Mom, 2000

Gotta love her but her idea of music is some motown.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Someone on youtube told me that periphery is deathcore. Really?


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 31, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Someone on youtube told me that periphery is deathcore. Really?


Not really:



ittoa666 said:


> Someone on youtube


There's your problem.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Not really:
> 
> 
> There's your problem.



 I set him straight, trust me


----------



## clouds (Aug 31, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well there is the possibility someone has an RG2228 there, so I must brave the army of cunts and look for myself.
> 
> Apparently there is a sign in the bass emporium saying 'if you don't have any money, don't waste our time!'. Weak.



Fail. It gets so much hype, but only because loads of shit bands bought their instruments of fail there. There's like, two non Gib/Fend/Epi shops there. .


----------



## Charles (Aug 31, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> I've had variations on this conversation so many times... It's always non-guitar players as well, and they're always so shocked and appalled to hear someone say he's not the greatest ever. It's the ultimate in received opinion. And the response is almost always 'so who is the best then?', not at all considering that maybe there is no 'best', so much as people who are very good in different styles, and that it's a subjective thing anyway.



I always have a stock response for this - Allan Holdsworth.

Not because I actually believe Holdsworth to be the objective "best" (though if some formula was created to do so he'd probably be near the top), but because I like having an answer ready so it doesn't extend to a debate over whether or not you CAN objectively judge who is best.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 31, 2010)

Charles said:


> I always have a stock response for this - Allan Holdsworth.
> 
> Not because I actually believe Holdsworth to be the objective "best" (though if some formula was created to do so he'd probably be near the top), but because I like having an answer ready so it doesn't extend to a debate over whether or not you CAN objectively judge who is best.



But then you don't get to piss people off!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 31, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> heres on from just a couple minutes ago
> 
> *listening to some cynic*
> 
> ...



He used autotune for the new album. The old stuff was all done with a vocoder


----------



## clouds (Sep 1, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> He used autotune for the new album. The old stuff was all done with a vocoder


If this is true then imo Masvidal is one ballsy mofo. People immediately shun autotune due to its normal use of making shit singers sound good, but he's used it in a creative manner to, as I read, give his voice an "alien-istic effect".


----------



## Forresterc (Sep 1, 2010)

clouds said:


> If this is true then imo Masvidal is one ballsy mofo. People immediately shun autotune due to its normal use of making shit singers sound good, but he's used it in a creative manner to, as I read, give his voice an "alien-istic effect".



vocal effect vs. vocal crutch.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2010)

So went to Denmark Street today, and while there was no 'ignorant' statements other than the prices, we did get some shit service.

My friend we'd finished with the guitar we'd been playing (It was on a high holder and we didn't want to hit another guitar, rather them to the risky business and most stores prefer it that way in my experience), and he looked at my friend and said 'what do you want, a medal?'. Joe responded, quite beautifully I might add, 'go and put it back you cunt'. 




Forresterc said:


> vocal effect vs. vocal crutch.


 
Yeah, but the image built up around auto-tune nowadays is such that even hearing a bit of it immediately makes some people shake their head, which is unfair on him as he uses it as an effect as you say rather than compensating for lack of skill. Hopefully people don't heard that and dismiss him because of it.


----------



## clouds (Sep 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> So went to Denmark Street today, and while there was no 'ignorant' statements other than the prices, we did get some shit service.
> 
> My friend we'd finished with the guitar we'd been playing (It was on a high holder and we didn't want to hit another guitar, rather them to the risky business and most stores prefer it that way in my experience), and he looked at my friend and said 'what do you want, a medal?'. Joe responded, quite beautifully I might add, 'go and put it back you cunt'.



 I hate HATE cocky/arrogant/rude music store employees.




> Yeah, but the image built up around auto-tune nowadays is such that even hearing a bit of it immediately makes some people shake their head, which is unfair on him as he uses it as an effect as you say rather than compensating for lack of skill. Hopefully people don't heard that and dismiss him because of it.



This is what I meant. +1


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 6, 2010)

Happened in college:

Ignorant Black guy:*Talking to girl with jimi hendrix t shirt* Thats Jimi Hendrix init,He's black init?

Girl:Yep

Ignorant Black Guy:what dat broda doing playing sum next guitar blud,should be spitting lyrics like a real gangsta

Me: *look at the girl and simultaneously facepalm.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2010)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Happened in college:
> 
> Ignorant Black guy:*Talking to girl with jimi hendrix t shirt* Thats Jimi Hendrix init,He's black init?
> 
> ...


 
And that is why stereotypes are based on reality.


----------



## The Somberlain (Sep 6, 2010)

When I once had a Hendrix shirt, someone thought it was a 2pac shirt, but winced when I said it was Hendrix. Though I like both, some can't take variety


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Joe responded, quite beautifully I might add, 'go and put it back you cunt'.


Oh man, I lol'd so hard.

I agreed with the remarks about using auto tune for varying applications (i.e. effect vs. crutch). It seems to me that most non-musicians (or musicians of a certain sort) won't let it bother them, and then a lot of musicians will frown upon its use, no matter the reasons for doing so.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 7, 2010)

So basically one of my best mates used to play drums,listened to slipknot and in flames and so forth.

One day I say to him "hey man check out this band"

He replies "Ah man don't like this type of music anymore, I like techno"

I say fair enough bit of a shock but still fair enough

About a month later he says to me "aw yeah man I gonna be a dj,I just got music software and NOW I can make my own music.

I think to myself, why didn't you make music when you actually did play a instrument and where in a band?


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 7, 2010)

Me: At my desk at work jamming to Lamb of God
Lady Co-worker: What are you listening to?
Me: Lamb of God
Lady Co-worker: How do you understand that music?
Me: What do you mean?
Lady Co-worker: Its nothing but screaming I hear no words..
Me: I understand them fine...
Lady Co-worker: I don't understand how this is talent or music
Me: Did you need something?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 7, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> Me: At my desk at work jamming to Lamb of God
> Lady Co-worker: What are you listening to?
> Me: Lamb of God
> Lady Co-worker: How do you understand that music?
> ...


----------



## Fantomas (Sep 8, 2010)

The drummer of our band recently called a band meeting since he felt I was pushing them too hard. ( I had written one tech death song and was trying to get them to play a coversong we all agreed on).

Ha actually said that we should keep in mind that we are not professional musicians and that my songs were too hard to play. How could anyone expect that he would be able to play a drumbeat at 120bpm (he didn't mention how many notes he had to play, just a simple double bass line).

Nobody agreed ofc


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 8, 2010)

This one time, at band camp... well no.
One time at school, 2 kids were trying to play some scales really slow without fucking up, and I was trying too hard not to facepalm... when a friend told them i played guitar too, so they pass me the guitar and I played some trashy riffs to keep them happy. 
The professor came in and said something like "I thought only my son liked punk music"...

And as we learned from the movie crossroads, you fight the devil playing paganini. So I proceded to melt his face with the caprice #5. might have gone overboard a bit, but I played vivaldi's winter too (first movement).


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the single most ignorant statement ever. EVER. I'm on a forum kind of like this one and someone posts their favorite Metal bands. Disturbed Korn etc. About a hundred posts later someone puts in


JUSTIN BIEBER 

Is this guy on fucking crack?!?! There is over genarlizing a genre and then there is just plain fucking stupid. If I had this guy girl whatever in front of me I would talk to them politely while my friend smothers them in honey then releases the bear. Or maybe run them over. The list of things that this person deserves for saying such a stupid thing just has no end. I could gon on for hours on how much this person needs to die but instead I will post this and let you guys unleash the fucking fury. Dope put it perfectly DIEMOTHERFUCKERDIEMOTHERFUCKERDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2010)

"Marcus Paus = Worlds Fastest Guitarist"


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 8, 2010)

"An 8-string guitar is a bass. You should just play bass if you have an 8-string"

Apparently, some people don't know a THING about timbre...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2010)

getaway_fromme said:


> "An 8-string guitar is a bass. You should just play bass if you have an 8-string"
> 
> Apparently, some people don't know a THING about timbre...


 
The notes are low so they play exactly the same and produce the same kinds of tones... Flawless logic...


----------



## Forresterc (Sep 8, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> This one time, at band camp... well no.
> One time at school, 2 kids were trying to play some scales really slow without fucking up, and I was trying too hard not to facepalm... when a friend told them i played guitar too, so they pass me the guitar and I played some trashy riffs to keep them happy.



What do you mean you were trying not to facepalm listening to two kids trying to play scales slowly? I don't find that stupid at all


----------



## Murmel (Sep 8, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> This one time, at band camp... well no.
> One time at school, 2 kids were trying to play some scales really slow without fucking up, and I was trying too hard not to facepalm... when a friend told them i played guitar too, so they pass me the guitar and I played some trashy riffs to keep them happy.


I don't see the fail in that either. It's not so you can play scales at 200bpm without practice first...
Taking it slow before you master it is the best way to go, because then you actually learn to play it clean so it doesn't just become a sloppy mess.


----------



## Dimensionator (Sep 8, 2010)

for me its the basic "all metal is satanic", "listen to some REAL music", 

as for a story...
I was listening to For Today (a christian metalcore band [actually a GOOD one]) and my grandma walked in the room. shes pretty religious but doesnt talk about it much.
she asks me why i listen to such devil-music, and if I'm a satanist. of course i reply no. (actually im agnostic, but that isnt really relevant.)
then i tried to explain to her that the songs were NOT satanic in any way, in fact the complete opposite. 
all the tracks on their second album are actually named after important figures in the bible (Isaiah, Ezekiel, etc.).
when i showed her the lyrics, she didnt believe that they were the real lyrics... at that point i couldnt help but facepalm.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 8, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> What do you mean you were trying not to facepalm listening to two kids trying to play scales slowly? I don't find that stupid at all


 
Well yeah, it's just they had that typical "I have an axe, Im better than you, and some chick should be on her knees by now" attitude, but showed how good they were soon as they hit a note.

THAT you can safely facepalm to.


----------



## 7stringsofdoom (Sep 9, 2010)

Me: *Listening to iPod *
Other guy: "What are you listening to?"
Me: "Megadeth"
Other guy: *grabs earphones and begins to listen* "Why do you listen to this emo screamo shit?"
Me: "It's Metal, not screamo"
Other guy: "No, Bullet For My Valentine and Escape the Fate are metal idiot!"
Me: *Facepalm*


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 9, 2010)

Fantomas said:


> The drummer of our band recently called a band meeting since he felt I was pushing them too hard. ( I had written one tech death song and was trying to get them to play a coversong we all agreed on).



 Our last drummer actually quit because he said we were pushing him too hard. Ridiculous, man. Ridiculous. 



7stringsofdoom said:


> Me: *Listening to iPod *
> Other guy: "What are you listening to?"
> Me: "Megadeth"
> Other guy: *grabs earphones and begins to listen* "Why do you listen to this emo screamo shit?"
> ...



Good God. I just covered my floor with the Pepsi I was drinking prior to reading that trite. Please tell me after he woke up, you explained to him that if he ever disrespected metal like that again, he'd end up in a closed casket.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2010)

7stringsofdoom said:


> Me: *Listening to iPod *
> Other guy: "What are you listening to?"
> Me: "Megadeth"
> Other guy: *grabs earphones and begins to listen* "Why do you listen to this emo screamo shit?"
> ...


 
Thats too hyprocritical to be real. I don't believe it. There are some morons, but that person can't exist.


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Sep 9, 2010)

1.I hate when people call my music "Screamo" I hate that word so much It sounds weak to me.

2.My brother said Jimi Hendrix sucks. I punched him.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 9, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Well yeah, it's just they had that typical "I have an axe, Im better than you, and some chick should be on her knees by now" attitude, but showed how good they were soon as they hit a note.
> 
> THAT you can safely facepalm to.


I don't get why people think you will get the bewbs when you play guitar... I've honestly never witnessed or heard anyone getting chicks from playing guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 9, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I don't get why people think you will get the bewbs when you play guitar... I've honestly never witnessed or heard anyone getting chicks from playing guitar.


 
I have PERSONALLY never gotten ladies from playing guitar but I've seen it happen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I don't get why people think you will get the bewbs when you play guitar... I've honestly never witnessed or heard anyone getting chicks from playing guitar.


 
It hasn't hurt my chances.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 9, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> It hasn't hurt my chances.


 
Excellent point.


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 9, 2010)

hxcdeathcore said:


> 1.I hate when people call my music "Screamo" I hate that word so much It sounds weak to me.
> 
> 2.My brother said Jimi Hendrix sucks. I punched him.


 
I hate the word screamo, too. When someone says it to me they're pretty much saying I DON'T LISTEN TO METAL BECAUSE IT SUCKS


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 10, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I don't get why people think you will get the bewbs when you play guitar... I've honestly never witnessed or heard anyone getting chicks from playing guitar.





Konfyouzd said:


> I have PERSONALLY never gotten ladies from playing guitar but I've seen it happen.


It depends on what you play too.
I think playing classic rock has a greater success rate than oh say... an Origin tribute band.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats too hyprocritical to be real. I don't believe it. There are some morons, but that person can't exist.



Exactly, BFMV and Escape The Fate have far screamier vocals than Megadeth...Megadeth is just Dave singing the blues


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 10, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I don't get why people think you will get the bewbs when you play guitar... I've honestly never witnessed or heard anyone getting chicks from playing guitar.



Surely this is sarcasm.

If it isn't,


----------



## statics (Sep 10, 2010)

I get annoyed when plonkers (usually on youtube) swear blind that Kirk Hammett/Slash is the world's best guitarist, Bruce Dickinson is the world best ever metal vocalist, Joey Jordison is the best ever drummer, etc etc etc etc

Although these guys obviously have created some classic stuff, and are pioneers in their respective areas, people need to open their eyes.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2010)

Every single music video on youtube theres at least one flamewar about whether Slipknot are or aren't better than the band in the video. All of the comments are idiotic and Slipknot are cool and everything, but they aren't the benchmark for every metal band. And half of the time, their style isn't relevant to the band being talked out.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 12, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Surely this is sarcasm.
> 
> If it isn't,
> [PIC]


I've been doing it wrong since day 1.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 12, 2010)

statics said:


> I get annoyed when plonkers (usually on youtube) swear blind that Kirk Hammett/Slash is the world's best guitarist, Bruce Dickinson is the world best ever metal vocalist, Joey Jordison is the best ever drummer, etc etc etc etc
> 
> Although these guys obviously have created some classic stuff, and are pioneers in their respective areas, people need to open their eyes.



I cannot stand people with that type of attitude but what really pisses me off about it is that most of the time the reason people say dumb shit like that is because they read some crap poll in a magazine/internet/mtv and they take it as gospel without questioning it at all or forming their own opinion about things.

For example I used to know a guy who for some absurd reason insisted that Johnny Marr (of the Smiths) is the greatest guitarist in the world because he read it in some poll in the NME. 
Now I'll admit that I love the Smiths and Johnny Marr's playing but this guy would argue all the time about it with anyone, anywhere and he just would not listen to anyone else's opinion at all and the worst part about it is that he didn't even play guitar!


----------



## liamh (Sep 12, 2010)

Some douche at my college told me that "death metal vocals are way harder than singing."


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 12, 2010)

statics said:


> I get annoyed when plonkers (usually on youtube) swear blind that Kirk Hammett/Slash is the world's best guitarist, Bruce Dickinson is the world best ever metal vocalist, Joey Jordison is the best ever drummer, etc etc etc etc
> 
> Although these guys obviously have created some classic stuff, and are pioneers in their respective areas, people need to open their eyes.



I really hate when people get confused between subjectivity and objectivity.

It reminds me of a 'debate' I had with a friend for about an hour on the subjectivity of fashion. He was saying that if you wear [insert outfit here] it is a fact that you look [insert opinion here].  (I can not emphasise  enough.)

I know this is off topic, but the same argument about music has been had many times. eg I have heard the claim that because Bob Dylan has the best lyrics in the world, he was the best singer.


----------



## Gamma362 (Sep 12, 2010)

this happened a couple months ago, i was listening to my iPod, someone i know came up to me and asked what i was listening to so i told him i was listening to Jeff Loomis, told him that he was a great guitarist and played him "Miles of Machines" he doesn't even get through the opening arpeggios takes the head phones off and says "its death metal, im not gonna listen to this" i just face palmed after that.


I've also heard people call Warrel Dane a horrible singer, and call him tone deaf


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh, my girlfriend is constantly saying (in regards to death metal) "That music is so annoying. I can't wait until you grow out of listening to that stuff."

I'm almost 23. I've listened to metal since I was in elementary school (though it isn't ALL I listen to). I don't think I'll be "outgrowing" that anytime soon.
I hate it that metal is seen as "immature" when it has fifty times the depth/intelligence of that candy ass John Mayer bullshit they play on the radio.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 12, 2010)

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> Ugh, my girlfriend is constantly saying (in regards to death metal) "That music is so annoying. I can't wait until you grow out of listening to that stuff."
> 
> I'm almost 23. I've listened to metal since I was in elementary school (though it isn't ALL I listen to). I don't think I'll be "outgrowing" that anytime soon.
> I hate it that metal is seen as "immature" when it has fifty times the depth/intelligence of that candy ass John Mayer bullshit they play on the radio.



+1

I hate that kind of shitty, superior mindset.


----------



## Psyy (Sep 12, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Surely this is sarcasm.



I don't trust the kind of women my guitar playing brings around..

As for ignorance, I usually get the same kind of stuff. 

Random: What do you listen to?
Me: Metal usually, though not confined to it. I love a lot of different genres.
Random: Yeah, yeah. See, I can't get into metal. The vocals just kill it for me.
Me: Yeah, I had the same issue at the beginning too. For some, it's an acquired taste, and if you can't enjoy the vocals, there's always instrumental stuff!
Random: Instrumental? You mean the stuff without a singer? I hate that shit man. Music without a singer has no groove.

Oh, sorry. You forgot to mention you were an imbecile before you struck up the conversation.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 12, 2010)

liamh said:


> Some douche at my college told me that "death metal vocals are way harder than singing."


Getting a varied and expressive growling style down, and consistently pulling it off is at least as hard as "singing".


----------



## Harry (Sep 13, 2010)

liamh said:


> Some douche at my college told me that "death metal vocals are way harder than singing."



While isn't necessarily harder than singing, it is true that death growls are anything but easy to do PROPERLY.
Doing them with proper technique and while actually being intelligible (like Mikael Akerfeldt) is something that takes a long time to learn how to do


----------



## El Caco (Sep 13, 2010)

And like singing you either have a talent for it or you don't. There are plenty of people who can do one well and not the other or can do neither well.


----------



## Asrial (Sep 13, 2010)

Unforgettable:
Me: Dude, listen to this, friggin sick! (Gives him my 'pod which plays Hatesphere)
Dude: ... Monotone, no purpose. Only listens to something which challenges my brain
Me: Then what about Meshuggah and Periphery?
Dude: Meshuggah is monotone as fuck, and Periphery is cheesy as hell.
Me: ... Then what the hell kind of music do you then like?!
Dude: Insomnium.
(conversation ends there, and then proceeds to post half the discography of Insomnium in my facebook profile. GAAAR!)
^Rightnow, i just want to re-slap that with posting Revocations whole discography on his facebook. (Jazz-heavy techdeath)

Also:
"KoRn? Isn't that death metal where they just growl and headbang?"
WHAT. THE. FUCK. IS. WRONG. WITH. YOU. 

"How can you DANCE to that sh!t?"
Mosh pit, retard. 

"Sheesh they are bad, they can't even hold the rhythm! (Referring to Dream Theater)"
Dude... It's progressive metal, and once you understand that, you are finally not retarded within the world of music.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 13, 2010)

I can safely say this thread is one of the worst on this site.


----------



## Harry (Sep 13, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I can safely say this thread is one of the worst on this site.



If you look at the first page, my post and Demoniac's posts were somehow swapped around, so it makes it look like I started the topic, even though he did. No idea how it happened, never seen it in other threads before
So if you don't dig the topic, blame him, not me I actually just wish this thread was closed to be honest.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I agree that it should be closed. It started off on a bad note with the swapped around posts, and it's done nothing but go even further downhill since then


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I reported it and asked that it be closed. This thread has run it's course. Hell, it probably should have run its course the second I started it


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, though it isn't the intent of what i posted, i can't say I'll be disappointed that it it's gone.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## El Caco (Sep 13, 2010)

If you start any thread with "what is the most/best/worst/*" there is a good chance it will have a high level of crap in it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2010)

I have learned that in the period between me starting this one and now


----------

